# Si può perdonare ...



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

*Si può perdonare ...*

Come da titolo, si può perdonare una donna madre dei tuoi figli per aver tradito nell'ultimo anno con due uomini..............


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

boh.  lei che motivazione ha dato


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come da titolo, si può perdonare una donna madre dei tuoi figli per aver tradito nell'ultimo anno con due uomini..............


Si, no, forse 
Dipende  da tanti fattori
eravate in crisi o per te è stata una scoperta improvvisa e inaspettata ?


----------



## MariLea (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come da titolo, si può perdonare una donna madre dei tuoi figli per aver tradito nell'ultimo anno con due uomini..............


non è facile proprio per niente,
ma due in contemporanea?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  lei che motivazione ha dato


Che non si sentiva considerata, meno coccolata ecc.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come da titolo, si può perdonare una donna madre dei tuoi figli per aver tradito nell'ultimo anno con due uomini..............


Se riesci a spiegare meglio.. Forse fa bene anche a te...

L'hai sorpresa? Ha confessato di sua sponte?
Ha chiesto esplicitamente "perdono"?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, no, forse
> Dipende da tanti fattori
> eravate in crisi o per te è stata una scoperta improvvisa e inaspettata ?


E' stata una scoperta improvvisa, devastante anche perchè basata su un matrimonio di oltre 20 anni e con tre figli



Mari Lea ha detto:


> non è facile proprio per niente,
> ma due in contemporanea?


Il primo molto più anziano di lei era una persona con cui si confidava, come una padre e alla fine ne è nata una forte amicizia che ha portato quasi a consumare.....................
Il secondo, amico di entrambi e allenatore di volley di mia figlia sapeva che faceva il cascamorto con tutte e lei è cascata.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> non è facile proprio per niente,
> ma due in contemporanea?


Due in contemporanea speriamo di no


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Che non si sentiva considerata, meno coccolata ecc.


solite cose.   scoperto tu o ha confessato lei?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> E' stata una scoperta improvvisa, devastante anche perchè basata su un matrimonio di oltre 20 anni e con tre figli
> 
> 
> Il primo molto più anziano di lei era una persona con cui si confidava, come una padre e alla fine ne è nata una forte amicizia che ha portato quasi a consumare.....................
> Il secondo, amico di entrambi e allenatore di volley di mia figlia sapeva che faceva il cascamorto con tutte e lei è cascata.


dunque con il primo si sono incontrati da soli ma non hanno fatto sesso, il secondo è un piacione che ha fatto capitolare anche lei, con lui c'è stata una vera e propria relazione ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> solite cose. scoperto tu o ha confessato lei?


Scoperto io per puro caso controllando i costi di una sim, sono tutte intestate a me e ho visto due numeri che si ripetevano periodicamente. Con il lavoro che faccio ci ho messo un paio d'ore per avere pieno possesso di tutti i dati del telefono e il messaggi erano.............................................




Fiammetta ha detto:


> dunque con il primo si sono incontrati da soli ma non hanno fatto sesso, il secondo è un piacione che ha fatto capitolare anche lei, con lui c'è stata una vera e propria relazione ?


Con il primo si incontravano al bar per il caffè e confidenza su confidenza ...................... da quello che ho capito non hanno fatto sesso ............................... praticamente il secondo ha trovato strada preparata dal primo e hanno avuto una vera e propria relazione da circa un anno, sposato anche lui e con una figlia.


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se riesci a spiegare meglio.. Forse fa bene anche a te...
> 
> L'hai sorpresa? Ha confessato di sua sponte?
> Ha chiesto esplicitamente "perdono"?


Sì ha chiesto perdono in tutte le maniere e dice che sì è resa conto di quello che aveva solo dopo essere stata messa con le spalle al muro.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Scoperto io per puro caso controllando i costi di una sim, sono tutte intestate a me e ho visto due numeri che si ripetevano periodicamente. Con il lavoro che faccio ci ho messo un paio d'ore per avere pieno possesso di tutti i dati del telefono e il messaggi erano.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, lo hai scoperto da poco ? 
Tornando alla domanda iniziale si può perdonare ... Lei ti ha chiesto di perdonarla ? sa che hai scoperto tutto ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, lo hai scoperto da poco ?
> Tornando alla domanda iniziale si può perdonare ... Lei ti ha chiesto di perdonarla ? sa che hai scoperto tutto ?


Da inizio del mese, sono in una totale confusione che non vi dico le mi ha chiesto in tutte le maniere di perdonarla, per il bene dei nostri figli e per l'amore che pensava aver perso per me.
Scusate se non mi esprimo bene ma sono praticamente tre settimane che non dormo


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sa che hai scoperto tutto ?


Sì, le ho detto che ho tutti i whatsapp che si sono scambiati.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Da inizio del mese, sono in una totale confusione che non vi dico le mi ha chiesto in tutte le maniere di perdonarla, per il bene dei nostri figli e per l'amore che pensava aver perso per me.
> Scusate se non mi esprimo bene ma sono praticamente tre settimane che non dormo


Ti capisco benissimo
 ora ha troncato ogni contatto con l'allenatore ?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sì, le ho detto che ho tutti i whatsapp che si sono scambiati.


ok, tu cosa provi ora nei suoi confronti ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo
> ora ha troncato ogni contatto con l'allenatore ?


Sì sì, anche perchè ho voluto un incontro con lui e mia moglie per dire quello che pensavo


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok, tu cosa provi ora nei suoi confronti ?


Rabbia, vendetta e amore.........................


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sì sì, anche perchè ho voluto un incontro con lui e mia moglie per dire quello che pensavo


Sai che un tipo che conosco ha perso l'incarico di allenatore ( squadra di calcio ) per aver avuto una relazione con una delle mamme dei suoi ragazzi ? 

Immagino no che lui ti abbia chiesto di non dire nulla a sua moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Rabbia, vendetta e amore.........................


Rabbia e amore, ma vendetta non te la consiglio, è un calice amaro


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che un tipo che conosco ha perso l'incarico di allenatore ( squadra di calcio ) per aver avuto una relazione con una delle mamme dei suoi ragazzi ?
> 
> Immagino no che lui ti abbia chiesto di non dire nulla a sua moglie


Hanno capito tutti e due, (ho voluto un incontro anche con il primo molto di chiesa) che con quello che ho in mano, posso far scoppiare............................... 

All' inizio volevo un incontro a quattro anche con le relative mogli, ma ho pensato ai loro figli e ho rinunciato.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Rabbia, vendetta e amore.........................


ok la perdonerai


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Hanno capito tutti e due, (ho voluto un incontro anche con il primo molto di chiesa) che con quello che ho in mano, posso far scoppiare...............................
> 
> All' inizio volevo un incontro a quattro anche con le relative mogli, ma ho pensato ai loro figli e ho rinunciato.


ecco bravo, un barlume di lucidità ci vuole.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Hanno capito tutti e due, (ho voluto un incontro anche con il primo molto di chiesa) che con quello che ho in mano, posso far scoppiare...............................
> 
> All' inizio volevo un incontro a quattro anche con le relative mogli, ma ho pensato ai loro figli e ho rinunciato.


Quindi avevi pensato a questo tipo di vendetta, informare le rispettive mogli ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco bravo, un barlume di lucidità ci vuole.


Per come ero, non mi sarei mai aspettato di agire così, forse l'età forse..............tante cose quando ci sei dentro..........

La perdonerò è una parola troppo grande in questo momento, perchè mi sento tradito da quella persona che quasi 25 anni fa ha giurato fedeltà a suo marito. In una coppia ci sono alti e bassi che si possono risolvere parlando parlando parlando e non agendo.................................


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per come ero, non mi sarei mai aspettato di agire così, forse l'età forse..............tante cose quando ci sei dentro..........
> 
> La perdonerò è una parola troppo grande in questo momento, perchè mi sento tradito da quella persona che quasi 25 anni fa ha giurato fedeltà a suo marito. In una coppia ci sono alti e bassi che si possono risolvere parlando parlando parlando e non agendo.................................


Dovrebbe essere così ma come puoi immaginare capitando qui, non capita spesso così, spesso si tradisce 
mi sembra di aver intuito che lei ha ceduto perché si sentiva trascurata ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi avevi pensato a questo tipo di vendetta, informare le rispettive mogli ?


No, era solo per far capire alle rispettive mogli chi avevano in casa, poi quello che volevano fare era problema loro.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per come ero, non mi sarei mai aspettato di agire così, forse l'età forse..............tante cose quando ci sei dentro..........
> 
> La perdonerò è una parola troppo grande in questo momento, perchè mi sento tradito da quella persona che quasi 25 anni fa ha giurato fedeltà a suo marito. In una coppia ci sono alti e bassi che si possono risolvere parlando parlando parlando e non agendo.................................


se tutti parlano e nessuno ascolta se fa solo un gran casino.

se lei ti parlava tu l'ascoltavi sul serio o facevi solo finta?

dico che la perdonerai perchè quando ti hanno chiesto che sentimenti provi, hai parlato di amore.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> No, era solo per far capire alle rispettive mogli chi avevano in casa, poi quello che volevano fare era problema loro.


Secondo me hai fatto bene a non attuare questo intento
tu devi pensare a te, ai tuoi figli e se la ami ancora, ritrovare un dialogo con lei


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere così ma come puoi immaginare capitando qui, non capita spesso così, spesso si tradisce
> mi sembra di aver intuito che lei ha ceduto perché si sentiva trascurata ?


Non le prestavo le attenzioni che una donna vuole sentire e pensava che a me non importasse più nulla. Poteva parlarne, potevo parlare, ma giuro che non mi sono mai accorto di niente, anzi sembrava una famiglia modello sotto tutti i punti di vista


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> No, era solo per far capire alle rispettive mogli chi avevano in casa, poi quello che volevano fare era problema loro.


perdona la franchezza, ma delle situazioni in casa altrui non ti deve interessare.


----------



## Cuore infranto (28 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lei ti parlava tu l'ascoltavi sul serio o facevi solo finta?


Questa è una cosa che devo valutare bene.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che devo valutare bene.


bravo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdona la franchezza, ma delle situazioni in casa altrui non ti deve interessare.


Egoisticamente parlando il mio dolore doveva essere anche il loro


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Egoisticamente parlando il mio dolore doveva essere anche il loro


il mal comune mezzo gaudio funziona solo quando perde la juve.

tu devi pensare egoisticamente a sistemare la tua situazione.   a quelle degli altri ci pensano gli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Egoisticamente parlando il mio dolore doveva essere anche il loro


questo lo capisco ma il tuo dolore sarebbe rimasto intonso. 
Tu devi pensare a ritrovare il tuo equilibrio in questa situazione così precaria ( almeno per ora )


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il mal comune mezzo gaudio funziona solo quando perde la juve.
> 
> tu devi pensare egoisticamente a sistemare la tua situazione.   a quelle degli altri ci pensano gli altri.


Mi spiego meglio, i galletti ogni tanto devono prendere lezioni di vita.
Non mi sono mai permesso di adocchiare la moglie o fidanzata di altri e il giorno che ho giurato fedeltà a mia moglie per me c'era lei e solo lei, ma in questo mondo di falsità e ipocrisia...........................................................


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Vi ringrazio per sopportarmi, ma aver scritto e sopratutto letto mi ha veramente aiutato


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio, i galletti ogni tanto devono prendere lezioni di vita.
> Non mi sono mai permesso di adocchiare la moglie o fidanzata di altri e il giorno che ho giurato fedeltà a mia moglie per me c'era lei e solo lei, ma in questo mondo di falsità e ipocrisia...........................................................


la lezione di vita da un orecchio gli è entrata e dall'altra gli è uscita.

a te deve interessare perchè una donna che ti è stata fedele per 20 anni, ha smesso di esserlo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la lezione di vita da un orecchio gli è entrata e dall'altra gli è uscita.
> 
> a te deve interessare perchè una donna che ti è stata fedele per 20 anni, ha smesso di esserlo.


Credimi, questo è quello che ho detto : se vengo a sapere che fai il cascamorto con altre sai che giro i messaggi a tua moglie, guarda di più la tua famiglia e tua figlia................................. si è messo a piangere come un bambino....................

E' questo che devo capire e forse trovandole potrei perdonare.......................


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per sopportarmi, ma aver scritto e sopratutto letto mi ha veramente aiutato


Sopportarti ? ma figurati, anzi confrontati quanto vuoi


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> E' questo che devo capire e forse trovandole potrei perdonare.......................


Per capirlo ci vorrà tempo e tante parole, quelle che non vi siete detti prima o che semplicemente non avete ascoltato 
però ci sono diverse storie di tradimenti qui dove poi le copie si sono ricomposte, sono andate avanti, non senza dolore ma ce l'hanno fatta


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sopportarti ? ma figurati, anzi confrontati quanto vuoi


Un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Un abraccio virtuale


Ricambio :abbraccio:


----------



## LDS (29 Dicembre 2016)

Tu in 25 non hai mai avuto nessuna debolezza?

mai niente di niente? 

Saresti da ammirare. 

Ad ad ogni modo, ci sono due cose che a me sono saltate agli occhi leggendo queste pagine. 
Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.

piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più.

non dico che debba essere facile, ma per ricostruire il rapporto, qualora ti interessi, l'analisi interiore spetta anche a te.

lungi da me il colpevolizzarti della qualsiasi, però dopo 25 anni, obiettivamente, ci può anche stare che uno dei due abbia perso la testa.
non lo giustifico, ma posso capirlo.

non voglio darti nessuna lezione, né morale, né di vita. Io a malapena riesco a tenermi una donna per 2 settimane, figuriamoci se posso comprendere un matrimonio di 25 anni.

ad ogni modo, io il confronto con il pallavolista l'avrei evitato.
la moglie sua lasciala in pace, tanto probabilmente glielo dirà lui stesso ad un certo punto.

L'idea che il tradito ha nel far scoppiare chissà quale bomba nel rivelare i misfatti é una cazzata.
ti copriresti di ridicolo tu che passerai per il resto dei tuoi giorni come il cornuto che si fa fottere la donna mica una volta sola, due!
alla gente dei cazzi tuoi non gliene frega niente.

mica stai con la pellegrini e il tuo pallavolista non é Zaytsev.

perciò ogni vendetta che include l'auto sputtanamento veramente non ha senso.


spendi il tempo a mandare a fanculo tua moglie e a metterla alla porta, oppure a ricostruire il rapporto,
se ne vale la pena, lo sai solo tu !


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio, i galletti ogni tanto devono prendere lezioni di vita.
> Non mi sono mai permesso di adocchiare la moglie o fidanzata di altri e il giorno che ho giurato fedeltà a mia moglie per me c'era lei e solo lei, ma in questo mondo di falsità e ipocrisia...........................................................


Dici bene, il giorno che le hai giurato fedeltà c'era solo lei, ma è stato una vita fa e ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti. Tutti cambiamo, sarebbe un orrore se non fosse così. Tu sei cambiato, tua moglie è cambiata, adesso devi fare i conti con questa persona nuova, se continua a piacerti, bene, altrimenti pazienza


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Tu in 25 non hai mai avuto nessuna debolezza?
> 
> mai niente di niente?
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.
Per la prima volta da quando sono qui che leggo un tuo messaggio sensato.


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Credimi, questo è quello che ho detto : se vengo a sapere che fai il cascamorto con altre sai che giro i messaggi a tua moglie, guarda di più la tua famiglia e tua figlia................................. si è messo a piangere come un bambino....................
> 
> E' questo che devo capire e forse trovandole potrei perdonare.......................


quindi intendi rischiare una caterva di ceffoni, se non una denuncia di tipo penale, per qualcuno che dalla tua vita è bene che esca immediatamente?   no buono.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Tu in 25 non hai mai avuto nessuna debolezza?
> 
> mai niente di niente?
> 
> ...


Ti quoto in tutto e ti confermo che in questi 25 anni non ho mai avuto un sbandamento, anzi a parti invertite ho aiutato nel vero senso della parola alcune donne/ragazze.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Tu in 25 non hai mai avuto nessuna debolezza?
> 
> mai niente di niente?
> 
> ...


Potrei quasi quotarti


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi intendi rischiare una caterva di ceffoni, se non una denuncia di tipo penale, per qualcuno che dalla tua vita è bene che esca immediatamente?   no buono.


Non rischierei assolutamente niente, ne penalmente ne tanto meno fisicamente...........................


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto e ti confermo che in questi 25 anni non ho mai avuto un sbandamento, anzi a parti invertite ho aiutato nel vero senso della parola alcune donne/ragazze.


Santo subito!


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Santo subito!


Non è questione di Santo, ma sono sempre stato così, nel bene e nel male vedevo solo lei i figli e basta..............
e pensavo che il nostro matrimonio fosse a prova di bomba e di solo una cosa avevo paura................una malattia


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto e ti confermo che in questi 25 anni non ho mai avuto un sbandamento, anzi a parti invertite ho aiutato nel vero senso della parola alcune donne/ragazze.


Ma che sei un uomo che ha molto investito sul suo matrimonio si intuisce, [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] appunto chiedeva se facendo un tuo esame introspettivo puoi riconoscere alcune tue mancanze che non giustificano comunque il tradimento ( intendiamoci ) ma che possono farti vedere questi eventi in una prospettiva meno tranchant


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che sei un uomo che ha molto investito sul suo matrimonio si intuisce, @_LDS_ appunto chiedeva se facendo un tuo esame introspettivo puoi riconoscere alcune tue mancanze che non giustificano comunque il tradimento ( intendiamoci ) ma che possono farti vedere questi eventi in una prospettiva meno tranchant


"Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.

piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più."

In questo mi vedo.............................................................


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> "Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.
> 
> piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più."
> 
> In questo mi vedo.............................................................


la routine uccide la passione.

 lei nei tuoi confronti si è sempre preoccupata di darti quello che volevi o secondo te anche lei ha avuto periodi in cui ti ha trascurato ?


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è questione di Santo, ma sono sempre stato così, nel bene e nel male vedevo solo lei i figli e basta..............
> e pensavo che il nostro matrimonio fosse a prova di bomba e di solo una cosa avevo paura................una malattia


Le stesse parole che dice mio marito. Ci credo a questo tuo modo di essere, anche lui è così, peccato però che è noioso


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> "Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.
> 
> piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più."
> 
> In questo mi vedo.............................................................


Nel testare la propria capacità seduttiva non è però obbligatorio portare sempre al fine le proprie pulsioni, bisogna avere anche la consapevolezza che ci si puo fermare.

Generalmente quando non ci si ferma significa che qualcosa si è rotto, si è spezzato nella coppia, sia esso successo per leggerezza sia esso successo per "disperazione".

Fatevi aiutare a capirvi, andate in terapia. Portresti scoprire che vale la pena ricostruire, potresti scoprire che no. E che tutto l' amore che dici di provare sfumi di fronte ad una nuova consapevolezza.

Questo è  quel poco che ho capito io, da turista qui dentro.


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l*a routine uccide la passione.
> *
> lei nei tuoi confronti si è sempre preoccupata di darti quello che volevi o secondo te anche lei ha avuto periodi in cui ti ha trascurato ?


Concordo e non vedo soluzioni. Ciò che è morto è morto


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo e non vedo soluzioni. Ciò che è morto è morto


La routine ha ucciso la vostra passione. Parlate per voi senza fiondarvi sui luoghi comuni.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo e non vedo soluzioni. Ciò che è morto è morto


Oddio non sarei così drammatica, direi che il malato è grave ma non morto. . Come dice [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] se proprio ne sentono il bisogno possono rivolgersi ad uno specialista che li aiuti a mettere ordine nella confusione e crisi del rapporto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La routine ha ucciso la vostra passione. Parlate per voi senza fiondarvi sui luoghi comuni.


 Puntuale


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puntuale


Ngiorno.


----------



## mistral (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo e non vedo soluzioni. Ciò che è morto è morto


Non sono d'accordo.Se si è ancora insieme è in coma ma non morto.Dal coma ci si può risvegliare.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ngiorno.


Buondì :kiss:


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La routine ha ucciso la vostra passione. Parlate per voi senza fiondarvi sui luoghi comuni.


Guarda che ho solo confermato un'affermazione fatta da altri. Non capisco perché continui a puntualizzare su tutto ciò che dico, ti rode qualcosa?...se hai qualcosa contro di me dimmelo pure, puoi anche scrivermi in privato se vuoi


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda che ho solo confermato un'affermazione fatta da altri. Non capisco perché continui a puntualizzare su tutto ciò che dico, ti rode qualcosa?...se hai qualcosa contro di me dimmelo pure, puoi anche scrivermi in privato se vuoi


Calma.
No, non ho niente contro di te, figurati, non ho motivi.
Solo mi sembra che spesso assolutizzi la tua esperienza e ti appoggi sui luoghi comuni per trarne conferma.
Questo secondo me eh. 
Se scrivi cose che penso sensate, e succede, lo ho anche scritto, parimenti.
Mi sono sempre sentito libero di commentare gli altri ma se ti dà fastidio posso anche smettere di citarti.
Non ti garantisco di riuscirci sempre però.


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Calma.
> No, non ho niente contro di te, figurati, non ho motivi.
> Solo mi sembra che spesso assolutizzi la tua esperienza e ti appoggi sui luoghi comuni per trarne conferma.
> Questo secondo me eh.
> ...


Non devi smettere se dialoghiamo in modo costruttivo.
Secondo te ho assolutizzato ma ripeto che io ho solo quotato un'affermazione già fatta, pertanto c'è qualcun altro che la pensa come me o quasi, però guarda caso tu hai quotato me


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non devi smettere se dialoghiamo in modo costruttivo.
> Secondo te ho assolutizzato ma ripeto che io ho solo quotato un'affermazione già fatta, pertanto c'è qualcun altro che la pensa come me o quasi, però guarda caso tu hai quotato me


E perciò hai dedotto che l'ho con te. Vuoi le mie scuse?
Scusa se ho quotato te.
Relax cazzo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la routine uccide la passione.
> 
> lei nei tuoi confronti si è sempre preoccupata di darti quello che volevi o secondo te anche lei ha avuto periodi in cui ti ha trascurato ?


Assolutamente no, non mi ha mai trascurato anzi................... forse voleva farmi capire cose che non riusciva a dirmi..........


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, non mi ha mai trascurato anzi................... forse voleva farmi capire cose che non riusciva a dirmi..........


Quindi non hai colto certe sue esigenze, ieri scrivevi che il dialogo è importante  ed hai ragione, lei aveva indubbiamente la necessità di aprirsi con te e dire ciò che non andava bene però non è  riuscita a farlo ma si è rifugiata in una situazione di comfort ... Lei nel percorso che dovrete fare dovrà capire perché non è riuscita ad esser sincera con te prima dei tradimenti 
Questo perché sarà importante per lei


----------



## ilnikko (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La routine ha ucciso la vostra passione. Parlate per voi senza fiondarvi sui luoghi comuni.





mistral ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.Se si è ancora insieme è in coma ma non morto.Dal coma ci si può risvegliare.


Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.Se si è ancora insieme è in coma ma non morto.Dal coma ci si può risvegliare.


E' quello che cerco cerchiamo di capire..................................


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.


Tornare indietro è impossibile, guardare avanti è possibile..................................... la risposta la darà il tempo...............


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.


Non credo che l'intento sia tornare come prima ( che sarebbe impossibile a meno di non soffrire entrambi di amnesia permanente e non ricordare fatti incresciosi che hanno minato la coppia) però si può riscoprire un'altra intesa, diversa, riscoprire l'altro da altre angolature, in fondo la maggior parte dei tradimenti sono determinati dall'indifferenza che piano piano cala all'interno del rapporto, ecco cosa ci siamo persi vivendo quella indifferenza ? Io proverei a scoprire se c'è dell altro, poi magari potrei rimanere delusa ma tentar non nuoce, tanto perso per perso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> "Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.
> 
> piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più."
> 
> In questo mi vedo.............................................................


 Ne ero certa! Tua moglie ha scelto un uomo molto più grande, quasi una figura paterna per consigli e sentirsi voluta bene. Come dici senza sesso, credo proprio perchè lei lo vedesse più come un padre una sorta di complice di vita.
Il secondo l'ha fatta sentire una donna ancora desiderabile. Questo non giustifica niente, ma eri troppo preso dai tuoi doveri per accorgerti di cosa era diventato veramente il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.


Molti anni fa c'era una scritta su un muro dalle mie parti, e ci avevano scritto: "La routine uccide"

Qualche buontempone ci aveva aggiunto in fondo "Craxi"


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.


Ah ok, allora io che desidero ancora carnalmente mia moglie dopo 30 anni che la conosco sono da riserva indiana. 

Il problema di fondo, secondo me è che noi tutti siamo "nuovi" ogni anno che passa, non siamo certo più quelli dei 15, ma nemmeno quelli dei 20, dei 30 e per me nemmeno più quelli dei 40 anni.

Il naufragio del desiderio, però secondo me non è irreversibile, e sicuramente non per tutti, perchè se è pur vero che nel tempo tanti si perdono, è parimenti vero che altri riescono a ritrovarsi, ad emozionarsi di nuovo per quel lui o lei cambiato nel tempo ma ancora appetibile.

Trovo invece che alcune volte qual calo del desiderio sia usato come scusa, come alibi.

Del resto non avrebbe senso pensandola veramente così, star qui a consigliare al nostro nuovo amico di cercare di perdonare e ricostruire.

In my opinion as usual.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo che l'intento sia tornare come prima ( che sarebbe impossibile a meno di non soffrire entrambi di amnesia permanente e non ricordare fatti incresciosi che hanno minato la coppia) però si può riscoprire un'altra intesa, diversa, riscoprire l'altro da altre angolature, in fondo la maggior parte dei tradimenti sono determinati dall'indifferenza che piano piano cala all'interno del rapporto, ecco cosa ci siamo persi vivendo quella indifferenza ? Io proverei a scoprire se c'è dell altro, poi magari potrei rimanere delusa ma tentar non nuoce, tanto perso per perso.


:up::up::up::up::up:




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ne ero certa! Tua moglie ha scelto un uomo molto più grande, quasi una figura paterna per consigli e sentirsi voluta bene. Come dici senza sesso, credo proprio perchè lei lo vedesse più come un padre una sorta di complice di vita.
> Il secondo l'ha fatta sentire una donna ancora desiderabile. Questo non giustifica niente, ma eri troppo preso dai tuoi doveri per accorgerti di cosa era diventato veramente il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora io che desidero ancora carnalmente mia moglie dopo 30 anni che la conosco sono da riserva indiana.
> 
> Il problema di fondo, secondo me è che noi tutti siamo "nuovi" ogni anno che passa, non siamo certo più quelli dei 15, ma nemmeno quelli dei 20, dei 30 e per me nemmeno più quelli dei 40 anni.
> 
> ...


Se come desiderio parli di sesso è una cosa che nel nostro rapporto non è mai mancata, anzi..............................


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se come desiderio parli di sesso è una cosa che nel nostro rapporto non è mai mancato, anzi..............................


La passione è anche preparare una cenetta con mille accortezze, e magari vestendosi in modo accattivante, anziché buttare in tavola un etto di prosciutto marcio

È anche fuori dal letto che emerge, o si mostra carente, per me..


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La passione è anche preparare una cenetta con mille accortezze, e magari vestendosi in modo accattivante, anziché buttare in tavola un etto di prosciutto marcio
> 
> È anche fuori dal letto che emerge, o si mostra carente, per me..


Oh madonna... Marcio addirittura!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se come desiderio parli di sesso è una cosa che nel nostro rapporto non è mai mancato, anzi..............................


Si parlava di desiderio e di evasione dalla routine......

Se non è mai mancato è un buon segno secondo te?
Forse anche si. Sicuramente nel "noi" qualcosa si è lacerato. Tu hai poi capito cosa? Forse lei non lo ha fatto per noia o per trasgressione, ma se ha cercato una figura "paterna" come qualcuno ha scritto, aveva bisogno perciò di una confidenzialità che ad un certo punto nella vostra coppia non era bastante o assente.

Con questo non intendo giustificare il suo agito. 

Tu di primo achito cosa hai capito delle motivazioni?


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò hai dedotto che l'ho con te. Vuoi le mie scuse?
> Scusa se ho quotato te.
> Relax cazzo.


Scusami tu, ho esagerato


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Piperita Patty,e non credo sia un luogo comune dato che capita molto piu' spesso di quanto non scriviamo noi qui dentro. Posso anche pensare che alcune coppie riescano,dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, a riaccendere la passione di un tempo o non so cos'altro...ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Ovvio,mi piacerebbe sapere come si possa, con tutto quello che è passato e che magari ci si è fatto a vicenda, "riscoprirsi"...non nego che possa capitare, per carità, ma anche secondo me oltrepassato un certo limite tornare indietro è impensabile.



Forse esiste una magia che non conosco per riaccendere la passione, vi prego di farmela conoscere.


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusami tu, ho esagerato


:amici:


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se come desiderio parli di sesso è una cosa che nel nostro rapporto non è mai mancata, anzi..............................


Perdonatemi da quando fare sesso significa desiderare una persona?Può essere come può non essere. Magari si fa sesso perché si deve e non perché c'è passione.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perdonatemi da quando fare sesso significa desiderare una persona?Può essere come può non essere. Magari si fa sesso perché si deve e non perché c'è passione.


Anche questo è vero, talvolta non è una vera esigenza ma un dovere, anche se credo che questa abitudine stia perdendo sempre più terreno


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A*h ok, allora io che desidero ancora carnalmente mia moglie dopo 30 anni che la conosco sono da riserva indiana.
> *
> Il problema di fondo, secondo me è che noi tutti siamo "nuovi" ogni anno che passa, non siamo certo più quelli dei 15, ma nemmeno quelli dei 20, dei 30 e per me nemmeno più quelli dei 40 anni.
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di desiderare carnalmente una persona, secondo me.
Anche a me mio marito continua a piacermi fisicamente e mi piace anche farci sesso, ma non c'è più passione.
Io per passione intendo ardore, emozione, voglia di sperimentare, di scoprirsi, avere il fuoco dentro...forse dimentico qualcosa ma spero di aver dato l'idea


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, talvolta non è una vera esigenza ma un dovere, anche se credo che questa abitudine stia perdendo sempre più terreno


 A me è capitato e ti assicuro che è angosciante


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non rischierei assolutamente niente, ne penalmente ne tanto meno fisicamente...........................


sul fisicamente non ti conosco e posso crederti.

sul penalmente consentimi il beneficio del dubbio.

quello che sto provando a dirti è che se invece di preoccuparti della vita di un estraneo, faresti molto meglio a richiudere il cuneo in cui lui si è inserito.

a naso, direi che mentre tu eri perso nel sogno della famiglia del Mulino Bianco, ti sei dimenticato che tua moglie è ancora una femmina.   e lei ha cercato, con gli strumenti che aveva, di farsi ascoltare da te. 

poi sai alla lunga di parlare ad un sordo ci si stanca.       forse è il caso che provi ad iniziare ad ascoltare tua moglie, invece del tuo orgoglio da maschio alpha ferito


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul fisicamente non ti conosco e posso crederti.
> 
> sul penalmente consentimi il beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> ...


A me non sembra un maschio alpha ma un uomo molto innamorato della moglie
la loro coppia per motivi vari si è persa di vista, ma possono ritrovarsi e l'idea di irrompere nella vita degli altri due mi pare come gli sia venuta, gli sia passata


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> A me è capitato e ti assicuro che è angosciante


Lo credo bene, negare le proprie priorità non è che fa bene, meglio un no che apra un dialogo chiarificatore


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo credo bene, negare le proprie priorità non è che fa bene, meglio un no che apra un dialogo chiarificatore


Quando hai tu per prima le idee confuse cosa puoi chiarire con gli altri.
Io prima devo capire e metabolizzare ciò che ho dentro e solo dopo riesco a parlarne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando hai tu per prima le idee confuse cosa puoi chiarire con gli altri.
> Io prima devo capire e metabolizzare ciò che ho dentro e solo dopo riesco a parlarne


Non so, personalmente se sto per fare qualcosa che in quel momento non è nelle mie corde preferisco aprire una crisi di governo  
mi conosco, fare qualcosa che non voglio a favore di ... Mi rende poi distruttiva verso l'altra persona 
questa sono io, non intendo dire che vada bene così,  volevo solo spiegare il mio punto di vista


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non si tratta di desiderare carnalmente una persona, secondo me.
> Anche a me mio marito continua a piacermi fisicamente e mi piace anche farci sesso, ma non c'è più passione.
> Io per passione intendo ardore, emozione, voglia di sperimentare, di scoprirsi, avere il fuoco dentro...forse dimentico qualcosa ma spero di aver dato l'idea


Ok, posto che io intendo per desiderio carnale quello che tu più o meno hai scritto, perciò non solo sessualmente, (che la vedrei squallida la cosa e spererei anche lontana dalle abitudini sessuali del 2017), penso che in alcune coppie si spenga anche il desideio sessuale, proprio.

Penso una cosa dopotutto, che l'abilità, o la fortuna ri riuscirci, (più probabile la seconda) risiede nella capacità e nella possibilità di portare all' interno del rapporto di coppia la fantasia e le novità alle quali la vita ci rende edotti.
Provare cose nuove, coinvolgendosi e ritrovandosi contemporaneamente, ma ci vuole la conservazione di quell' affiatamento che non è ottenibile senza impegno costante, e senza riconoscimento del "Noi".


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so, personalmente se sto per fare qualcosa che in quel momento non è nelle mie corde preferisco aprire una crisi di governo
> mi conosco, fare qualcosa che non voglio a favore di ... Mi rende poi distruttiva verso l'altra persona
> questa sono io, non intendo dire che vada bene così,  volevo solo spiegare il mio punto di vista


Certo ma lo puoi fare una volta, non per mesi interi
Aprire una crisi di governo prima di chiarirsi le idee e fare soffrire l'altro non mi piace.


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, posto che io intendo per desiderio carnale quello che tu più o meno hai scritto, perciò non solo sessualmente, (che la vedrei squallida la cosa e spererei anche lontana dalle abitudini sessuali del 2017), penso che in alcune coppie si spenga anche il desideio sessuale, proprio.
> 
> Penso una cosa dopotutto, che l'abilità, o la fortuna ri riuscirci, (più probabile la seconda) risiede nella capacità e nella possibilità di portare all' interno del rapporto di coppia la fantasia e le novità alle quali la vita ci rende edotti.
> Provare cose nuove, coinvolgendosi e ritrovandosi contemporaneamente, ma ci vuole la conservazione di quell' affiatamento che non è ottenibile senza impegno costante, e senza riconoscimento del "Noi".


Sarà...a me è andata diversamente.
Quando sono cambiata e ho iniziato ad essere più disinibita lui si è sentito aggredito e si è inibito a sua volta. Poi la mancanza di lavoro, la depressione , la lontananza, hanno fatto il resto

In generale non riesco a capire come una passione morta possa riaccendersi. Anche se sono sposato con la Bellucci a forza di vederla mi viene a noia...buh


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo ma lo puoi fare una volta, non per mesi interi
> Aprire una crisi di governo prima di chiarirsi le idee e fare soffrire l'altro non mi piace.


Ma sai una volta aperta magari il coraggio di dirsi tutto si trova, però è vero che ognuno di noi è diverso


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai una volta aperta magari il coraggio di dirsi tutto si trova, però è vero che ognuno di noi è diverso


Ma non si tratta di coraggio, si tratta di non ferire se non si è sicuri di quello che si vuole.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di coraggio, si tratta di non ferire se non si è sicuri di quello che si vuole.


Io credo che con la paura di ferire si rischia di ferirsi reciprocamente e per lungo tempo


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che con la paura di ferire si rischia di ferirsi reciprocamente e per lungo tempo


Può darsi, ma odio l'aria pesante a casa, ho bisogno di serenità, preferisco soffrire da sola e in silenzio invece di sopportare di  aver  contribuito ad avere l'inferno a casa


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Per la prima volta da quando sono qui che leggo un tuo messaggio sensato.


Sei incoraggiante


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si parlava di desiderio e di evasione dalla routine......
> 
> Se non è mai mancato è un buon segno secondo te?
> Forse anche si. Sicuramente nel "noi" qualcosa si è lacerato. Tu hai poi capito cosa? Forse lei non lo ha fatto per noia o per trasgressione, ma se ha cercato una figura "paterna" come qualcuno ha scritto, aveva bisogno perciò di una confidenzialità che ad un certo punto nella vostra coppia non era bastante o assente.
> ...


Che si è creata questa vita parallela perchè si è sentita gratificata da queste persone e allo stesso tempo si sentiva come una serva a casa e un taxi per i nostri figli


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi sai alla lunga di parlare ad un sordo ci si stanca.       forse è il caso che provi ad iniziare ad ascoltare tua moglie, invece del tuo orgoglio da maschio alpha ferito


Ci sto provando con tutte le mie forze, non è per niente facile ma ci sto provando e devo dire che ho trovato un Grande aiuto in tutti voi


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non si tratta di desiderare carnalmente una persona, secondo me.
> Anche a me mio marito continua a piacermi fisicamente e mi piace anche farci sesso, ma non c'è più passione.
> Io per passione intendo ardore, emozione, voglia di sperimentare, di scoprirsi, avere il fuoco dentro...forse dimentico qualcosa ma spero di aver dato l'idea


Questo lo devi/dovete trovare dentro di voi, è possibile basta volerlo e cercarlo...........................




Piperita ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma odio l'aria pesante a casa, ho bisogno di serenità, preferisco soffrire da sola e in silenzio invece di sopportare di aver contribuito ad avere l'inferno a casa


Questo è quello che ha fatto mia moglie e poi i risultati sono questi, confrontati parla.......................


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me non sembra un maschio alpha ma un uomo molto innamorato della moglie
> la loro coppia per motivi vari si è persa di vista, ma possono ritrovarsi e l'idea di irrompere nella vita degli altri due mi pare come gli sia venuta, gli sia passata


:forza: 
:forza:​


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Che si è creata questa vita parallela perchè si è sentita gratificata da queste persone e allo stesso tempo si sentiva come una serva a casa e un taxi per i nostri figli


Uhm... 
Mia moglie a suo tempo mi disse semplicemente (anche se tra lacrime affrante) che invece dopo molti anni assieme voleva provare la sensazione di esser tra le braccia di un altro uomo... (Senza me tra i coglioni, aggiungo io)

E queste sue sensazioni che ti ha detto di aver provato, (serva, taxista..) tu le riconosci nelle vostre dinamiche di coppia dal suo normale scorrere? 

O no?


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ci sto provando con tutte le mie forze, non è per niente facile ma ci sto provando e devo dire che ho trovato un Grande aiuto in tutti voi


diceva un saggio che non c'è notte così buia da non contenere una scintilla di luce.

hai detto che tu questa donna la ami.   supponendo che la cosa sia reciproca, dimostratevelo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Mia moglie a suo tempo mi disse semplicemente (anche se tra lacrime affrante) che invece dopo molti anni assieme voleva provare la sensazione di esser tra le braccia di un altro uomo... (Senza me tra i coglioni, aggiungo io)
> 
> E queste sue sensazioni che ti ha detto di aver provato, (serva, taxista..) tu le riconosci nelle vostre dinamiche di coppia dal suo normale scorrere?
> ...


Posso pensare di sì, anche se io potrei sentirmi, ragionando come lei, il bancomat della situazione........................


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diceva un saggio che non c'è notte così buia da non contenere una scintilla di luce.
> 
> hai detto che tu questa donna la ami.   supponendo che la cosa sia reciproca, dimostratevelo.


Lei più di me lo sta dimostrando, ma penso sia normale...................


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma odio l'aria pesante a casa, ho bisogno di serenità, preferisco soffrire da sola e in silenzio invece di sopportare di  aver  contribuito ad avere l'inferno a casa


Sei troppo votata alla sofferenza


----------



## mistral (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora io che desidero ancora carnalmente mia moglie dopo 30 anni che la conosco sono da riserva indiana.
> 
> Il problema di fondo, secondo me è che noi tutti siamo "nuovi" ogni anno che passa, non siamo certo più quelli dei 15, ma nemmeno quelli dei 20, dei 30 e per me nemmeno più quelli dei 40 anni.
> 
> ...


Non sei solo.Mio marito è "preso " da me come lo era quando avevamo 20 anni.Per lui il calo di desiderio nei miei confronti non c'è mai stato.I nostri problemi sono stati causati da ben altro tipo di dinamiche da idioti.
Anche io non ho mai smesso di desiderarlo se non nel periodo clou della nostra crisi anche se può essere più frequente che una donna patisca di più la stanchezza specie se si ha accanto un uomo che ha seri problemi anche solo a mettere a tavola i piatti e non ha mai cambiato un pannolino (tre figli).Ora aiuta all' impossibile e si va a letto entrambi non sfiniti con tempo per altro.Il problema è che se prima mi impuntavo per farglielo notare,io ero quella che si lamentrava senza apparente motivo


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Lei più di me lo sta dimostrando, ma penso sia normale...................


no.   scendi dal piedistallo e dimostrale qualcosa in più anche tu.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Posso pensare di sì, anche se io potrei sentirmi, ragionando come lei, il bancomat della situazione........................


Ecco allora davvero.. Guarda... Io credo che mettere sul tavolo le reciproche SENSAZIONI adesso che il fattaccio (x cosi dire) si e' consumato, sia paradossalmente più semplice.

E da farsi con calma pacatezza e reciproca obiettività

Non perdete questo treno, ovunque conduca.

A volte la fedeltà è un vestito con cui si coprono sensazioni scomode, ora è tolto, e questo offre incredibili vantaggi a volte..


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no. scendi dal piedistallo e dimostrale qualcosa in più anche tu.


Sicuramente :up::up:



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco allora davvero.. Guarda... Io credo che mettere sul tavolo le reciproche SENSAZIONI adesso che il fattaccio (x cosi dire) si e' consumato, sia paradossalmente più semplice.
> 
> E da farsi con calma pacatezza e reciproca obiettività
> 
> ...


Come non quotarti


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Tornare indietro è impossibile, *guardare avanti è possibile*..................................... la risposta la darà il tempo...............


Per guardare avanti, serve ben piantare i piedi nel presente 

Benvenuto...


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Questo lo devi/dovete trovare dentro di voi, è possibile basta volerlo e cercarlo...........................
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è quello che ha fatto mia moglie e poi i risultati sono questi, confrontati parla.......................


Intanto mio marito lavora all'estero e quindi ci posso parlare solo al telefono e questi discorsi al telefono non si fanno.
Poi non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire. Ho provato tempo fa a parlarci, ma se non c'è più feeling cosa può farci? Nulla, o si deprime e mi dice che sono libera di fare ciò che voglio oppure sbatte la porta e non mi parla per giorni...non ci sono soluzioni


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per guardare avanti, serve ben piantare i piedi nel presente
> 
> Benvenuto...


Grazie per il benvenuto.................

I piedi erano ben piantati nel passato, penso siano ancora solidi nel presente, ma devo capire se la persona che ho a fianco sia quella di una volta..............................................


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei troppo votata alla sofferenza


Mi fa comodo mantenere una certa apparenza e poi è così faticoso fare casino


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Intanto mio marito lavora all'estero e quindi ci posso parlare solo al telefono e questi discorsi al telefono non si fanno.
> Poi non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire. Ho provato tempo fa a parlarci, ma se non c'è più feeling cosa può farci? Nulla, o si deprime e mi dice che sono libera di fare ciò che voglio oppure sbatte la porta e non mi parla per giorni...non ci sono soluzioni


Se a volerlo siete in due le soluzioni ci sono.......................................diversamente ...........................


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Per la prima volta da quando sono qui che leggo un tuo messaggio sensato.


Anch'io


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto.................
> 
> I piedi erano ben piantati nel passato, penso siano ancora solidi nel presente, ma devo capire *se la persona che ho a fianco sia quella di una volta*..............................................


Prego 

Dubito lo sia...non pensi?

Non sei più neanche tu quello di una volta...cercare il passato nel presente per farne futuro...è rischioso...

...probabilmente quel che avete da fare, è Ri-Riconoscervi...prima ognuno se stesso e poi l'altro...e poi vedere se il NOI può ancora contenere quel che siete adesso...tenendo presente che voi non siete il vostro NOI...che quello spazio è un prodotto di ognuno di Voi e di quello che ci mettete dentro...e che lì dentro il piacere e il dolore sono solo facce della stessa medaglia...entrambe fondamentali perchè la medaglia sia integra, e non spezzata....


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Dubito lo sia...non pensi?
> 
> ...


Vero.....................................


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi fa comodo mantenere una certa apparenza e poi è così faticoso fare casino


Si, fare casino è faticoso


----------



## LDS (29 Dicembre 2016)

Guarda me ne rendo conto.

i miei si sono separati più di 15 anni fa, mia madre è da più di dieci anni che si é risposata.

ancora oggi a distanza di tanti anni suo marito la vizia, la coccola, ogni tanto ci sono dei fiori a casa. Mia madre si sente ogni giorno importante.

ci sono degli alti e dei bassi come in ogni famiglia.

pero non si può pensare che una donna resti indifferente allé continue sollecitazioni maschili. Sopratutto se a casa c'è il semi vuoto cosmico.

io é da più di due anni che sono single a parentesi, quando va bene di mesi.

non voglio entrare nella tua relazione, dico solo che la donna é sempre una principessa, anche dopo decenni.
se non la tratti tu da tale, troverai qualcuno disposto a farlo al posto tuo.


tieni duro perché siete veramente in pochi a rispettare la relazione come hai fatto tu per 25 anni


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Guarda me ne rendo conto.
> 
> 
> tieni duro perché siete veramente in pochi a rispettare la relazione come hai fatto tu per 25 anni


E' questo che mi ha fatto riflettere e non agire d'istinto, può un anno distruggere tutto quello che di buono è stato fatto in 25...........................forse no se la persona che è al tuo fianco è sincera.............................

Questo sarà il tempo a dirlo.........................


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

A me quello che avrebbe dato più fastidio è che l'amante è l'allenatore di pallavolo dei figli.
Invece a Cuore non disturba.
Meglio per lui.

Per quanto riguarda la passione a me viene sempre da ridere. Siamo persone che si mettono in relazione e in un matrimonio in una relazione impegnativa e, almeno inizialmente, a vita. Si cerca la passione? Non ci si sposi e buona fortuna!
Ma se vuoi tutto quello che dà un matrimonio, ed è tanto, rinunci ad altro.
Si tratta di scelte.
Il matrimonio è impegno reciproco che dà sicurezza, come si può pensare di trovare all'interno di quel quadro l'emozione dell'incertezza che crea la passione?


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me quello che avrebbe dato più fastidio è che l'amante è l'allenatore di pallavolo dei figli.
> Invece a Cuore non disturba.
> Meglio per lui.


Disturba eccome, le rispettive figlie sono molto amiche e non posso far rompere questa amicizia tant'è che erano assieme anche l'altro giorno .................................................



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la passione a me viene sempre da ridere. Siamo persone che si mettono in relazione e in un matrimonio in una relazione impegnativa e, almeno inizialmente, a vita. Si cerca la passione? Non ci si sposi e buona fortuna!
> Ma se vuoi tutto quello che dà un matrimonio, ed è tanto, rinunci ad altro.
> Si tratta di scelte.
> Il matrimonio è impegno reciproco che dà sicurezza, come si può pensare di trovare all'interno di quel quadro l'emozione dell'incertezza che crea la passione?


E' quello che dicevo e predicavo, ma quando ci sei dentro..................................


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo e non vedo soluzioni. Ciò che è morto è morto


.
leggo il proseguo dopo .
Non mi trovi d'accordo che la routine uccide la relazione , a me anche se non era il top  piaceva , invece è l'assenza voluta da lei che ha fatto si che io mi sia girato intorno.
E pensare che io qui ho il primato della lunghezza del mio rapporto  
Aoh so vecchio


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me quello che avrebbe dato più fastidio è che l'amante è l'allenatore di pallavolo dei figli.
> Invece a Cuore non disturba.
> Meglio per lui.
> 
> ...


Sì,hai ragione, ma dopo una vita insieme, dove non ricordi più neanche cosa vuole dire la parola passione, dove ci si spegne lentamente, è giusto o no provare qualche emozione di tanto in tanto?


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> leggo il proseguo dopo .
> Non mi trovi d'accordo che la routine uccide la relazione , a me anche se non era il top  piaceva , invece è l'assenza voluta da lei che ha fatto si che io mi sia girato intorno.
> E pensare che io qui ho il primato della lunghezza del mio rapporto
> Aoh so vecchio


Non mi sembra ci sia molta differenza, routine, indifferenza, noia...mi sembrano simili a dire il vero


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non mi sembra ci sia molta differenza, routine, indifferenza, noia...mi sembrano simili a dire il vero


.
con poche parole mi spiego male .
Non c'era indifferenza o noia solo il niente sesso per sopraggiungere l'età critica (altro problema vostro), insieme andiamo d'accordassimo su tutto e,ci rispettiamo e ci togliamo tutti gli svizi  ma li tutto tace e per me è un dramma , ne abbiamo parlato molto .
Questo per dire che la noia per noi non esiste :up:


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> con poche parole mi spiego male .
> Non c'era indifferenza o noia solo il niente sesso per sopraggiungere l'età critica (altro problema vostro), insieme andiamo d'accordassimo su tutto e,ci rispettiamo e ci togliamo tutti gli svizi  ma li tutto tace e per me è un dramma , ne abbiamo parlato molto .
> Questo per dire che la noia per noi non esiste :up:


Scusa eh...se in una coppia togli il sesso si diventa amici...eh ma l'amicizia non manca neanche a me...anzi ne ho proprio tanta


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Disturba eccome, le rispettive figlie sono molto amiche e non posso far rompere questa amicizia tant'è che erano assieme anche l'altro giorno .................................................
> 
> 
> E' quello che dicevo e predicavo, ma quando ci sei dentro.............................
> ...


In effetti non è il massimo come situazione,visto che continuerà a vederlo e frequentarlo.Non vorrei essere nei tuoi panni


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti non è il massimo come situazione,visto che continuerà a vederlo e frequentarlo.Non vorrei essere nei tuoi panni


Sicuramente non è il massimo come situazione, ma sinceramente non so cosa fare..........................


----------



## patroclo (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh...se in una coppia togli il sesso si diventa amici...eh ma l'amicizia non manca neanche a me...anzi ne ho proprio tanta


....no.....capisco che ti manca il sesso passionale ....ma non esageriamo


----------



## eagle (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me quello che avrebbe dato più fastidio è che l'amante è l'allenatore di pallavolo dei figli.
> Invece a Cuore non disturba.
> Meglio per lui.
> 
> ...


Credo che non ci sia da aggiungere altro :umile:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che non ci sia da aggiungere altro :umile:


Sei sempre più saggio


----------



## eagle (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre più saggio


O noioso? La vera saggia è Brunetta.
Il problema è che non riusciamo più a mantenere i nostri impegni. Lo vedo non solo nei rapporti di coppia ma ogni giorno anche nel lavoro. Ci autoassolviamo con molta facilità, se commettiamo errori è sempre a causa di qualche evento che ci ha indotto a...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> O noioso? La vera saggia è Brunetta.
> Il problema è che non riusciamo più a mantenere i nostri impegni. Lo vedo non solo nei rapporti di coppia ma ogni giorno anche nel lavoro. Ci autoassolviamo con molta facilità, se commettiamo errori è sempre a causa di qualche evento che ci ha indotto a...


Si diciamo che auto assolversi e quasi uno sport nazionale.

noioso tu? Ma daiiiii !!!!


----------



## Carola (29 Dicembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> O noioso? La vera saggia è Brunetta.
> Il problema è che non riusciamo più a mantenere i nostri impegni. Lo vedo non solo nei rapporti di coppia ma ogni giorno anche nel lavoro. Ci autoassolviamo con molta facilità, se commettiamo errori è sempre a causa di qualche evento che ci ha indotto a...


Vero !

Io inizio adesso ad ammettere che siamo stati due teste di cazzo abnormi e che non siamo arrivati in grado di salvare la cosa più bella che avevamo


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh...se in una coppia togli il sesso si diventa amici...eh ma l'amicizia non manca neanche a me...anzi ne ho proprio tanta


.
Forse non hai presente la mia età, quindi ci puo stare la giustificazione perchè dietro c'è una famiglia con figli e nipote , interessi in comune, pensione per entrambi, cose che facciamo insieme come visitare musei , viaggiare , piccole soddisfazioni come mi coccola e mi governa  se no morirei di fame.
Che ti devo dire tu mi sembra che sei vicina  ai 50( posso sbagliare ) ma io ne ho venti di più il prossimo anno(eccolo), poi lui lavora all'estero quindi lo vedi poco se senti il bisogno sei giustificata , pensa ho dato questo consiglio anche ad altre per cui non voglio che la mia tesi sia la soluzione ma un po di comprensione mi ci vuole:dotto:


----------



## Circe (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Rabbia, vendetta e amore.........................


Quanto passera' tanto tempo, quello che tu credi essere amore, si rivelera' bene. Affetto. L'amore dopo una delusione ne esce disilluso.


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Forse non hai presente la mia età, quindi ci puo stare la giustificazione perchè dietro c'è una famiglia con figli e nipote , interessi in comune, pensione per entrambi, cose che facciamo insieme come visitare musei , viaggiare , piccole soddisfazioni come mi coccola e mi governa  se no morirei di fame.
> Che ti devo dire tu mi sembra che sei vicina  ai 50( posso sbagliare ) ma io ne ho venti di più il prossimo anno(eccolo), poi lui lavora all'estero quindi lo vedi poco se senti il bisogno sei giustificata , pensa ho dato questo consiglio anche ad altre per cui non voglio che la mia tesi sia la soluzione ma un po di comprensione mi ci vuole:dotto:


Mezza dozzina in meno, ma va bene lo stesso. Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Quanto passera' tanto tempo, quello che tu credi essere amore, si rivelera' bene. Affetto. L'amore dopo una delusione ne esce disilluso.


Lo dici con certezza.............................


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Lo dici con certezza.............................


Cuore,ho letto meglio,non avevo letto la durata della seconda relazione,un anno.
Credevo un paio di incontri,un anno è davvero pesante,non so come possa giustificare 365 giorni di menzogne nei riguardi di chi dice di amare,giorno dopo giorno alzarsi al mattino e pensare quale menzogna inventarsi nei tuoi confronti per "gratificarsi" con il coach di vostra figlia.....auguri davvero.Tra l'altro ho la mia opinione su chi dichiara pentimento e sperticato amore,ma solo dopo essere stato scoperto....


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cuore,ho letto meglio,non avevo letto la durata della seconda relazione,un anno.
> Credevo un paio di incontri,un anno è davvero pesante,non so come possa giustificare 365 giorni di menzogne nei riguardi di chi dice di amare,giorno dopo giorno alzarsi al mattino e pensare quale menzogna inventarsi nei tuoi confronti per "gratificarsi" con il coach di vostra figlia.....auguri davvero.Tra l'altro ho la mia opinione su chi dichiara pentimento e sperticato amore,ma solo dopo essere stato scoperto....


Era la mia stessa opinione.......................... ma quando sei dentro..........................è anche per questo che cerco aiuto in questo forum per salvare il salvabile...........................se possibile


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Era la mia stessa opinione.......................... ma quando sei dentro..........................è anche per questo che cerco aiuto in questo forum per salvare il salvabile...........................se possibile


Comprensibile.
Credo sarebbe importante capire le motivazioni che la spingono a voler rientrare nei ranghi,io temo di saperlo,ma spero per te di sbagliarmi....magari è rimasta folgorata sulla via di Damasco e davvero vivrà da ora in poi felice del tuo amore,te lo auguro davvero,da quanto scrivi,meriteresti di ritrovare serenità


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Comprensibile.
> Credo sarebbe importante capire le motivazioni che la spingono a voler rientrare nei ranghi,io temo di saperlo,ma spero per te di sbagliarmi....magari è rimasta folgorata sulla via di Damasco e davvero vivrà da ora in poi felice del tuo amore,te lo auguro davvero,da quanto scrivi,meriteresti di ritrovare serenità


Ho riportato il tuo post a mia moglie e può essere d'accordo sulle tue affermazioni, ma lei credeva di aver perso un marito nei problemi della vita quotidiana. Si sentiva ormai scontata e ha cercato nel modo più sbagliato possibile di sentirsi ancora viva.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Disturba eccome, le rispettive figlie sono molto amiche e non posso far rompere questa amicizia tant'è che erano assieme anche l'altro giorno .................................................
> 
> 
> E' quello che dicevo e predicavo, ma quando ci sei dentro..................................


Però se la mancanza di emozioni viene accettata come motivazione, non se ne esce più. Una volta riconciliati che si fa? Si fa nei bagni o in seggiovia per trovare emozioni?


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se la mancanza di emozioni viene accettata come motivazione, non se ne esce più. Una volta riconciliati che si fa? Si fa nei bagni o in seggiovia per trovare emozioni?


Scusami,ma non capisco


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì,hai ragione, ma dopo una vita insieme, dove non ricordi più neanche cosa vuole dire la parola passione, dove ci si spegne lentamente, è giusto o no provare qualche emozione di tanto in tanto?


Giusto mi sembra troppo e poi si entra nel campo della ricerca di assoluzione. Si sceglie.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Scusami,ma non capisco


Le emozioni non ci sono dopo 25 anni.
Adesso pure troppo, ma quando tutto si rasserena ci sono altre cose.
Se ci si riconcilia con il patto di provare emozioni insieme si fa un patto che vuole ignorare l'essenza di un rapporto decennale e nel contempo minimizza quell'essenza. Se si cercano emozioni si va insieme verso una brutta china. Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le emozioni non ci sono dopo 25 anni.


Ne sei proprio certa..................


Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso pure troppo, ma quando tutto si rasserena ci sono altre cose.
> Se ci si riconcilia con il patto di provare emozioni insieme si fa un patto che vuole ignorare l'essenza di un rapporto decennale e nel contempo minimizza quell'essenza. Se si cercano emozioni si va insieme verso una brutta china. Per me, ovviamente.


Tu..........cosa faresti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ne sei proprio certa..................
> 
> Tu..........cosa faresti


Dare valore a quello che c'è, al passato insieme, alla profonda comprensione che porta a essere come una macchina composta di due pezzi in tutto, dal caricare i bagagli al fare sesso.
Se non si percepisce questo, tutta fatica inutile.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dare valore a quello che c'è, al passato insieme, alla profonda comprensione che porta a essere come una macchina composta di due pezzi in tutto, dal caricare i bagagli al fare sesso.
> Se non si percepisce questo, tutta fatica inutile.


Farò tesoro delle tue parole


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dare valore a quello che c'è, al passato insieme, alla profonda comprensione che porta a essere come una macchina composta di due pezzi in tutto, dal caricare i bagagli al fare sesso.
> Se non si percepisce questo, tutta fatica inutile.


Si,ma in questo caso lei si comportava come fosse effettivamente già così.
Lui dice che andava tutto bene,sesso compreso,nei limiti di un rapporto di un quarto di secolo.
Questo non riesco a capire ,possibile che fai sesso alle quattro del pomeriggio con l'altro,per poi tranquillamente ritirarti in intimità con un ormai ex marito,almeno così lo definisce.O sei il nobel del cinismo,o io sono il nobel dell'idiozia....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Farò tesoro delle tue parole


Spero di esserti di aiuto.
Vedi io ho fatto un discorso simile a mio marito, traditore, ai tempi, ovviamente più articolato. Lui aveva risposto che "tutta quella roba lì" non l'aveva capita. Io ho pensato "è un deficiente. Ho sposato un deficiente "


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma in questo caso lei si comportava come fosse effettivamente già così.
> Lui dice che andava tutto bene,sesso compreso,nei limiti di un rapporto di un quarto di secolo.
> Questo non riesco a capire ,possibile che fai sesso alle quattro del pomeriggio con l'altro,per poi tranquillamente ritirarti in intimità con un ormai ex marito,almeno così lo definisce.O sei il nobel del cinismo,o io sono il nobel dell'idiozia....


È scissione. Succede. C'è chi ne è straziato e chi sta benissimo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È scissione. Succede. C'è chi ne è straziato e chi sta benissimo.


E' quello che ha risposto a me.................


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma in questo caso lei si comportava come fosse effettivamente già così.
> Lui dice che andava tutto bene,sesso compreso,nei limiti di un rapporto di un quarto di secolo.
> Questo non riesco a capire ,possibile che fai sesso alle quattro del pomeriggio con l'altro,per poi tranquillamente ritirarti in intimità con un ormai ex marito,almeno così lo definisce.O sei il nobel del cinismo,o io sono il nobel dell'idiozia....


Tu cosa faresti...........................


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma in questo caso lei si comportava come fosse effettivamente già così.
> Lui dice che andava tutto bene,sesso compreso,nei limiti di un rapporto di un quarto di secolo.
> Questo non riesco a capire ,possibile che fai sesso alle quattro del pomeriggio con l'altro,per poi tranquillamente ritirarti in intimità con un ormai ex marito,almeno così lo definisce.O sei il nobel del cinismo,o io sono il nobel dell'idiozia....


non è cinismo....è che si separano le parti. 

Viaggiano su binari distinti...sono come pezzi semplicemente separati. Bolle. Dove c'è una non c'è l'altra. E viceversa. Non c'è contraddizione. 

E non c'è menzogna nè da una parte nè dall'altra. 

Anzi....la sensazione è molto simile a quella della completezza. Dentro. 

La menzogna emerge solo davanti allo specchio...e serve uno specchio potente...


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è cinismo....è che si separano le parti.
> 
> Viaggiano su binari distinti...sono come pezzi semplicemente separati. Bolle. Dove c'è una non c'è l'altra. E viceversa. Non c'è contraddizione.
> 
> ...


Ma................ tu hai parlato con mia moglie, mi ha detto le stesse cose


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ma................ tu hai parlato con mia moglie, mi ha detto le stesse cose


E tu cosa ne pensi? 

(e no...non ho parlato con tua moglie ...)


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tu cosa ne pensi?
> 
> (e no...non ho parlato con tua moglie ...)


Che è difficile crede a questo....................


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Che è difficile crede a questo....................


Cos'è che non ti torna?


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È scissione. Succede. C'è chi ne è straziato e chi sta benissimo.


E mi sta bene.
Sinceramente,dovessi operare una scelta,preferirei ricominciare con chi ne è straziato,chi sta benissimo,può continuare a stare benissimo,ma lontano da me.
Comunque,ho l'impressione che la moglie di Cuore voglia solo far calmare le acque,tanto logisticamente non è cambiato nulla,incontrava l'altro prima,lo fa ora,presumo con grande felicità del marito,dovra solo essere un pochino più accorta con il cellulare.
D'altronde ha deciso per le sferzate di vita e,come si accennava poc'anzi,dopo 25 anni le attenzioni del marito per quanto,rimangono scontate.
Comunque,per me un anno è un'enormità,invidio Cuore che ha la forza d'animo di voler ripartire,io non 
riuscirei,avrei sempre immagini in testa,probabilmente non riuscirei nemmeno a pensare di rifarci sesso,ma,per fortuna,non siamo tutti uguali.
Per questo Cuore non posso darti consigli,ma forse accertarsi che il motivo del ritorno a Canossa sia sincero e non dettato a limitare i danni sul momento,per poi ricominciare a guardarsi attorno


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma in questo caso lei si comportava come fosse effettivamente già così.
> Lui dice che andava tutto bene,sesso compreso,nei limiti di un rapporto di un quarto di secolo.
> Questo non riesco a capire ,possibile che fai sesso alle quattro del pomeriggio con l'altro,per poi tranquillamente ritirarti in intimità con un ormai ex marito,almeno così lo definisce.O sei il nobel del cinismo,o io sono il nobel dell'idiozia....


Qualcuno sostiene che talvolta il traditore con il proprio partner riesce ad essere ancora più partecipe da un punto divisa sessuale, come se il tradimento avesse sbloccato una sorta di valvola di sicurezza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> E mi sta bene.
> Sinceramente,dovessi operare una scelta,preferirei ricominciare con chi ne è straziato,chi sta benissimo,può continuare a stare benissimo,ma lontano da me.
> Comunque,ho l'impressione che la moglie di Cuore voglia solo far calmare le acque,tanto logisticamente non è cambiato nulla,incontrava l'altro prima,lo fa ora,presumo con grande felicità del marito,dovra solo essere un pochino più accorta con il cellulare.
> D'altronde ha deciso per le sferzate di vita e,come si accennava poc'anzi,dopo 25 anni le attenzioni del marito per quanto,rimangono scontate.
> ...


Questo è individuale.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cos'è che non ti torna?


Questo : 



trilobita ha detto:


> E mi sta bene.
> Sinceramente,dovessi operare una scelta,preferirei ricominciare con chi ne è straziato,chi sta benissimo,può continuare a stare benissimo,ma lontano da me.
> Comunque,ho l'impressione che la moglie di Cuore voglia solo far calmare le acque,tanto logisticamente non è cambiato nulla,incontrava l'altro prima,lo fa ora,presumo con grande felicità del marito,dovra solo essere un pochino più accorta con il cellulare.
> D'altronde ha deciso per le sferzate di vita e,come si accennava poc'anzi,dopo 25 anni le attenzioni del marito per quanto,rimangono scontate.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno sostiene che talvolta il traditore con il proprio partner riesce ad essere ancora più partecipe da un punto divisa sessuale, come se il tradimento *avesse sbloccato una sorta di valvola di sicurezza*


...ed in effetti, parte della sensazione di completezza deriva esattamente da lì. Come se nella relazione primaria si fossero incastrate parti e non potessero più scorrere. 
In una relazione secondaria, invece, le si lascia semplicemente andare...

E la questione non è l'adrenalina, la novità, le emozioni...quelle sono solo strumenti. 

E' che se in una relazione ci si è "seduti" lasciando da parte l'emersione e l'espressione di parti importanti, per un po', per un bel po' anche quelle se ne stanno quiete. E zitte. 

Ma poi cominciano a battere e ribattere...e prima o poi trovano una via per uscire allo scoperto...

Non si possono tenere sommerse parti di sè...e a volte l'altro diventa una sorta di "vincolo" personificato proprio a quell'emersione. 

E si va fuori...a cercare aria. 

E non è l'altro che soffoca...anche se il primo giro, quello che tebe chiamava mostrizzazione, è tutto fatto di proiezioni per giustificarsi un agito che si sa benissimo non corretto. 

Il punto, che secondo me fa la differenza, è fra il fermarsi alla mostrizzazione, anche pacifica o riappacificatoria lamentando mancanze etc etc o il provare a fare il passo successivo...ossia rendersi conto che lo si è fatto da soli il bloccarsi l'espressione di sè...e qui entra in gioco lo specchio...che ricomporsi, da dentro...non è per niente scontato. 

Che nella scissione ci si stia bene o straziati...conta pochissimo...quello è il velo superficiale...

LA differenza è fra il desiderare di trovarsi dentro per poter incontrare l'altro...o continuare sulla superficie di sè. 

E superficie non è superficiale. 
Andar sotto, non è banale e neanche scontato.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> E mi sta bene.
> Sinceramente,dovessi operare una scelta,preferirei ricominciare con chi ne è straziato,chi sta benissimo,può continuare a stare benissimo,ma lontano da me.
> Comunque,ho l'impressione che la moglie di Cuore voglia solo far calmare le acque,tanto logisticamente non è cambiato nulla,incontrava l'altro prima,lo fa ora,presumo con grande felicità del marito,dovra solo essere un pochino più accorta con il cellulare.
> D'altronde ha deciso per le sferzate di vita e,come si accennava poc'anzi,dopo 25 anni le attenzioni del marito per quanto,rimangono scontate.
> ...


Questa è la mia grande paura...............................

Due precisazioni:
1) l'altro credimi non farà più il cretino con nessuna, tanto meno con mia moglie.
2) E' riferito a tutti, tutto quello che si scrive nei messaggi anche se cancellato è facilmente recuperabile...............


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Questo :


...in quello c'è il difficile per te...che ad essere in gioco non è tanto il tradimento quanto l'immagine di femmina e donna che avevi negli occhi di tua moglie...e l'immagine di te, maschio e uomo che veniva rispecchiata dai suoi occhi...che adesso sai non sono esattamente quelli che tu pensavi fossero...e le domande sono tante a quel punto...e toccano anche l'immagine di te dentro di te...

per questo parlavo di presente...qui e ora...

e forse, più che andare nel futuro...vi tocca il giro di tornare nel passato, sciogliere nodi antichi e poi tornare nel presente dopo averlo fatto...lasciandoli là...

e non è indolore...che si tratta di tornarci ognun per sè e poi tornare nel Noi, e poi di novo ognun per sè e poi di nuovo Noi...fino a che si riesce...sperando di prendere i nodi che contano per davvero...ma di questo solo tempo...e il decidere se ne vale la pena...

E io credo che il ne vale la pena si basi su come siete arrivati qui...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ed in effetti, parte della sensazione di completezza deriva esattamente da lì. Come se nella relazione primaria si fossero incastrate parti e non potessero più scorrere.
> In una relazione secondaria, invece, le si lascia semplicemente andare...
> 
> E la questione non è l'adrenalina, la novità, le emozioni...quelle sono solo strumenti.
> ...


Secondo me hai spiegato benissimo le pulsione che portano ad un tradimento


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me hai spiegato benissimo le pulsione che portano ad un tradimento


E' che sono una traditrice pure io...penso sia proprio una parte imprescindibile di me...la scelta è fra il subire quella parte, alternando il tentare di soffocarla con vincoli morali (così poi finisco di nuovo a impiegare le mezz'ore per uscire di casa ) con il lasciarla andare a piede libero oppure conoscerla, assumerla e lasciare che prenda luce...e si manifesti...ma senza nascondimenti e senza parcellizzazione... 

...ovvio che se in parte è un qualcosa che spetta solo ed unicamente a me, è anche vero che da sola, senza una controparte che "osi" e si "incastri" anche a questo livello con me...faccio ben poco...


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me hai spiegato benissimo le pulsione che portano ad un tradimento


Quandi Ipazia esplica il tradimento,quasi mi dispiace di non essere di nuovo nella schiera dei traditi.
A parte le "butad",c'è una cosa che sopporto poco.
Persone cosi erudite,quando si tratta di definire un tradimento,denunciano una povertà di termini disarmante.
Errore,agito non corretto,scelta sbagliata.
Ma allora chi invece di un cucchiaio di zucchero nel caffè ne mette due che fa?I luogotenenti di Hitler ?
Se errore è la quantità di zucchero sbagliata,infamia per l'eternità il genocidio,il tradimento lo definirei almeno un'azione fastidiosamente sporca,a voler essere magnanimi.Chi sbaglia taglia delle scarpe commette un errore,fa una scelta sbagliata,chi riversa la propria fogna interiore all'interno della coppia non è un povero sbadato....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quandi Ipazia esplica il tradimento,quasi mi dispiace di non essere di nuovo nella schiera dei traditi.
> A parte le "butad",c'è una cosa che sopporto poco.
> Persone cosi erudite,quando si tratta di definire un tradimento,denunciano una povertà di termini disarmante.
> Errore,agito non corretto,scelta sbagliata.
> ...


Ma IPA non ha mica parlato di discolpa, non mi è sembrato


----------



## trilobita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma IPA non ha mica parlato di discolpa, non mi è sembrato


Fiammetta,io nemmeno.
D'accordo,siamo su un sito che parla di tradimento,ma,sarà un mio limite,anzi di sicuro lo è,quando vedo che si tende a velare le azioni dei traditori con intenti pseudoromantici e un po' frivoli,tendo a cambiare umore.
"Sto tradendo mio marito,ma che volete,è un periodo che mi sento un po' così....ma il mio amante è cosiiiii
Vabbè,solo un pensiero da non traditore,magari un giorno anch'io metterò due zollette di zucchero


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> *Quandi Ipazia esplica il tradimento,quasi mi dispiace di non essere di nuovo nella schiera dei traditi.*
> A parte le "butad",c'è una cosa che sopporto poco.
> Persone cosi erudite,quando si tratta di definire un tradimento,denunciano una povertà di termini disarmante.
> Errore,agito non corretto,scelta sbagliata.
> ...


(OT: il grassetto era una battuta di quelle che non capisco? ..fine OT)

Per quanto riguarda il resto...non so se ti riferisci a me...in erudita mi riconosco però, quindi rispondo anche io. 

Agito è un qualcosa che separerei da errore, non corretto, scelta sbagliata. 

L'agito è un passare al fare senza elaborazione. 
Tipo: mi incazzo e do un pugno. Senza soluzione di continuità. 

Raramente il tradimento è un agito. (anche se ti posso assicurare, per esperienza, che a volte lo è....ma questo sarebbe un discorso ancora più OT).

Errore, non corretto, scelta sbagliata...perchè no? 

Se il ragionamento è con sè, onestamente sono questi i termini. 
Perchè nel ragionamento interno non c'è spazio per il dolore dell'altro. 
Specialmente se si sta viaggiando separati. 

E quando si viaggia separati l'altro semplicemente non c'è. Non è toccato. Internamente. 

Se penso a me...fra l'altro...il pensiero non è stato praticamente mai, ho sbagliato a tradire...quanto "ho sbagliato a stare con questo che ho tradito". E me ne andavo. Più o meno alla lunga. Perchè il dover andare a cercare fuori qualcosa che avrei disperatamente voluto trovare dentro feriva me. Innanzitutto. 

E mi sentivo io di aver sbagliato, tutto. 

Ho pure pensato alla fogna interiore, ad un certo punto. Quindi, seguendo i miei pregiudizi cristianeggianti, mi sono diretta per la via della redenzione e del vincolo morale e dell'amore. 
Quasi ci lascio la salute mentale. Che non ero più in grado di uscire di casa chiudendomi la porta alle spalle. 

La questione è che ci sono modi diversi di vivere le relazioni. Ma si esce da una specie di brodo in cui invece si è appreso che esiste un solo modo valido per tutti. O ti adegui o sei fuori. 

E in un modo o nell'altro si prova ad adeguarsi...con quel che ne risulta. 

E quando parlo di modi di viversi le relazioni, non intendo il bivio cazzuto del sono fedele/non sono fedele. 
Faccio riferimento ai ruoli che si assumono nelle relazioni e ai dover essere che quei ruoli si portano dietro. 

Non è giustificatorio. 

Mentire, non tradire...è bastardo. 
E da mentitrice so esattamente quel che comporta. 

La questione però è che non è fogna. Sono modi che si incastrano o meno...e quando emergono gli incastri fallati, ognuno finisce nella sua propria fogna interiore...fatta di delusione, rabbia, nullità, dolore, sporcizia dell'anima...

e ci si confronta ognuno con i propri vuoti. 

E con la propria sporcizia.

L'altro a quel punto è una passerella...

Se si vuol continuare insieme, ci si sporca entrambi...e essere arrivati a mentirsi, ha semplicemente svelato che ci si era sporcati ben prima. Mentendosi su altre cose, dando poca attenzione ai rispettivi stati d'animo, bisogni, pulsioni, esigenze, aspettative, progettualità. 

Altrimenti si va. Doloranti ognuno. E ognuno per la sua strada. 

Pensa che nella mia relazione vecchia, uno dei patti era l'uso del corpo come fatto individuale. Concordato da entrambi. Eppure la mia  percezione è che ci siamo traditi profondamente. Reciprocamente. Anche se forse a trombare sono stata solo io. 
E pensa che il tradimento non risiede nella scopata, dato che era permessa, il tradimento per me risiede nel fatto che io ho trovato fuori lo spazio che mi mancava dentro e quando ho provato a portarlo dentro mi è stato detto che potevo far quel che volevo, che quello che interessava era la relazione...e non è stato la scopata a rendere atto della fogna in cui entrambi eravamo immersi...è stato il rendermi conto che niente importava se non quella cazzo di relazione in cui non era rimasto praticamente niente di noi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma IPA non ha mica parlato di discolpa, non mi è sembrato


no..non parlo di discolpa...perchè non vedo colpa...e nemmeno perdono...

vedo responsabilità...per la verità.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fiammetta,io nemmeno.
> D'accordo,siamo su un sito che parla di tradimento,ma,sarà un mio limite,anzi di sicuro lo è,quando vedo che si tende a velare le azioni dei traditori con intenti pseudoromantici e un po' frivoli,tendo a cambiare umore.
> "Sto tradendo mio marito,ma che volete,è un periodo che mi sento un po' così....ma il mio amante è cosiiiii
> Vabbè,solo un pensiero da non traditore,magari un giorno anch'io metterò due zollette di zucchero


Considera che stai parlando con una tradita  

 il tradimento e' un azione volontaria e sicuramente si sta infrangendo un patto di fiducia, quindi la responsabilità del traditore c'è ed è innegabile. 

pero' ... sai quanti traditi dicono " non pensavo di farti soffrire così ?" E quando lo dicono lo pensano seriamente.

ipazia dice bene quando parla di scissione perche è come se il tradito si fosse creato un rifugio e si lascia fagocitare da questo rifugio e in questi casi vive nel suo egoismo. Poi se viene scoperto, si risveglia ed è a quel punto che inizia la vera partita


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> no..non parlo di discolpa...perchè non vedo colpa...e nemmeno perdono...
> 
> vedo responsabilità...per la verità.


Infatti anche io vedo solo responsabilità verso se stessi e verso gli altri  e mi piacciono coloro che se la assumono


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti anche io vedo solo responsabilità verso se stessi e verso gli altri  e mi piacciono coloro che se la assumono


non penso ci sia altra via...la responsabilità intendo.  ..e penso sia liberatorio quando si ragiona in questi termini...

La colpa, fra l'altro, porta con sè un sacco di meccanismi persecutori e ossessivi, che riguardano punizione vs perdono...e mettono il tradito stesso in condizione di farsi carico di responsabilità che non sono nemmeno le sue. 
Facendo ulteriore confusione in una situazione che già di per sè è confusissima. Per entrambi. 

Quindi finisce che un evento, che potenzialmente, attraversando una valle di lacrime amare io penso possa essere apprendimento per entrambi in caso si decida di tenr botta e vedere cosa succede, diventi solo il contenitore di ansie, paure, segreti e non detti che poco hanno a che vedere con quella situazione ma che si agganciano alla situazione per sollevare irrisolti che magari da anni sono lì...in entrambi. Ognuno a suo modo.

Una cosa che sto scoprendo, con G. è una mia parte di esclusività che neppure sapevo esistesse in me, se non autoimposta per vincolo d'onore. 
E giocarla con il resto di me, e di lui....rende parecchio interessante la questione relazione e la questione fedeltà...


----------



## LDS (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ologramma,

quindi a 70 anni non si scopa ?

chiuso OT.


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> (OT: il grassetto era una battuta di quelle che non capisco? ..fine OT)
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto...non so se ti riferisci a me...in erudita mi riconosco però, quindi rispondo anche io.
> 
> ...


No.
Hai eluso quello che avevo posto come questione.
Se tu definisci tre azioni nello stesso modo,automaticamente le metti sullo stesso piano.
Ammaccare la macchina del marito in parcheggio è un errore,dirgli che vai dall'amica mentre invece passi due ore con l'altro è una merdata,punto.definire entrambe un errore....è un errore.
Mi fa un po' girare le palle che,casualmente,questa prerogativa sia sempre di chi tradisce,mentre chi subisce sa bene che non è stata una svista,una scivolata,un momento di confusione mentale....ma una schifezza e,come dice Ipazia,se fatta senza assolutamente considerare l'esistenza del partner è ancora di più una merdata.
Sempre precisando che è opinione di Trilobita o Troglodita,che oltre all'assonanza,condivide il soggetto


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Ologramma,
> 
> quindi a 70 anni non si scopa ?
> 
> chiuso OT.


.
se si cambia cavallo sì.
Forse metafora non appropriata me ne vogliono scusare le signore è stato un modo di esprimermi volgarotto :facepalm:


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che sono una traditrice pure io...penso sia proprio una parte imprescindibile di me...la scelta è fra il subire quella parte, alternando il tentare di soffocarla con vincoli morali (così poi finisco di nuovo a impiegare le mezz'ore per uscire di casa ) con il lasciarla andare a piede libero oppure conoscerla, assumerla e lasciare che prenda luce...e si manifesti...ma senza nascondimenti e senza parcellizzazione...
> 
> ...ovvio che se in parte è un qualcosa che spetta solo ed unicamente a me, è anche vero che da sola, senza una controparte che "osi" e si "incastri" anche a questo livello con me...faccio ben poco...


Se ciascuno di noi sapesse sin dal principio cosa è e cosa non è, forse farebbe scelte diverse da quelle in cui poi si trova invischiata, non credi?


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No.
> Hai eluso quello che avevo posto come questione.
> Se tu definisci tre azioni nello stesso modo,automaticamente le metti sullo stesso piano.
> Ammaccare la macchina del marito in parcheggio è un errore,dirgli che vai dall'amica mentre invece passi due ore con l'altro è una merdata,punto.definire entrambe un errore....è un errore.
> ...


Mi dispiace dirlo ma continuo ad essere convinta che una donna che tradisce lo fa perché non ama più. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni, secondo me


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> se si cambia cavallo sì.
> Forse metafora non appropriata me ne vogliono scusare le signore è stato un modo di esprimermi volgarotto :facepalm:


Tu volgarotto? Come? Dove? Quando? Perché ? 

Buondi


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo ma continuo ad essere convinta che una donna che tradisce lo fa perché non ama più. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni, secondo me


Io sono ancora più assolutista e definitivo.Già quando inizia a guardarsi in giro e a cambiare atteggiamento,non ne ha più per te.


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io sono ancora più assolutista e definitivo.Già quando inizia a guardarsi in giro e a cambiare atteggiamento,non ne ha più per te.


Come darti torto.................. ragionavo alla tua stessa maniera, mi rivedo nelle tue frasi e nei tuoi ragionamenti, non c'è un discorso che non possa condividere ma.................................. se quel giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto (giusto un mese) ero consapevole che era finito tutto e l'avrei letteralmente buttata fuori di casa è cambiato qualcosa in me, la responsabilità per la famiglia, forse la paura di restare solo, forse sento ancora qualcosa per lei non so ma ho agito diversamente e questo ha spiazzato anche lei e forse ha capito chi veramente aveva in casa. I forse sono i miei dubbi............... penso che una donna se tradisce, tradisce per amore e non per una botta e via diversamente dall'uomo ( non il sottoscritto) .......................ho tanti dubbi e poche certezze


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come darti torto.................. ragionavo alla tua stessa maniera, mi rivedo nelle tue frasi e nei tuoi ragionamenti, non c'è un discorso che non possa condividere ma.................................. se quel giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto (giusto un mese) ero consapevole che era finito tutto e l'avrei letteralmente buttata fuori di casa è cambiato qualcosa in me, la responsabilità per la famiglia, forse la paura di restare solo, forse sento ancora qualcosa per lei non so ma ho agito diversamente e questo ha spiazzato anche lei e forse ha capito chi veramente aveva in casa. I forse sono i miei dubbi............... *penso che una donna se tradisce, tradisce per amore *e non per una botta e via diversamente dall'uomo ( non il sottoscritto) .......................ho tanti dubbi e poche certezze


Non sarei così assolutista  

le donne  tradiscono come gli uomini, spesso per colmare un vuoto, non è amore ma mancanza


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> .....................ho tanti dubbi e poche certezze


Beh.. Io partirei dalle poche certezze..
Che poi son quelle che ti ha detto e ci hai scritto ieri  (serva - taxy)

No?....


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come darti torto.................. ragionavo alla tua stessa maniera, mi rivedo nelle tue frasi e nei tuoi ragionamenti, non c'è un discorso che non possa condividere ma.................................. se quel giorno in cui ho scoperto tutto (giusto un mese) ero consapevole che era finito tutto e l'avrei letteralmente buttata fuori di casa è cambiato qualcosa in me, la responsabilità per la famiglia, forse la paura di restare solo, forse sento ancora qualcosa per lei non so ma ho agito diversamente e questo ha spiazzato anche lei e forse ha capito chi veramente aveva in casa. I forse sono i miei dubbi............... penso che una donna se tradisce, tradisce per amore e non per una botta e via diversamente dall'uomo ( non il sottoscritto) .......................ho tanti dubbi e poche certezze


Guarda,Cuore,che io non ti ho suggerito nulla,tantomeno di buttare tutto alle ortiche.
Io,a suo tempo l'ho fatto,anche prima di avere prova di un tradimento,ho chiesto la separazione,ma non avevamo figli.
Il tuo caso va preso per un altro verso.
Per chi ha figli ogni decisione si porta dietro sempre il futoro di chi non ha colpe,quindi non ci si può,forse,permettere di separarsi senza indugio,ma verificare quanto c'è di vero e salvabile in quanto ti offre chi ti ha smerdato senza nessuno scrupolo.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se ciascuno di noi sapesse sin dal principio cosa è e cosa non è, forse farebbe scelte diverse da quelle in cui poi si trova invischiata, non credi?


Messa così è come cominciare una partita volendo sapere che si vincerà, e se non si vincerà sapere già in anticipo come fare per farlo. Ma il bello del giocare è che si rischia di vincere e anche di perdere. E a volte è più complicato vincere che perdere. 

E non penso che sapere le cose prima che sia il tempo di saperle possa agevolare in qualche cosa. 
Anzi...io in teoria sapevo tutto, già a 10 anni...e la cosa non mi ha per niente semplificato e ho fatto una marea di cazzate e una marea di cose belle...è Vivere...sapere non serve se non c'è il saper Essere e senza il saper Essere non esiste il saper Fare...ogni cosa ha il suo tempo...e non esiste la perfezione del mulino bianco, le nastrine già calde sul tavolo a colazione...quello è spettacolarizzazione delle miserie umane....

ma l'uomo (inteso come essere vivente) non è altro che un misero granello di polvere perso nell'immensità dello sconosciuto...a volte a renderci speciali è quel barlume di curiosità che ci permette di farci domande e andare a dare una sbirciata all'infinito...ma siamo mortali...come le formiche...Vite perse in altre Vite...niente di più e niente di meno...è superbia voler fare tutto giusto o tutto sbagliato, è dimenticarsi di essere una Parte e non il Tutto...ed è una cosa meravigliosa...l'incompletezza di un Essere che tende per tutto il tempo a sua disposizione alla completezza e fra gli estremi cerca di stare in equilibrio in se stesso...come un equilibrista...






..e non abbiamo corde di sicurezza...per quanto ci possiamo sforzare...semplicemente non ci sono...


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Messa così è come cominciare una partita volendo sapere che si vincerà, e se non si vincerà sapere già in anticipo come fare per farlo. Ma il bello del giocare è che si rischia di vincere e anche di perdere. E a volte è più complicato vincere che perdere.
> 
> E non penso che sapere le cose prima che sia il tempo di saperle possa agevolare in qualche cosa.
> Anzi...io in teoria sapevo tutto, già a 10 anni...e la cosa non mi ha per niente semplificato e ho fatto una marea di cazzate e una marea di cose belle...è Vivere...sapere non serve se non c'è il saper Essere e senza il saper Essere non esiste il saper Fare...ogni cosa ha il suo tempo...e non esiste la perfezione del mulino bianco, le nastrine già calde sul tavolo a colazione...quello è spettacolarizzazione delle miserie umane....
> ...


Proprio perché non abbiamo la rete a salvarci sotto,è meglio tenere lontani quelli che cercano di buttarci giù,o che per ottenere i loro sporchi obiettivi non esitano a farci cadere.
Per quanto riguarda la partita,intesa come tradimento,se decidi di iniziarla,non hai certezze,tranne una..del tuo partner non te ne frega una emerita cippa.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No.
> Hai eluso quello che avevo posto come questione.
> Se tu definisci tre azioni nello stesso modo,automaticamente le metti sullo stesso piano.
> Ammaccare la macchina del marito in parcheggio è un errore,dirgli che vai dall'amica mentre invece passi due ore con l'altro è una merdata,punto.definire entrambe un errore....è un errore.
> ...


Non ho eluso Trilo 

Ogni azioni si definisce in se stessa, non nel nome che le si da. 
E quel che a te scatena rabbia...a me non la scatena. 

In quello che scrivi si sente tantissimo ancora la tua delusione, la rabbia per quel che ti sei visto scivolare fra le dita...

L'assenza del partner la leggi come un attacco al tradito. Mentre invece nel sentire di alcuni traditori, fra cui io, è una presenza tutelata. 

Ti allontano da quella sfera, in cui tu non hai posizione perchè è solo mia, per proteggerti da me. Dalle mie inquietudini, dalle mie indecisioni e dalle mie insicurezze. E vado sola a fare quel che sento, giusto o sbagliato che sia, e poi provo a vedere che succede. 

D'accordo con te. E' coinvolgere escludendo. 
Ma non è un attaccare. E fino a quando non riuscirai a credere a questo...penso che non potrai che vedere una guerra fra traditore e tradito. Guerra che non c'è in realtà. Ma che diventa reale nel momento in cui la relazione viene sovrappposta all'Io. 

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che nascondere parti di sè, è un attacco (passivo aggressivo fra l'altro) alla relazione. 

Il tradimento però non è una causa. Ma una conseguenza. Dell'aver già fatto quell'attacco. 

Posso escludere solo se già da principio alcune parti non le ho condivise. Alla partenza. 
Per i vari perchè si possono giocare in quell'esclusione. 
Da femmina, come sono femmina io, posso dire che alcune parti di me non me le permettevo nell'affetto. 
Condizionamenti. Educazione. Esperienze. Rabbie irrisolte mie. Quel che vogliamo. 

Rinunciavo a parti di me per l'affetto. 

E quindi tradivo in partenza. Me stessa innanzitutto e poi la relazione, il Noi. 

Non l'altro. 

Che peraltro, era comodamente seduto in quelle negazioni di me. 
E non è una accusa. 

E neanche la ricerca di colpevoli. 

Dove è il tradimento? Cosa è? Chi coinvolge? ...e quando inizia? 

Da quando sono qui...la maggior parte dei tradimenti che ho letto, sono partiti molto prima della trombata. 

E nelle mie esperienze, che non sono poche, da traditrice, da amante...ho visto ripetersi la stessa cosa davanti ai miei occhi. 

Ogni tradimento che ho potuto sfiorare riguarda fondamentalmente il nascondimento di parti di sè, prima di tutto a se stessi e poi all'altro...

Ma non si può semplicemente sfuggire a se stessi per una vita...e provarci è autodistruzione. 

E so che continuerai a leggere in termini assolutori quel che scrivo.

Non posso farci niente. 

E' dentro di te che il processo è ancora aperto...io ho già fatto il mio autodafe...e il mio rogo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la partita,intesa come tradimento,se decidi di iniziarla,non hai certezze,tranne una..del tuo partner non te ne frega una emerita cippa.


Capisco che formarsi certezze rassicura.
Ma io penso che la tua certezza sia avventurosa almeno quanto l'avventura in cui si butta un traditore/traditrice

E forse anche di più...


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Proprio perché non abbiamo la rete a salvarci sotto,è meglio tenere lontani quelli che cercano di buttarci giù,o che per ottenere i loro sporchi obiettivi non esitano a farci cadere.
> Per quanto riguarda la partita,intesa come tradimento,se decidi di iniziarla,non hai certezze,tranne una..del tuo partner non te ne frega una emerita cippa.


Io penso tu sia ancora molto ferito...a volte semplicemente ci si scappa di mano. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui, per come la vedo io il fulcro del NOI non è il NOI, ma i due IO che giocano al NOI. 

E giocare non è dispregiativo...il NOI è un'azzardo dell'IO. 
Una sfida alla Morte e alla Vita...niente di più e niente di meno. 

Tu vedi nel tradimento un attacco alla persona tradita...ed è un nodo che ti auguro di risolvere...perchè in quel processo si esce perdenti, con se stessi. 

E legando tutto all'amore, vedi lo sfregio a quell'idea di sentimento, un togliere l'amore per metterlo da un'altra parte. 
Quando l'amore, seppur esista, e io ne dubito sempre più, è un qualcosa che è solo di chi lo sente. 
Non può essere dato e non può essere preso...lo si può semmai condividere..ma resta di chi lo sente. 

Le donne, come gli uomini non tradiscono praticamente mai per l'amore di qualcun altro...semmai mentono sull'amore per se stessi...l'altro non c'entra mai niente. Il terzo intendo. 

E chi si mette in condizione di dover scegliere, fra la relazione primaria e quella subentrata dopo, con la scusa dell'amore, ha trovato solo un altro modo per eludere il confronto con se stess*. 
In tutto questo, l'amore, non fa neanche da comparsa.


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sarei così assolutista
> 
> 
> le donne tradiscono come gli uomini, spesso per colmare un vuoto, non è amore ma mancanza



Questo è quello che spero sia successo a mia moglie.




Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Io partirei dalle poche certezze..
> Che poi son quelle che ti ha detto e ci hai scritto ieri (serva - taxy)
> 
> 
> No?....



Vero






trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda,Cuore,che io non ti ho suggerito nulla,tantomeno di buttare tutto alle ortiche.
> Io,a suo tempo l'ho fatto,anche prima di avere prova di un tradimento,ho chiesto la separazione,ma non avevamo figli.
> Il tuo caso va preso per un altro verso.
> Per chi ha figli ogni decisione si porta dietro sempre il futoro di chi non ha colpe,quindi non ci si può,forse,permettere di separarsi senza indugio,ma verificare quanto c'è di vero e salvabile in quanto ti offre chi ti ha smerdato senza nessuno scrupolo.



No, non hai suggerito nulla ma hai messo in chiaro la vera realta e a volte fa male.
Sicuramente se non avessimo figli sarebbe già finito tutto o forse.......................non sarebbe mai iniziato tutto questo.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Questo è quello che spero sia successo a mia moglie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' con tua moglie che devi parlare. 

Nuovo. 
Mettendo in mezzo le tue paure, i tuoi dubbi, le tue certezze...Te...e avendo il coraggio di lasciare lì. 
Coraggio che dipende dalla fiducia che hai in te stesso di non perderti quel che hai messo, perchè lo senti profondamente tuo. 
E quindi lo puoi condividere. 

E poi puoi ascoltare...serve il vuoto...e tu adesso sei pieno. Qui puoi svuotare, metter fuori e guardare..

Ma sarà poi con tua moglie che ti devi svuotare, senza premure e senza attenzioni. Fregandotene di lei. DEi suoi sentimenti. Solo per te. 

Per poter ascoltare quel che ha dire..e probabilmente sarà molto poco..ora come ora. 

Che tu hai preso una tranvata nei denti. E lei pure...si è trovata improvvisamente come l'imperatore (ricordi la fiaba?) davanti al popolo, quando un bambino nella folla, indicandolo disse "è nudo". E lui neanche lo sapeva. 

guardala. Forse per la prima volta da almeno un anno è nuda davanti ai tuoi occhi. Non ti far sfuggire l'occasione di guardare. Ogni cosa. 

Porterà ad un nuovo inizio? 
Porterà ad una fine? 

Chi lo sa...

Il punto è Usare questa occasione per Guardarvi per davvero. 

Non moglie e marito. Non uomo e donna. 

Ma maschio e femmina che fanno i conti con quella parte di "animalità" che in un modo o nell'altro si è spezzettata nei ruoli del vostro Noi. Fino a che non è riemersa...il tradimento è una occasione. Di rinascita...

Ma per rinascere...prima serve morire.


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io sono ancora più assolutista e definitivo.Già quando inizia a guardarsi in giro e a cambiare atteggiamento,non ne ha più per te.


Ti straquoto

La donna ama in modo totalizzante, quindi o ama o non ama e magari non lo sa, oppure fa finta.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti straquoto
> 
> La donna ama in modo totalizzante, quindi o ama o non ama e magari non lo sa, oppure fa finta.


io no...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Ti straquoto
> 
> La donna ama in modo totalizzante, quindi o ama o non ama e magari non lo sa, oppure fa finta.


Beh.. X 2 mesi forse... 
Facciamo 3 che siamo in periodo di saldi, e non se ne parli più


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. X 2 mesi forse...
> Facciamo 3 che siamo in periodo di saldi, e non se ne parli più


:rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


...che linguaccia!


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io no...


Tu sei speciale
Tu sai più cosa di quante dovresti saperne

Io vedo l'amore come un guardarsi negli occhi, io guardo te e tu guardi me, esistiamo solo noi due, ma nel momento in cui uno dei due distoglie lo sguardo, non esiste più solo l'altro, ma esistono gli altri e allora finisce l'amore


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. X 2 mesi forse...
> Facciamo 3 che siamo in periodo di saldi, e non se ne parli più


No no, anche per anni
Io ricordo che prima, fino ad una decina di anni fa, non guardavo mai nessuno, nessuno mi interessava e avevo occhi solo per mio marito


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:
> 
> 
> ...che linguaccia!


beh ma... :mexican:.. mi vengon levate di bocca...  chiedo pietà...:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> No no, anche per anni
> Io ricordo che prima, fino ad una decina di anni fa, non guardavo mai nessuno, nessuno mi interessava e avevo occhi solo per mio marito


io esco qui fuori per strada ogni giorno, ma di donne avvinghiate al proprio uomo, specie quando si tratta di coppie consolidate (e mi riallaccio al discorso della passione di ieri)  non è che ne veda poi così tante, eh...?

Però può anche darsi che son rimbiscarito io... 

oggi esco e ci sto più attento..


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tu sei speciale
> Tu sai più cosa di quante dovresti saperne
> 
> Io vedo l'amore come un guardarsi negli occhi, io guardo te e tu guardi me, esistiamo solo noi due, ma nel momento in cui uno dei due distoglie lo sguardo, non esiste più solo l'altro, ma esistono gli altri e allora finisce l'amore


....ho sentito un abbraccio...grazie 

io penso alla Cura...più che all'amore, che se proprio è una componente...e la penso come un correre al buio, ognuno per sè, sentendo, senza il bisogno di guardare, che l'altro sta correndo da qualche al parte nei dintorni, nello stesso buio...

E' vedersi a occhi bendati...per noi umani che abbiamo dimenticato il branco e il meccanismo oliato dell'andare a caccia insieme nella notte...ma penso che dentro risuoni...

Credo che la Cura sia il coraggio di distogliere lo sguardo...e lasciare che sia. 

G. diceva, e non penso neanche lo sapesse quello che intendeva, che sentiva che ero una sua simile, seppur tanto diversa, e che se anche non mi vedeva sentiva che ero da qualche parte sul sentiero...e sarebbe bastata una voce perchè mi palesassi...oppure gli facessi sentire a mia volta che ero da qualche parte, vicino a lui...

Credo sia una cosa del genere...io non lo guardo, ma lo Vedo...e lo sento entrare nelle stanze prima ancora che sia arrivato...

Non so...guardarsi negli occhi è perdersi il mondo e la meraviglia...e poi cosa resta da portar dentro e Guardare insieme?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh ma... :mexican:.. mi vengon levate di bocca...  chiedo pietà...:rotfl:


povero...:carneval:

nessuna pietà, però


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....ho sentito un abbraccio...grazie
> 
> io penso alla Cura...più che all'amore, che se proprio è una componente...e la penso come un correre al buio, ognuno per sè, sentendo, senza il bisogno di guardare, che l'altro sta correndo da qualche al parte nei dintorni, nello stesso buio...
> 
> ...



Non lo so, questo è quello che ho sempre pensato, adesso non più...sto cercando di capire. Sicuramente non rifarei tanti errori che ho fatto in passato.
Però credo fermamente che tradire significa che non c'è più un noi, ma ci sono io con le mie esigenze, i miei desideri, di cui tu non fai parte.


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io esco qui fuori per strada ogni giorno, ma di donne avvinghiate al proprio uomo, specie quando si tratta di coppie consolidate (e mi riallaccio al discorso della passione di ieri)  non è che ne veda poi così tante, eh...?
> 
> Però può anche darsi che son rimbiscarito io...
> 
> oggi esco e ci sto più attento..


Dipende cosa intendi per consolidate. Io ho scritto che mi succedeva fino ad una decina di anni fa, forse un pochino di più, ma sicuramente fino a dieci anni dopo il matrimonio e dieci anni non mi sembrano troppi


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> povero...:carneval:
> 
> *nessuna pietà, però *


quel che è giusto, è giusto  :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per consolidate. Io ho scritto che mi succedeva fino ad una decina di anni fa, forse un pochino di più, ma sicuramente fino a dieci anni dopo il matrimonio e dieci anni non mi sembrano troppi


io sai-- parlo di quello che vedo.. di come lo vedo e lo interpreto...

ti posso assicurare che anche in passato .. ho visto amici accoppiarsi, e presentarsi scoppiettanti di amore e passione con una compagna altrettanto dichiaratamente scoppiettante di amore e passione..

e passarci mezza giornata insieme, in auto, mentre magari si raggiungevano mete di piccole vacanze assieme, mi faceva vedere delle crepe paurose già allora... indubbiamente molto ben coperte da tanta gestualità e smancerie..

ma crepe paurose ti assicuro... e quando dico crepe, dico proprio crepe, nel senso... come due pezzi di muro che vanno per conto suo e tra di loro si aprono brecce imbarazzanti....


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non lo so, questo è quello che ho sempre pensato, adesso non più...sto cercando di capire. Sicuramente non rifarei tanti errori che ho fatto in passato.
> *Però credo fermamente che tradire significa che non c'è più un noi, ma ci sono io con le mie esigenze, i miei desideri, di cui tu non fai parte*.


Nessuno più di me, in questo momento deve capire questo.................................


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non lo so, questo è quello che ho sempre pensato, adesso non più...sto cercando di capire. Sicuramente non rifarei tanti errori che ho fatto in passato.
> Però credo fermamente che tradire significa che non c'è più un noi, ma ci sono io con le mie esigenze, i miei desideri, di cui tu non fai parte.


Da traditrice io invece penso esattamente l'opposto. 
Non si può tradire qualcosa che non c'è. Il COSA (il NOI) è ancora lì. 

E' il COME è lì....e i CHI che sono lì..

Come sono dentro in quel noi? Ci sono tutta? Ci sono a pezzi? A cosa ho rinunciato? Senza che peraltro mi venisse neppure chiesto esplicitamente...A CHI sto rispondendo? Nelle mie presenze e nelle mie assenza? CHI c'è nelle tue presenze e nelle tue presenze? 

CHI è restato qui...e COME? 

Come possiamo provare a sfiorarci, ancora....quando la meraviglia degli ormoni si è sciolta anche nella pace? 

G. mi chiedeva pace...e io la volevo. 
Ed è la cosa più difficile per me...perdere la guerra...

Non riguarda il vincerla o il perderla, come credevo...è proprio perderla dentro, la guerra...lasciarla scivolare via, lasciare che sia...e guardar fuori decidendo ogni volta se portar dentro...anche la fogna. Il vuoto. Il nulla. E la guerra è dentro...una lotta intestina fra la propria ombra e la propria luce...e il desiderio profondo è dare la parte migliore di se stessi all'altro...ma la parte migliore non esiste senza la peggiore...non c'è luce senza ombra e non c'è ombra senza luce...ed è questa guerra individuale da perdere lungo la strada...

L'alternativa è escludere l'altro...ma il NOI? E' vero a quel punto?  

Tradire è in fondo andare a cercare la fogna, come la chiama trilo, da qualche altra parte...perchè quel NOI glorificato non può essere sporcato...

E' uno dei motivi per cui alcuni tradimenti, dolorosamente, diventano nutrimento per un COME del NOI che si era perso nei meandri delle inquietudini...e altri diventano limiti invalicabili...

Se nel noi non porto le mie esigenze, i miei desideri, quelli anche di cui tu non fai parte...cosa sto già escludendo? Cosa MI, e di conseguenza, TI, sto negando?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' con tua moglie che devi parlare.
> 
> Nuovo.
> Mettendo in mezzo le tue paure, i tuoi dubbi, le tue certezze...Te...e avendo il coraggio di lasciare lì.
> ...


Per dire eh... io ho guardato e ho visto un deficiente. 

Ovviamente ne ho dedotto che ero una cretina.


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire eh... io ho guardato e ho visto un deficiente.
> 
> Ovviamente ne ho dedotto che ero una cretina.


Non ti dico cosa le ho detto, ma immagino tu possa sapere........................


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io sai-- parlo di quello che vedo.. di come lo vedo e lo interpreto...
> 
> ti posso assicurare che anche in passato .. ho visto amici accoppiarsi, e presentarsi scoppiettanti di amore e passione con una compagna altrettanto dichiaratamente scoppiettante di amore e passione..
> 
> ...


Gli incastri tra le persone sono sempre unici e gli altri vedono più facilmente i punti dove non c'è incastro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire eh... io ho guardato e ho visto un deficiente.
> 
> Ovviamente ne ho dedotto che ero una cretina.


Ecco..magari senza quella conclusione lì!!!!

Che se quello è un deficiente, mica è una tua responsabilità. E' lui il deficiente. 

PErò...ecco...questo è uno dei motivi per cui i giudizi mi mettono parecchio in difficoltà...se l'altro è un deficiente (il mio immaginario per esempio riguarda di più il genio del male psicotico e manipolatorio) allora io che sto con lui cosa sono? 

E le risposte non sono per niente lusinghiere. Che il giudizio sull'altro, per mia costituzione, ricade inevitabilmente su di me. 

Preferisco, e le definizioni di me dopo la relazione col mio ex sai benissimo che potrebbero sprecarsi, pensare che sono una che ci ha creduto. Che ha provato. Che ha sbagliato. E che si assume la responsabilità delle sue mancanze. 

Quelle dell'altro, non sono mie. E non le voglio. Neanche per contraccolpo. 

Io ci ho Creduto. Semplicemente. 
E altrettanto semplicemente ho sbagliato. 

Ho recentemente capito che non è che ho sbagliato a Credere. Come credevo io. 
Ho sbagliato a credere all'altro invece che a me. Ho sbagliato a non darmi tutta. Ho sbagliato a fare sconti. A proteggere. HO sbagliato la dolcezza e anche le emozioni. Ho pensato di essere Io il fulcro. 

E il fulcro invece non sono io. E non era neanche lui. 

Il fulcro era il noi. Per noi. 

E l'errore più grande è stato pensare che pur essendo io il fulcro di me...questo sarebbe potuto bastare per entrambi. 
Il fulcro è il NOI. Ma se mancano i due fulcri, gli IO che lo producono...semplicemente non esiste. 

E si crede ad una chimera. Agli unicorni...

Edit: adesso, che sono relativamente pacificata, mi rendo conto che se non fossi passata per lui, se non ci fosse stato quel Noi interrotto, zoppicante, glorificato, desiderato, io non sarei quella che sono. E' una parte di me. Ecco perchè giudicare lui non mi è possibile. C'ero anche io. E non è stata solo una perdita esserci...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*---*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli incastri tra le persone sono sempre unici e gli altri vedono più facilmente i punti dove non c'è incastro.


e' davvero così...

ciò che noi vivendo vediamo come speciale, gli altri da fuori lo vedono come normale.. terribilmente normale tanto da essere persino difettato.

voglio mettere un aneddoto

io ricordo una "drammatica" vacanza con una neo coppia di amici, a Montecarlo, erano innamoratissimi alla follia, e io e mia moglie eravamo contenti, ovviamente

C'era la coincidenza della semifinale di champions Milan Inter di molti anni fa, il mio amico voleva vederla a tutti i costi (Interista) e lei pure (Milanista)
così lei diceva... e sottolineo questo "così lei diceva"

io vedevo benissimo che a lei non gliene fregava una sega. Il mio amico innamoratissimo e coinvoltissimo in lei, questo NON LO SENTIVA AFFATTO

Ricordo vagamente che alla sera rientrarono in italia mi pare a Ventimiglia, per finire in un baretto a mangiare un panino rancido per guardare la partita su Sky italia, per poi tornare a fine partita dove eravamo alloggiati

Il giorno successivo lei raccontava a mia moglie quella serata come un INCUBO e che non ci sarebbe voluta andare, e diceva: "buon per voi che siete stati in giro a Montecarlo!"

Nel frattempo il mio amico mi parlava di come fossero stati cosi e cosi, ma del resto quella partita "Lei non se la voleva perdere per nulla al mondo" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

diverse letture di una medesima realtà.. :mexican: ... prospettive

In auto, al rientro, dopo un paio di giorni venne fuori la cosa in auto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e la mia benedettissima linguaccia, da dietro las macchina, ricordo si lasciò scappare un "ma che cazzo vi intendete voiatri due, se manco vi rendete conto di queste evidenze??'"



credo che mi abbiano voluto molto bene, in quel momento

a Skorpio gli vogliono bene tutti...


----------



## Piperita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da traditrice io invece penso esattamente l'opposto.
> Non si può tradire qualcosa che non c'è. Il COSA (il NOI) è ancora lì.
> 
> E' il COME è lì....e i CHI che sono lì..
> ...


Ma io lo capisco e capisco anche che hai ricominciato con questa nuova consapevolezza. Io invece sono nel limbo, sto cercando di capire, ma in ogni caso non avrei nè a forza nè il coraggio di fare tutto quello che fai tu.
Lentamente mi scopro per quella che sono, a volte mi meraviglio di me stessa e mi chiedo come sono cambiata o meglio dove ero nascosta prima? Perché ho rinunciato a me stessa, a conoscermi? Poi mi rispondo che la vita è andata così, che non ero consapevole di quello che ero realmente quando ho fatto le mie scelte, le scelte della mia unica vita.
Non perché col senno del poi avrei fatto scelte diverse ma perché ero piccola e non sapevo niente di me stessa, non sapevo neanche di avere una vagina , l'ho scoperto dopo che sono andata dal ginecologo ma già ero incinta, e non scherzo.
Poi la vita mi ha travolta, un figlio dopo l'altro, il lavoro, la casa...ma chi aveva tempo di pensare ciò che ero, ciò che avevo dentro...adesso che sono più libera riesco a pensarci e più ci penso e più mi trovo diversa di quella che credevo di essere


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ti dico cosa le ho detto, ma immagino tu possa sapere........................


Immagino.
Ma io ho percepito subito una distanza.
Era una distanza tra me e lui. Il lui reale che non era quello che si è mostrato a me.
C'è un vecchio film  "Oltre il giardino" che racconta di un demente che viene scambiato per saggio perché le sue frasi ripetitive e "terra terra", lui ha fatto il giardiniere tutta la vita, vengono interpretate come perle di saggezza.
Ecco io interpretavo. Come quando si legge un oroscopo che ti descrive in base al segno zodiacale. Ti vengono dette cose in parte molto ambigue, tipo "sei molto paziente, ma qualche volta no"', cosa che trova vera sia chi pesta a sangue la moglie un giorno sì è un altro no, sia chi urla una parolaccia una volta l'anno. O ci sono aspetti che corrispondono e altri no e noi scegliamo di considerare solo i primi.
Ecco nelle relazioni succede qualcosa di simile, si trascura di considerare gli aspetti "negativi" (tra virgolette perché non sono assoluti) e si considerano solo i "positivi". Specularmente l'altro cerca di mostrare ciò che lo rende gradevole. Magari ogni tanto prova a dire qualcosa, ma gli vengono date risposte che dimostrano il non riconoscimento, come se fossero battute. A volte si finisce per sentirsi approvare cose che invece non sono per nulla condivise. Per compiacere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco..magari senza quella conclusione lì!!!!
> 
> Che se quello è un deficiente, mica è una tua responsabilità. E' lui il deficiente.
> 
> ...


Sono stata sintetica. Tu esplicativa. Ma abbiamo detto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e' davvero così...
> 
> ciò che noi vivendo vediamo come speciale, gli altri da fuori lo vedono come normale.. terribilmente normale tanto da essere persino difettato.
> 
> ...


Però qui (anche se siamo O.T.) tu commetti un grave errore: consideri Verità quello che loro hanno detto a voi.
Anche con voi hanno aggiustato gli eventi e il vissuto.
Probabilmente lei ci teneva con una donna a sminuire il suo rapporto con lui, ha cercato una complicità tra donne contro gli uomini rompicoglioni, si è magari sentita in colpa per avervi mollato.
Lui pure ha esagerato l'interesse di lei perché ugualmente si è sentito cafone nei vostri confronti o mille altre possibilità di voler mostrare a voi un'interpretazione.

Ad esempio è diffuso tra le donne descrivere il partner inetto in casa o, al contrario, una perla che si stira anche i calzini. Dipende con chi hanno a che fare.
Non credo che tutti raccontino di sé con sincerità.

Io ho conosciuto una tipa rigidissima con le figlie, poi beghina all'inverosimile che ho poi saputo che faceva cose a tre con i vicini di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma io lo capisco e capisco anche che hai ricominciato con questa nuova consapevolezza. Io invece sono nel limbo, sto cercando di capire, ma in ogni caso non avrei nè a forza nè il coraggio di fare tutto quello che fai tu.
> Lentamente mi scopro per quella che sono, a volte mi meraviglio di me stessa e mi chiedo come sono cambiata o meglio dove ero nascosta prima? Perché ho rinunciato a me stessa, a conoscermi? Poi mi rispondo che la vita è andata così, che non ero consapevole di quello che ero realmente quando ho fatto le mie scelte, le scelte della mia unica vita.
> Non perché col senno del poi avrei fatto scelte diverse ma perché ero piccola e non sapevo niente di me stessa, non sapevo neanche di avere una vagina , l'ho scoperto dopo che sono andata dal ginecologo ma già ero incinta, e non scherzo.
> Poi la vita mi ha travolta, un figlio dopo l'altro, il lavoro, la casa...ma chi aveva tempo di pensare ciò che ero, ciò che avevo dentro...adesso che sono più libera riesco a pensarci e più ci penso e più mi trovo diversa di quella che credevo di essere


Ma non è che non sapevi chi eri, non eri come sei ora.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui (anche se siamo O.T.) tu commetti un grave errore: consideri Verità quello che loro hanno detto a voi.
> Anche con voi hanno aggiustato gli eventi e il vissuto.
> Probabilmente lei ci teneva con una donna a sminuire il suo rapporto con lui, ha cercato una complicità tra donne contro gli uomini rompicoglioni, si è magari sentita in colpa per avervi mollato.
> Lui pure ha esagerato l'interesse di lei perché ugualmente si è sentito cafone nei vostri confronti o mille altre possibilità di voler mostrare a voi un'interpretazione.
> ...


No Bruni..
In auto al rientro iniziarono a rimpallarsi la "responsabilità" di aver fatto quella sortita, litigando tra di loro.

In realtà interessava solo a lui.

E con noi non c'erano problemi, noi abbiamo fatto la nostra serata stando bene e senza problemi.

A lei fregava zero. E ti assicuro, dal suo atteggiamento prima della sera, si vedeva benissimo.

Anche se dichiarava che era interessata, ma lo faceva solo x far contento lui.

E lui cieco, si aggrappava a ciò che gli faceva comodo vedere e sentire


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Bruni..
> In auto al rientro iniziarono a rimpallarsi la "responsabilità" di aver fatto quella sortita, litigando tra di loro.
> 
> In realtà interessava solo a lui.
> ...


E poi?
Sono rimasti insieme?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi?
> Sono rimasti insieme?


Si, sono tutt'ora insieme


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per come ero, non mi sarei mai aspettato di agire così, forse l'età forse..............tante cose quando ci sei dentro..........
> 
> La perdonerò è una parola troppo grande in questo momento, perchè mi sento tradito da quella persona che quasi 25 anni fa ha giurato fedeltà a suo marito. In una coppia ci sono alti e bassi che si possono risolvere parlando parlando parlando e non agendo.................................



Ascolatami le persone cambiano. Tua moglie ti ha fatto una cosa " grossa" alle spalle e ora anche tu sai che lei non è quella che hai idealizzato ma una donna come tante. Tu sei cambiato e questa cosa ti ha cambiato ancora di più. Il vostro rapporto non sarà quello di prima , mai lo sarà e probabilmente da tempo non lo è più , solo che tu non o sapevi . Fatta la premessa ti dirò che io ci sono passato. Per "rinascere " me ne sono andato. Prima per anni , standomene in casa per vedere le mie figlie crescere, ma creandomi spazio e momenti solo miei. Ne avevo bisogno per me e non vedevo più la ns coppia come un NOI ma come un IO e LEI ......e l' IO viene sempre prima del LEI. Ho iniziato a vivere ad avere interessi e poi ho anche conosciuto u na donna di cui mi sono innamoratra, che le ragazze sono grandi , me ne sono andato anche fisicamente. Non ho " sputtanato" mia moglie con le figlie perchè a loro non aggiungeva nulla , anzi toglieva. Questo per dirti di darti una mossa , prenditi i tempi per elaborarre il dolore , ci ho messo oltre un anno e poi riprendi la tua vita in mano ma senza di lei. Lei sarà sempre il ricordo del tradimento del dolore delle menzogne...la vita è una sola cerca serenità prima dentro di te e poi abbandonati alla vita ad un nuovo amore senza rimpianti e senza perdere tempo a ricostruire quello che da molto non c' è più.


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ascolatami le persone cambiano. Tua moglie ti ha fatto una cosa " grossa" alle spalle e ora anche tu sai che lei non è quella che hai idealizzato ma una donna come tante. Tu sei cambiato e questa cosa ti ha cambiato ancora di più. Il vostro rapporto non sarà quello di prima , mai lo sarà e probabilmente da tempo non lo è più , solo che tu non o sapevi . Fatta la premessa ti dirò che io ci sono passato. Per "rinascere " me ne sono andato. Prima per anni , standomene in casa per vedere le mie figlie crescere, ma creandomi spazio e momenti solo miei. Ne avevo bisogno per me e non vedevo più la ns coppia come un NOI ma come un IO e LEI ......e l' IO viene sempre prima del LEI. Ho iniziato a vivere ad avere interessi e poi ho anche conosciuto u na donna di cui mi sono innamoratra, che le ragazze sono grandi , me ne sono andato anche fisicamente. Non ho " sputtanato" mia moglie con le figlie perchè a loro non aggiungeva nulla , anzi toglieva. Questo per dirti di darti una mossa , prenditi i tempi per elaborarre il dolore , ci ho messo oltre un anno e poi riprendi la tua vita in mano ma senza di lei. Lei sarà sempre il ricordo del tradimento del dolore delle menzogne...la vita è una sola cerca serenità prima dentro di te e poi abbandonati alla vita ad un nuovo amore senza rimpianti e senza perdere tempo a ricostruire quello che da molto non c' è più.


Quoto,confermo,l'accendiamo...


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ascolatami le persone cambiano. Tua moglie ti ha fatto una cosa " grossa" alle spalle e ora anche tu sai che lei non è quella che hai idealizzato ma una donna come tante. Tu sei cambiato e questa cosa ti ha cambiato ancora di più. Il vostro rapporto non sarà quello di prima , mai lo sarà e probabilmente da tempo non lo è più , solo che tu non o sapevi . Fatta la premessa ti dirò che io ci sono passato. Per "rinascere " me ne sono andato. Prima per anni , standomene in casa per vedere le mie figlie crescere, ma creandomi spazio e momenti solo miei. Ne avevo bisogno per me e non vedevo più la ns coppia come un NOI ma come un IO e LEI ......e l' IO viene sempre prima del LEI. Ho iniziato a vivere ad avere interessi e poi ho anche conosciuto u na donna di cui mi sono innamoratra, che le ragazze sono grandi , me ne sono andato anche fisicamente. Non ho " sputtanato" mia moglie con le figlie perchè a loro non aggiungeva nulla , anzi toglieva. Questo per dirti di darti una mossa , prenditi i tempi per elaborarre il dolore , ci ho messo oltre un anno e poi riprendi la tua vita in mano ma senza di lei. Lei sarà sempre il ricordo del tradimento del dolore delle menzogne...la vita è una sola cerca serenità prima dentro di te e poi abbandonati alla vita ad un nuovo amore senza rimpianti e senza perdere tempo a ricostruire quello che da molto non c' è più.


Ah,a proposito,una curiosità.
Ma sei riuscito a tenere le figlie all'oscuro o,anche per vie traverse,hanno poi saputo la verità?


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ascolatami le persone cambiano. Tua moglie ti ha fatto una cosa " grossa" alle spalle e ora anche tu sai che lei non è quella che hai idealizzato ma una donna come tante. Tu sei cambiato e questa cosa ti ha cambiato ancora di più. Il vostro rapporto non sarà quello di prima , mai lo sarà e probabilmente da tempo non lo è più , solo che tu non o sapevi . Fatta la premessa ti dirò che io ci sono passato. Per "rinascere " me ne sono andato. Prima per anni , standomene in casa per vedere le mie figlie crescere, ma creandomi spazio e momenti solo miei. Ne avevo bisogno per me e non vedevo più la ns coppia come un NOI ma come un IO e LEI ......e l' IO viene sempre prima del LEI. Ho iniziato a vivere ad avere interessi e poi ho anche conosciuto u na donna di cui mi sono innamoratra, che le ragazze sono grandi , me ne sono andato anche fisicamente. Non ho " sputtanato" mia moglie con le figlie perchè a loro non aggiungeva nulla , anzi toglieva. Questo per dirti di darti una mossa , prenditi i tempi per elaborarre il dolore , ci ho messo oltre un anno e poi riprendi la tua vita in mano ma senza di lei. Lei sarà sempre il ricordo del tradimento del dolore delle menzogne...la vita è una sola cerca serenità prima dentro di te e poi abbandonati alla vita ad un nuovo amore senza rimpianti e senza perdere tempo a ricostruire quello che da molto non c' è più.


Come sei riuscito a gestire i figli, la differenza è che ho la più piccola di 12 anni..................


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Come sei riuscito a gestire i figli, la differenza è che ho la più piccola di 12 anni..................


Se clicchi su Altravita in azzurro e poi discussioni iniziate potrai leggere la mia storia . Le mie figlie avevano 13 anni quando scoprii . Voglio dirti 2 cose : fare cose che ti interessano , fare sport a livello amatoriale o corso di fotografia o corso di teatro fare il sub ....qualcosa che ti faccia stare bene . Non devi andare a caccia di donne per vendicarti ma recuperare il tuo equilibrio . L altra e' che lei probabilmente ti parlerà di errore di sbaglio : un cazzo non entra in una figa per errore . Lo devono volere entrambi , specialmente per un anno .


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Hanno capito tutti e due, (ho voluto un incontro anche con il primo molto di chiesa) che con quello che ho in mano, posso far scoppiare...............................
> 
> All' inizio volevo un incontro a quattro anche con le relative mogli, ma ho pensato ai loro figli e ho rinunciato.


Sei sicuro che non lo faccia per tutelare lui ? Troncare o cercare di farlo


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> "Tua moglie aveva e probabilmente ha ancora bisogno di qualcosa che tu hai smesso di darle. Può essere il bisogno di sentirsi ancora bella, attraente, il bisogno di sentirsi ancora donna capace di conquistare l'uomo.
> 
> piccole cose che nella routine non si fanno più."
> 
> In questo mi vedo.............................................................


Se qualcosa non va se ne parla , se c è ancora interesse e amore . Non riesci a parlare con me ma riesci a portare avanti una tresca ! Ma di cosa stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Che si è creata questa vita parallela perchè si è sentita gratificata da queste persone e allo stesso tempo si sentiva come una serva a casa e un taxi per i nostri figli


Forse è ora di colpevolizzarti meno e di guardare la realtà . Vedi mio post precedente


----------



## Cuore infranto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Sei realista ed esponi la nuda e cruda realtà............. 
Hai mai cercato di perdonarla ?


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sei realista ed esponi la nuda e cruda realtà.............
> Hai mai cercato di perdonarla ?


Si perdonano errori ma avere una relazione extra non è un errore e' qualcosa che hai voluto che ti ha fatto stare bene e ti ha gratificato . È una scelta che esclude l altro ma non c è nulla da perdonare non è una bambina che ha mangiato la Nutella di nascosto . L ha voluto e l ha fatto : scelta consapevole di adulto . Io la rispetto come donna e far passare tutto come un errore vorrebbe dire che ho passato decenni con una bambina immatura .


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

I discorsi con L uomo anziano avrebbero dovuto darle gli strumenti per parlarti per dirti cosa le mancava e che cercava altrove perché spariti dal vs matrimonio . Sarebbe stata dura ma sarebbe stata da parte sua una grande prova d amore verso di te . Altro che prepararle il campo allo stalloncino allenatore . Comunque ognuno deve trovare le risposte dentro di se : io ho fatto le mie scelte e tu farai le tue senza farti condizionare . Ma devi sgombrare tutte le mezze verità e le cose dette a metà per non fare male . Per questo bisogna chiamare le cose con il proprio nome .


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...in quello c'è il difficile per te...che ad essere in gioco non è tanto il tradimento quanto l'immagine di femmina e donna che avevi negli occhi di tua moglie...e l'immagine di te, maschio e uomo che veniva rispecchiata dai suoi occhi...che adesso sai non sono esattamente quelli che tu pensavi fossero...e le domande sono tante a quel punto...e toccano anche l'immagine di te dentro di te...
> 
> per questo parlavo di presente...qui e ora...
> 
> ...


Il motivo per cui non c è nulla da perdonare è scritto sopra . Avevi una idealizzazione di lei, ora lei si è mostrata per quello che è o che almeno è stata . Devi solo capire se questa donna reale e attuale ti va bene o no . Se ti va bene metti da parte perdono o cose del genere e cerca di ricominciare , altrimenti fattene una ragione : la vita reale e' questa .


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se la mancanza di emozioni viene accettata come motivazione, non se ne esce più. Una volta riconciliati che si fa? Si fa nei bagni o in seggiovia per trovare emozioni?


Quoto al 100% . Restiamo adolescenti a vita non impegnamoci con nessuno e cerchiamo sempre nuove e gratificanti emozioni .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, sono tutt'ora insieme


Quindi l'incastro c'era. Tu hai visto solo un momento in cui trovavano altri incastri


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Quoto al 100% . Restiamo adolescenti a vita non impegnamoci con nessuno e cerchiamo sempre nuove e gratificanti emozioni .


Certo che sentirti adesso,non sembra tu l'abbia superata un granché.Credevo che tu,una volta innamorato della tua compagna attuale,avessi in qualche modo elaborato il vecchio tradimento della tua ex moglie,ma sento ancora parecchio risentimento...


----------



## Altravita (30 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che sentirti adesso,non sembra tu l'abbia superata un granché.Credevo che tu,una volta innamorato della tua compagna attuale,avessi in qualche modo elaborato il vecchio tradimento della tua ex moglie,ma sento ancora parecchio risentimento...


Ti sbagli , di lei non m importa molto . Certo che il male che ho sentito , la diffidenza che ho avuto verso le donne quando leggo certe storie mi tornano in mente . Le mie parole sono uno stimolo per esaminare senza fronzoli e senza ipocrisie . Anche perché leggo le solite scuse le solite accuse al tradito ....le solite cose .


----------



## trilobita (30 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ti sbagli , di lei non m importa molto . Certo che il male che ho sentito , la diffidenza che ho avuto verso le donne quando leggo certe storie mi tornano in mente . Le mie parole sono uno stimolo per esaminare senza fronzoli e senza ipocrisie . Anche perché leggo le solite scuse le solite accuse al tradito ....le solite cose .


Si,credo di capirti,certi discorsi ti riportano indietro,in un periodo di panico sentimentale,anche se ora è superato.A volte capita anche a me.Addirittura,basta qualche vecchia trasmissione di quel periodo riproposta ora a farmi precipitare in quel malstare,come non fossero passati 20 anni.
Guarda,credo che non riuscirai mai a far ammettere ad un traditore che mentre faceva e,magari reiterava pure,la sua misera porcata,ne fosse cosciente.Sapeva quel che faceva,ma,causa colpe e nefandezze varie ed eventuali del tradito,non era una megamerdata,ma un momento di estro creativo.
Ti ripeto,farglielo ammettere non è difficile,è inutile....


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,credo di capirti,certi discorsi ti riportano indietro,in un periodo di panico sentimentale,anche se ora è superato.A volte capita anche a me.Addirittura,basta qualche vecchia trasmissione di quel periodo riproposta ora a farmi precipitare in quel malstare,*come non fossero passati 20 anni.*
> Guarda,credo che non riuscirai mai a far ammettere ad un traditore che mentre faceva e,magari reiterava pure,la sua misera porcata,ne fosse cosciente.Sapeva quel che faceva,ma,causa colpe e nefandezze varie ed eventuali del tradito,non era una megamerdata,ma un momento di estro creativo.
> Ti ripeto,farglielo ammettere non è difficile,è inutile....


Perdonami ma tu dopo 20 anni stai ancora qui a pensarci?
Non capisco.


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che sentirti adesso,non sembra tu l'abbia superata un granché.Credevo che tu,una volta innamorato della tua compagna attuale,avessi in qualche modo elaborato il vecchio tradimento della tua ex moglie,ma sento ancora parecchio risentimento...


Poi con la decisione mia di confessarle di volermene andare e poi andarmene e vedere la sua reazione mi riporta al passato .Sono cose che mi riportano indietro di anni a parti invertite :anche la percezione della coppia per me allora andava tutto bene per lei andava tutto bene adesso . Però per la prima volta da anni ora mi sento felice leggero ho gli occhi che ridono . A parte quando leggo sul forum verte storie


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perdonami ma tu dopo 20 anni stai ancora qui a pensarci?
> Non capisco.


No,per fortuna non è così.
Di questo parlava abbastanza dettagliatamente Hubbard su Scientology,per introdurre all'ipnosi.In sostanza portava l'esempio del trauma infantile.
Se da piccolo ti succede qualcosa di traumatizzante,un lutto in famiglia,una grave malattia,un periodo di litigi pesanti tra i tuoi,nel momento peggiore dovessi sentire un brano musicale,un odore,veder passare un furgone rosso di un elettricista,poi ogni volta che dovessi risentire il brano,oppure l'odore o veder passare un furgoncino rosso,ti senti dentro esattamente come nel momento peggiore vissuto in passato.
Questo non vuol dire che ci arrivi perché non hai smesso di pensarci,ma per questo motivo,di cui non ricordo la definizione,ma risolvibile con sedute di ipnosi,almeno mi sembra.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Dicembre 2016)

Una storia lunga un anno è una "relazione serie" non uno sbaglio, anche perché penso che la relazione veniva vissuta anche al di fuori del "campo d gioco".
La mia perplessità è che dopo la scoperta sia subito finita (non buono).
adesso sta a te capire dove vuoi che ti porterà la tua vita, ma sicuramente vivere con "l'incubo" che ogni volta che porta tua figlia in palestra incontra lui non sarà facile da superare.


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,per fortuna non è così.
> Di questo parlava abbastanza dettagliatamente Hubbard su Scientology,per introdurre all'ipnosi.In sostanza portava l'esempio del trauma infantile.
> Se da piccolo ti succede qualcosa di traumatizzante,un lutto in famiglia,una grave malattia,un periodo di litigi pesanti tra i tuoi,nel momento peggiore dovessi sentire un brano musicale,un odore,veder passare un furgone rosso di un elettricista,poi ogni volta che dovessi risentire il brano,oppure l'odore o veder passare un furgoncino rosso,ti senti dentro esattamente come nel momento peggiore vissuto in passato.
> Questo non vuol dire che ci arrivi perché non hai smesso di pensarci,ma per questo motivo,di cui non ricordo la definizione,ma risolvibile con sedute di ipnosi,almeno mi sembra.


Ok,capisco

Io onestamente nel tradimento ci vedo una rinascita, non una morte.
Se è successo evidentemente quella persona non era l'anima gemella o almeno non lo era più, così adesso posso cercare la mia anima gemella, ammesso che esista.
Ti racconto di un ragazzo che conosco.
Si era sposato giovanissimo con la ragazza con cui era stato fidanzato da quando era a scuola elementare. Dopo una decina di anni di matrimonio, avevano una figlia, lei si innamora di un altro, con cui vive ancora adesso e da cui ha avuto altri due figli.
Lui all'inizio era distrutto, dopo un pò di tempo  ha trovato una ragazza splendida con cui adesso è sposato e ha un figlio. Adesso, lui ringrazia la ex moglie per il tradimento, perché altrimenti non avrebbe conosciuto la nuova compagna che adora.

Che dire? Si chiude una porta e si apre un portone, io ci credo


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,capisco
> 
> Io onestamente nel tradimento ci vedo una rinascita, non una morte.
> Se è successo evidentemente quella persona non era l'anima gemella o almeno non lo era più, così adesso posso cercare la mia anima gemella, ammesso che esista.
> ...


Assomiglia un po' alla mia storia


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Assomiglia un po' alla mia storia


Sono felice per te, allora.
Credevo che la tua rabbia non ti avesse permesso di andare avanti, ma a quanto pare la vita ti ha sorriso ancora


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono felice per te, allora.
> Credevo che la tua rabbia non ti avesse permesso di andare avanti, ma a quanto pare la vita ti ha sorriso ancora


È così.Le differenze sono che non avevo figli con la mia ex e che dopo l'ultima volta che l'ho vista,di fronte al giudice per la conferma della separazione del divorzio non ho più voluto vederla,sono passati 17 anni,lei l'anno scorso mi ha fatto sapere,tramite una mia cara amica,che avrebbe avuto piacere di rivedermi.Ho declinato gentilmente l'invito...solitamente esco solo con persone di cui ho un minimo di stima e rispetto....non è il suo caso


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Le stesse parole che dice mio marito. Ci credo a questo tuo modo di essere, anche lui è così, peccato però che è noioso


Trovatene un altro........ E vai


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trovatene un altro........ E vai


Non serve, vorrei soltanto che si rendesse più interessante.
In ogni caso penso che i annoierei con chiunque altro a lungo andare


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non si tratta di desiderare carnalmente una persona, secondo me.
> Anche a me mio marito continua a piacermi fisicamente e mi piace anche farci sesso, ma non c'è più passione.
> Io per passione intendo ardore, emozione, voglia di sperimentare, di scoprirsi, avere il fuoco dentro...forse dimentico qualcosa ma spero di aver dato l'idea


Cambio manico si risolve


----------



## spleen (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,capisco
> 
> Io onestamente nel tradimento ci vedo una rinascita, non una morte.
> Se è successo evidentemente quella persona non era l'anima gemella o almeno non lo era più, così adesso posso cercare la mia anima gemella, ammesso che esista.
> ...


Una cosa non capisco.
Tu cosa aspetti ad aprire il tuo portone, visto che cambiare è così bello?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una cosa non capisco.
> Tu cosa aspetti ad aprire il tuo portone, visto che cambiare è così bello?


Appunto con un manico nuovo: si cambia moltooooo la prospettiva


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una cosa non capisco.
> Tu cosa aspetti ad aprire il tuo portone, visto che cambiare è così bello?


Io parlo di ciò che sento da altri, se qualcuno lo ha detto, sarà vero.
Parlavamo di un tradito che può ricominciare a vivere senza troppi problemi, io non sono tradita e non c'è nessuno a casa che mi mette in crisi con il suo agito


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non serve, vorrei soltanto che si rendesse più interessante.
> In ogni caso penso che i annoierei con chiunque altro a lungo andare


Non dico sul lungo periodo, sul breve serve......


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto con un manico nuovo: si cambia moltooooo la prospettiva


Se e quando cercherò un manico nuovo, lo farò perché quello vecchio non lo vedo da anni


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non dico sul lungo periodo, sul breve serve......


Sì e mi metto a cambiare uomo ogni due anni, cioè ogni volta che finisce l'innamoramento ..ma va


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì e mi metto a cambiare uomo ogni due anni, cioè ogni volta che finisce l'innamoramento ..ma va


Potrebbe anche essere che, dopo il giro di giostra,  la prospettiva del vecchio manico cambi.


----------



## Piperita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che, dopo il giro di giostra,  la prospettiva del vecchio manico cambi.


Ma guarda che io questi problemi non li ho, non intenzione di cambiare nulla...


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Dicembre 2016)

*Amen*



Piperita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io questi problemi non li ho, non intenzione di cambiare nulla...


 ...


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,per fortuna non è così.
> Di questo parlava abbastanza dettagliatamente Hubbard su Scientology,per introdurre all'ipnosi.In sostanza portava l'esempio del trauma infantile.
> Se da piccolo ti succede qualcosa di traumatizzante,un lutto in famiglia,una grave malattia,un periodo di litigi pesanti tra i tuoi,nel momento peggiore dovessi sentire un brano musicale,un odore,veder passare un furgone rosso di un elettricista,poi ogni volta che dovessi risentire il brano,oppure l'odore o veder passare un furgoncino rosso,ti senti dentro esattamente come nel momento peggiore vissuto in passato.
> Questo non vuol dire che ci arrivi perché non hai smesso di pensarci,ma per questo motivo,di cui non ricordo la definizione,ma risolvibile con sedute di ipnosi,almeno mi sembra.


Non è generale, e non vale per tutti. E Hubbard...lasciam perdere chi entra nelle fragilità per usarle a suo comodo...

Io sono stata violentata a 19 anni. 

Nessuna ipnosi. 

Le cose si affrontano. Passo a passo. Soffrendo. E più che altro accettando il dolore. REndendosi presenti al dolore che nel momento in cui avviene è talmente imprevisto e intollerabile che la prima reazione di difesa (sana) è spostarsi. Per non sentire. 
Affrontare significa entrare consapevolmente nel dolore. Con l'obiettivo chiaro e dichiarato a se stessi di prenderlo e renderlo Proprio. 

La questione si fa complessa quando la difesa che la mente attua è la rimozione. 
I flash back, che sono le ricadute di cui parli tu, sono meccanismi salvifici. Sono richiami al momento e devono essere vissuti...attraversarli significa vivere attivamente ciò che è stato vissuto passivamente. 

E rendersene protagonista. 

A dirla tutta, adesso, a distanza di 20 anni giusti giusti, l'essere stata violentata è una esperienza che mi compone. Che mi fa essere quella che sono. 
E per certi versi, sono grata di averla vissuta. 
Non fraintendermi, non è una cosa che desidererei rivivere o che auguro di vivere perchè è una esperienza formativa. 

Ma ripulita dello sfregio, della rabbia per me è stata formativa. 

E lo è anche adesso. Ripercorrerla è un qualcosa che mi fa bene. 
Che mi da prospettive che non avrei senza quell'esperienza. 
E non è che non ha lasciato segni. Ne ha lasciati. 

Ma sono le mie cicatrici. E le porto con estrema fierezza. Io so di essere anche la violenza che ho subito. 
E non vale solo per me. 
Nel mio percorso ho conosciuto parecchie donne che hanno subito violenza, e quelle che se la portano addosso come una parte fondante anche il loro essere femmine, sono quelle che non hanno flash back improvvisi e "sconosciuti"...e quando il flash back arriva, che arriva, non è dolore che risale, ma una parte che può essere giocata...in molteplici modi. 

Quando il flash back risale, e risale riproponendo lo stesso dolore, è un richiamo. Al fatto che quel dolore non è stato vissuto. Non è stato elaborato e masticato. Significa semplicemente che si è rimasti fermi a quel tempo con alcune parti di sè. 

E se capita, io consiglio di affrontare. Perchè un discorso è accompagnarsi coi propri Dolori, altro discorso è esserne schiavi e lasciarsene condizionare, più o meno consapevolmente, nella quotidianità. E se il dolore risale quasi come allora...condiziona. Se non condizionasse, sarebbe semplicemente un ricordo. Brutto magari. Ma ricordo. Passato.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando il flash back risale, e risale riproponendo lo stesso dolore, è un richiamo. Al fatto che quel dolore non è stato vissuto. Non è stato elaborato e masticato. Significa semplicemente che si è rimasti fermi a quel tempo con alcune parti di sè.


Quoto....
.... Solo per dar la più ampia possibile messa a fuoco di questo concetto......


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Poi con la decisione mia di confessarle di volermene andare e poi andarmene e vedere la sua reazione mi riporta al passato .Sono cose che mi riportano indietro di anni a parti invertite :anche la percezione della coppia per me allora andava tutto bene per lei andava tutto bene adesso . Però per la prima volta da anni ora mi sento felice leggero ho gli occhi che ridono . A parte quando leggo sul forum verte storie


Perdonami,ma da quanto detto da lei non andava bene neanche adesso.
Ha rinunciato all'altro perché ha scelto la famiglia,ma ha sempre continuato ad amare,pensare,desiderare l'altro.Per lei continuare con te è stato un sacrificio,ogni volta ha rivisto l'altro ha avuto un tuffo al cuore.....insomma,quando vengono scoperte e dicono di essere state folgorate sulla via damascata,sono molto attendibili....


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma da quanto detto da lei non andava bene neanche adesso.
> Ha rinunciato all'altro perché ha scelto la famiglia,ma ha sempre continuato ad amare,pensare,desiderare l'altro.Per lei continuare con te è stato un sacrificio,ogni volta ha rivisto l'altro ha avuto un tuffo al cuore.....insomma,quando vengono scoperte e dicono di essere state folgorate sulla via damascata,sono molto attendibili....


Non era vero , lo disse in un momento di disperazione e sconforto per farmi male . Lei pensava che tutto andasse bene , che avessimo recuperato . Io scoprii a relazione terminata , lo aveva lasciato di già .


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una storia lunga un anno è una "relazione serie" non uno sbaglio, anche perché penso che la relazione veniva vissuta anche al di fuori del "campo d gioco".
> La mia perplessità è che dopo la scoperta sia subito finita (non buono).
> adesso sta a te capire dove vuoi che ti porterà la tua vita, ma sicuramente vivere con "l'incubo" che ogni volta che porta tua figlia in palestra incontra lui non sarà facile da superare.


Per il momento ho fatto la scelta di Altravita per il bene della più piccola, anche se c'è una differenza tra la sua storia e la mia cioè l'eta, mi ritroverei a 56/57 anni con la piccola maggiorenne e non so se ci sia ancora la voglia di ricominciare.............................. Ho ripreso a fare sport che avevo accantonato dopo quello che è successo e questo mi aiuta a scaricare. L'allenatore proprio ieri ha lasciato l'incarico per un non si sa quale motivo..............
Altra cosa che ho notato e un po mi spaventa è che vedo la donna/e con altro occhio e non vorrei fosse il presagio di una vendetta................


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Non era vero , lo disse in un momento di disperazione e sconforto per farmi male . Lei pensava che tutto andasse bene , che avessimo recuperato . Io scoprii a relazione terminata , lo aveva lasciato di già .


Scusami,hai ragione,avevo letto a suo tempo anche questo,ma la sim del mio cervello ormai è da buttare


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per il momento ho fatto la scelta di Altravita per il bene della più piccola, anche se c'è una differenza tra la sua storia e la mia cioè l'eta, mi ritroverei a 56/57 anni con la piccola maggiorenne e non so se ci sia ancora la voglia di ricominciare.............................. Ho ripreso a fare sport che avevo accantonato dopo quello che è successo e questo mi aiuta a scaricare. L'allenatore proprio ieri ha lasciato l'incarico per un non si sa quale motivo..............
> Altra cosa che ho notato e un po mi spaventa è che vedo la donna/e con altro occhio e non vorrei fosse il presagio di una vendetta................


Evita!Sfogati con qualche amico,grida al mondo che tutte le donne sono i peggiori rettili sulla terra,se serve,ma non vendicarti.Se decidi di scendere dal piedistallo,sommergila di merda,vomita l'acido che hai dentro,ma sempre in un faccia a faccia con lei.Le altre donne lasciale perdere,per ora.
Risolvi in casa,prima.Sei un padre,devi comunque dare sempre l'esempio.Se ti vendichi rendendo pan per focaccia,avrai la sua stessa dignità,cioè,pari a zero.


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è generale, e non vale per tutti. E Hubbard...lasciam perdere chi entra nelle fragilità per usarle a suo comodo...
> 
> Io sono stata violentata a 19 anni.
> 
> ...


Sono consapevole del mio problema,è esattamente come descrivi tu,quindi non posso fare altro che quotarti,per quanto riguarda Hubbard,lessi il suo libro appena  uscito tanti anni fa,ma non mi rimase nulla di utile in quello che lessi,tranne appunto le possibilità dell'ipnosi.per almeno 15 anni non ho avuto flashback.Mi è successo guardando un film,Amore malato,con R.Gere di sprofondare nell'angoscia di quel periodo.Ne ho parlato con una mia ex intima,psicologa,e mi ha confermato che ho sbagliato a negarmi il confronto con la mia ex consorte,magari duro ma esaustivo dei miei malesseri.boh


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono consapevole del mio problema,è esattamente come descrivi tu,quindi non posso fare altro che quotarti,per quanto riguarda Hubbard,lessi il suo libro appena  uscito tanti anni fa,ma non mi rimase nulla di utile in quello che lessi,tranne appunto le possibilità dell'ipnosi.per almeno 15 anni non ho avuto flashback.Mi è successo guardando un film,Amore malato,con R.Gere di sprofondare nell'angoscia di quel periodo.Ne ho parlato con una mia ex intima,psicologa,e mi ha confermato che *ho sbagliato* a negarmi il confronto con la mia ex consorte,magari duro ma esaustivo dei miei malesseri.boh


Intanto...bello che tu lo definisca problema...se è un problema, significa che può essere risolto. Basta trovare i dati e le associazioni 

Ti salgono ancora, i flash back intendo? 

(anche se leggendoti...vedo il tuo dolore che ancora scotta fra le righe, se devo essere sincera...)

Edit: non hai sbagliato. Semplicemente hai fatto quel che potevi. A posteriori è facile. Da fuori è facile. Dentro è diverso. Si fa quel che si può...e anche se a posteriori si rivela sbagliato, lo è a posteriori e non durante. 
Ed è un giudizio di sè. Che non serve a niente se non a mantenersi ulteriormente legati alla situazione passata. 

Sai che io ho pianto per la prima volta dopo circa dieci anni?
E ho pianto per davvero, dopo 18 anni. 

Ho sbagliato? Ho fatto giusto? Non conta un cazzo. 
HO fatto il meglio che potevo con quel che ero e quel che sono. 
Posso migliorare. Ovvio. Riconoscere l'errore. 
E usarlo per me. Per farne di nuovi. 

Ma non ho sbagliato. Ho solo fatto quello che ero capace di fare. 
Se fossi stata capace di far meglio...l'avrei fatto. 
Non potevo. Tutto qui. Non ero ancora capace. 

Non mi piace quel "hai sbagliato"...è inutile...contiene implicitamente un giudizio di valore e finisce per depotenziare l'apprendimento dal fatto in sè...che sporca lo sguardo, con una richiesta implicita di una prestazione che, deludendo, non è stata data. 

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono consapevole del mio problema,è esattamente come descrivi tu,quindi non posso fare altro che quotarti,per quanto riguarda Hubbard,lessi il suo libro appena  uscito tanti anni fa,ma non mi rimase nulla di utile in quello che lessi,tranne appunto le possibilità dell'ipnosi.per almeno 15 anni non ho avuto flashback.Mi è successo guardando un film,Amore malato,con R.Gere di sprofondare nell'angoscia di quel periodo.Ne ho parlato con una mia ex intima,psicologa,e mi ha confermato che ho sbagliato a negarmi il confronto con la mia ex consorte,magari duro ma esaustivo dei miei malesseri.boh


Sai perché voleva vederti ? Sai cosa o immagini cosa potesse dirti ? Magari era per chiederti scusa . Ad ogni modo lei è il trapassato remoto


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per il momento ho fatto la scelta di Altravita per il bene della più piccola, anche se c'è una differenza tra la sua storia e la mia cioè l'eta, mi ritroverei a 56/57 anni con la piccola maggiorenne e non so se ci sia ancora la voglia di ricominciare.............................. Ho ripreso a fare sport che avevo accantonato dopo quello che è successo e questo mi aiuta a scaricare. L'allenatore proprio ieri ha lasciato l'incarico per un non si sa quale motivo..............
> Altra cosa che ho notato e un po mi spaventa è che vedo la donna/e con altro occhio e non vorrei fosse il presagio di una vendetta................


L importante e' che trovi il tuo equilibrio . Quando , ancora in casa , iniziai a far pace con me stesso e prima di conoscere la mia donna qualche avventuretta la ebbi . Erano avventure per star bene io non contro di lei o contro le donne .


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> L importante e' che trovi il tuo equilibrio
> Quando , ancora in casa , iniziai a far pace con me stesso e prima di conoscere la mia donna qualche avventuretta la ebbi . Erano avventure per star bene io non contro di lei o contro le donne .


Scusami se scendo in particolari, ma come hai vissuto questi anni con lei, separati in casa, letti diversi, sesso ecc.... Ne senso che da fuori sembrava tutto come prima o.............................
Dimenticavo una cosa successa, in una discussione animata la figlia più vecchia, 21 anni, ha sentito tutto.................


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Scusami se scendo in particolari, ma come hai vissuto questi anni con lei, separati in casa, letti diversi, sesso ecc.... Ne senso che da fuori sembrava tutto come prima o.............................
> Dimenticavo una cosa successa, in una discussione animata la figlia più vecchia, 21 anni, ha sentito tutto.................


Vissuto una vita normale : vacanze , cene , sesso . Una normalità apparente perché per me la coppia era morta . Cinicamente ho preso il meglio : visto le figlie crescere , sesso , compagnia . Poi fuori avevo una vita solo mia . Con discrezione però : da amante . Per questo lei si era illusa che tutto fosse a posto . La figlia di 21 anni e' una donna oramai , meglio se non avesse sentito , tu però non fare L errore di cercare di usare questo suo sapere contro la mamma . Sii uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Vissuto una vita normale : vacanze , cene , sesso . Una normalità apparente perché per me la coppia era morta . Cinicamente ho preso il meglio : visto le figlie crescere , sesso , compagnia . Poi fuori avevo una vita solo mia . Con discrezione però : da amante . Per questo lei si era illusa che tutto fosse a posto . La figlia di 21 anni e' una donna oramai , meglio se non avesse sentito , tu però non fare L errore di cercare di usare questo suo sapere contro la mamma . Sii uomo.


Lo sai che hai tradito più atrocemente e crudelmente tu?


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Scusami se scendo in particolari, ma come hai vissuto questi anni con lei, separati in casa, letti diversi, sesso ecc.... Ne senso che da fuori sembrava tutto come prima o.............................
> Dimenticavo una cosa successa, in una discussione animata la figlia più vecchia, 21 anni, ha sentito tutto.................


Non doveva succedere...
Comunque a 21 anni,forse,non si destabilizzera' troppo.
A te come sembra l'abbia presa?


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai tradito più atrocemente e crudelmente tu?


Sai che se avessi avuto L affidamento delle figlie me ne sarei andato il giorno stesso ? Ma la mamma ha più diritti del papà ! Sai che magone vederla spogliare per venire a letto e io nella mia mente la vedevo con lui ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non doveva succedere...
> Comunque a 21 anni,forse,non si destabilizzera' troppo.
> A te come sembra l'abbia presa?


Bene, è più grande e matura della sua età e ci ha detto chiaramente che dobbiamo pensare alla bambina più piccola e al fratello e che nel limite del possibile cercherà di darci una mano..................... poi...........è scoppiata a piangere assieme alla mamma..........


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non doveva succedere...
> Comunque a 21 anni,forse,non si destabilizzera' troppo.
> A te come sembra l'abbia presa?[/


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Bene, è più grande e matura della sua età e ci ha detto chiaramente che dobbiamo pensare alla bambina più piccola e al fratello e che nel limite del possibile cercherà di darci una mano..................... poi...........è scoppiata a piangere assieme alla mamma..........


Le lacrime delle donne sono diverse da quelle di un uomo


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Vissuto una vita normale : vacanze , cene , sesso . Una normalità apparente perché per me la coppia era morta . Cinicamente ho preso il meglio : visto le figlie crescere , sesso , compagnia . Poi fuori avevo una vita solo mia . Con discrezione però : da amante . Per questo lei si era illusa che tutto fosse a posto . La figlia di 21 anni e' una donna oramai , meglio se non avesse sentito , tu però non fare L errore di cercare di usare questo suo sapere contro la mamma . Sii uomo.


Perplesso in altro post scriveva: ci si separa quando anche l'odore dell'altro/a ci è insopportabile.

il profumo della pelle di tua moglie ti piace ancora?

Cosa mi puoi rispondere


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Bene, è più grande e matura della sua età e ci ha detto chiaramente che dobbiamo pensare alla bambina più piccola e al fratello e che nel limite del possibile cercherà di darci una mano..................... poi...........è scoppiata a piangere assieme alla mamma..........


Ma,a grandi linee,su cosa verteva la discussione se è uscito fuori il discorso sul coach di Volley?


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,a grandi linee,su cosa verteva la discussione se è uscito fuori il discorso sul coach di Volley?


Sì è uscito il nome, praticamente i loro incontri era basati su brevi tempi, 30 minuti max al parcheggio di un centro commerciale e in uno di questi aveva lasciato a casa la figlia con 39 di febbre e con tono ................. ho detto che se non è era più interessata a me .............. almeno per la figlia........... e lei ha ascoltato tutto.


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sì è uscito il nome, praticamente i loro incontri era basati su brevi tempi, 30 minuti max al parcheggio di un centro commerciale e in uno di questi aveva lasciato a casa la figlia con 39 di febbre e con tono ................. ho detto che se non è era più interessata a me .............. almeno per la figlia........... e lei ha ascoltato tutto.


Cioè,se ho ben capito,stavi discutendo del suo comportamento prima di un mese fa,quando ti ha detto di aver troncato con l'altro,e in quel periodo ha lasciato a casa la piccola con la febbre per incontrarsi con lui.Quindi sei ancora nella fase in cui contesti e metti in dubbio i suoi comportamenti e intenzioni di oggi?
Siete praticamente nella fase acuta dello scontro,allora...


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cioè,se ho ben capito,stavi discutendo del suo comportamento prima di un mese fa,quando ti ha detto di aver troncato con l'altro,e in quel periodo ha lasciato a casa la piccola con la febbre per incontrarsi con lui.Quindi sei ancora nella fase in cui contesti e metti in dubbio i suoi comportamenti e intenzioni di oggi?
> Siete praticamente nella fase acuta dello scontro,allora...


Sicuramente ho fatto casino e cerco di spiegare meglio:
praticamente il 2 di questo mese ho avuto la certezza del tradimento, recuperando i messaggi cancellati di whatsapp e in uno di questi nel mese di Luglio lasciava la figlia a casa con 39 di febbre per trovarsi con il tipo. In questo mese non si sono più visti e sentiti. Ad oggi lei dice di essere un'altra persona e questo si nota in tanti piccoli particolari con i figli e con me.................................... troppo facile adesso....................dico io


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Le lacrime delle donne sono diverse da quelle di un uomo


...cosa hanno di diverso?


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai tradito più atrocemente e crudelmente tu?


E sinceramente mi sembra una vendetta premeditata, cosa che mi hai consigliato di non fare......................


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sicuramente ho fatto casino e cerco di spiegare meglio:
> praticamente il 2 di questo mese ho avuto la certezza del tradimento, recuperando i messaggi cancellati di whatsapp e in uno di questi nel mese di Luglio lasciava la figlia a casa con 39 di febbre per trovarsi con il tipo. In questo mese non si sono più visti e sentiti. Ad oggi lei dice di essere un'altra persona e questo si nota in tanti piccoli particolari con i figli e con me.................................... troppo facile adesso....................dico io


No,Cuore,ti eri spiegato bene,solo non capivo la discussione ora per un mess scoperto un mese fa..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Sai che se avessi avuto L affidamento delle figlie me ne sarei andato il giorno stesso ? Ma la mamma ha più diritti del papà ! Sai che magone vederla spogliare per venire a letto e io nella mia mente la vedevo con lui ?


Perché invece tu dopo che facevi?

Non so perché continuano a piacermi gli uomini. Li prenderei a mazzate!


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> E sinceramente mi sembra una vendetta premeditata, cosa che mi hai consigliato di non fare......................


Ti sbagli volevo solo essere un padre per le mie figlie non volevo essere un padre a metà . Comunque non ho iniziato tresche per vendetta ma perché la coppia non la sentivo più . Dal tradimento scoperto alla mia libera uscita sono passati anni .


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...cosa hanno di diverso?


:sbatti: le donne piangono per niente. Loro soffrono davvero:sbatti:


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché invece tu dopo che facevi?
> 
> Non so perché continuano a piacermi gli uomini. Li prenderei a mazzate!


Ma di cosa parli ? È stato il suo tradimento a spingermi fuori casa .


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parli ? È stato il suo tradimento a spingermi fuori casa .


Dopo non hai avuto una tua vita sentimentale e sessuale fuori e poi ti infilavi nel letto anche tu?


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...cosa hanno di diverso?


Se un uomo vede piangere una donna si immedesima e se un uomo piange e perché ha raggiunto un limite altissimo a livello emozionale . Le donne piangono per molto meno , un uomo magari tira un pugno contro il muro . Poi il dolore è dolore per tutti.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

X Altravita, mi risponderesti al post 289, grazie


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sicuramente ho fatto casino e cerco di spiegare meglio:
> praticamente il 2 di questo mese ho avuto la certezza del tradimento, recuperando i messaggi cancellati di whatsapp e in uno di questi nel mese di Luglio lasciava la figlia a casa con 39 di febbre per trovarsi con il tipo. In questo mese non si sono più visti e sentiti. Ad oggi lei dice di essere un'altra persona e questo si nota in tanti piccoli particolari con i figli e con me.................................... troppo facile adesso....................dico io


No non è troppo facile . Ascoltati e ascoltala , datti tempo non fare nulla di affrettato . Io capii dopo anni che era definitivamente finito tutto è solo allora guardai altre donne .


----------



## perplesso (31 Dicembre 2016)

*nota di servizio*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> X Altravita, mi risponderesti al post 289, grazie


 [MENTION=7000]Cuore infranto[/MENTION]  se vuoi richiamare l'attenzione di qualcuno, basta che lo tagghi come ho fatto adesso io con te.


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Perplesso in altro post scriveva: ci si separa quando anche l'odore dell'altro/a ci è insopportabile.
> 
> il profumo della pelle di tua moglie ti piace ancora?
> 
> Cosa mi puoi rispondere


Indirettamente ti ho già risposto . Per te è troppo presto io ho impiegato anni . Prendi tempo ascoltati e ascoltala , non quello che dice ma quello che ti trasmette .


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo non hai avuto una tua vita sentimentale e sessuale fuori e poi ti infilavi nel letto anche tu?


Dopo anni e non a cuor leggero ma dopo aver capito che era finito tutto . Poi mi sono anche innamorato . Comunque non saltavo da un letto all altro . Con 2 donne ho iniziato una amicizia ma solo con una ci sono andato a letto .Poi è arrivata lei è tutto è cambiato . Ho iniziato a vedere le donne in modo diverso , come prima del tradimento di mia moglie . Ho visto 2 occhi che mi cercavano la voglia di sentire la sua voce , ho ritrovato la gioia del sapere che lei era felice . Mi sono innamorato nuovamente . Mi spiace se tu pensi che avrei dovuto soprassedere e far finta che con mia moglie era meglio di prima , per me non lo era .


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Se un uomo vede piangere una donna si immedesima e se un uomo piange e perché ha raggiunto un limite altissimo a livello emozionale . Le donne piangono per molto meno , un uomo magari tira un pugno contro il muro . Poi il dolore è dolore per tutti.


Sai che io non ho pianto per una cosa come 31 anni?  E se in quei 31 anni ho pianto, era rabbia, e frustrazione. Con annessi pugni al muro, o agli sportelli...e giusto per non fare male, per non passare ad agiti fisici. 

E giuro che non sono un uomo!! Ho testimoni a mio sostegno  

Mi sembra più uno stereotipo quello delle lacrime, no? Io ero curiosa...perchè non sono molto brava a piangere, ed in effetti mi vedo circondata da persone che sono più capaci di me di farlo. Maschi e femmine però...

chiedevo perchè non ho mai visto grosse differenza, fra maschi e femmine...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Dopo anni


Ma quando l'hai fatto come ti sentivi?

Voglio dire che tu non gliene hai parlato, giusto?
Allora hai ugualmente tradito, ma da questo hai guadagnato un grammo di comprensione?


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando l'hai fatto come ti sentivi?
> 
> Voglio dire che tu non gliene hai parlato, giusto?
> Allora hai ugualmente tradito, ma da questo hai guadagnato un grammo di comprensione?


Se mi chiedi se desidero la sua felicità ti dico di sì . Spero , magari egoisticamente , che trovi qualcuno che la faccia stare bene . Lei non è più affar mio io sono uscito dalla sua vita.      No L ho fatto di nascosto è vero ed e' per questo che vorrei che lei fosse nuovamente felice .


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io non ho pianto per una cosa come 31 anni?  E se in quei 31 anni ho pianto, era rabbia, e frustrazione. Con annessi pugni al muro, o agli sportelli...e giusto per non fare male, per non passare ad agiti fisici.
> 
> E giuro che non sono un uomo!! Ho testimoni a mio sostegno
> 
> ...


Forse sei tu che sei fuori dagli schemi . Il dolore però è dolore per tutti , non fraintendermi


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Forse sei tu che sei fuori dagli schemi . Il dolore però è dolore per tutti , non fraintendermi


Del dolore avevo capito bene. E concordo. E per fortuna anche...che si perde di umanità, senza dolore 

Forse un po' fuori lo sono 

Però la questione delle lacrime è anche culturale...voglio dire, io sono una femmina, e ho reazioni a volte imputate ai maschi. Ma credo sia solo perchè me lo concedo...dubito che alle femmine non venga voglia di dare un pugno al muro, solo che hanno insegnato loro che non si fa, che non è femminile. 

Un po' come le ginocchia sbucciate che fanno maschiaccio...

Allo stesso modo penso che ai maschi venga da piangere, e anche spiagnucolare...ma non se lo concedano per rispondere ad immagini interne. 

Al netto del dolore...le espressioni del dolore sono codificate anche socialmente, e anche a questo livello ci sono dei dover essere di cui si rischia di finire schiavi...questo intendevo...


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Del dolore avevo capito bene. E concordo. E per fortuna anche...che si perde di umanità, senza dolore
> 
> Forse un po' fuori lo sono
> 
> ...


Penso anche io le stesse cose. Mi vado a preparare per Capodanno , ciao


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Dopo anni e non a cuor leggero ma dopo aver capito che era finito tutto . Poi mi sono anche innamorato . Comunque non saltavo da un letto all altro . Con 2 donne ho iniziato una amicizia ma solo con una ci sono andato a letto .Poi è arrivata lei è tutto è cambiato . Ho iniziato a vedere le donne in modo diverso , come prima del tradimento di mia moglie . Ho visto 2 occhi che mi cercavano la voglia di sentire la sua voce , ho ritrovato la gioia del sapere che lei era felice . Mi sono innamorato nuovamente . Mi spiace se tu pensi che avrei dovuto soprassedere e far finta che con mia moglie era meglio di prima , per me non lo era .





Altravita ha detto:


> Se mi chiedi se desidero la sua felicità ti dico di sì . Spero , magari egoisticamente , che trovi qualcuno che la faccia stare bene . Lei non è più affar mio io sono uscito dalla sua vita.      No L ho fatto di nascosto è vero ed e' per questo che vorrei che lei fosse nuovamente felice .


Non mi spiego o tu eviti di rispondere.
Sto dicendo che tu dopo sei stato molto egoista perché ti sei costruito la possibilità di un'altra vita a sua insaputa ed è questo un tradimento vero a freddo non per passione, ma pianificato. Inoltre tutto questo non ti è servito per comprendere umanamente come si era sentita lei, ma l'hai usato per potere dall'alto della tua ritrovata forza mollarla, ormai invecchiata, augurandole ora tutto il bene.
Per me non hai voluto capire.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Penso anche io le stesse cose. Mi vado a preparare per Capodanno , ciao


Passa una serata serena 

ciao a te!


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi spiego o tu eviti di rispondere.
> Sto dicendo che tu dopo sei stato molto egoista perché ti sei costruito la possibilità di un'altra vita a sua insaputa ed è questo un tradimento vero a freddo non per passione, ma pianificato. Inoltre tutto questo non ti è servito per comprendere umanamente come si era sentita lei, ma l'hai usato per potere dall'alto della tua ritrovata forza mollarla, ormai invecchiata, augurandole ora tutto il bene.
> Per me non hai voluto capire.


Quotone


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi spiego o tu eviti di rispondere.
> Sto dicendo che tu dopo sei stato molto egoista perché ti sei costruito la possibilità di un'altra vita a sua insaputa ed è questo un tradimento vero a freddo non per passione, ma pianificato. Inoltre tutto questo non ti è servito per comprendere umanamente come si era sentita lei, ma l'hai usato per potere dall'alto della tua ritrovata forza mollarla, ormai invecchiata, augurandole ora tutto il bene.
> Per me non hai voluto capire.


Provo a dire la mia.
Sposati,le lo tradisce in una luuuuuunga relazione,il tipo,ad un certo punto la rispedisce al mittente,lei torna,non dice nulla,quindi ha nascosto.
Scoperta a relazione finita,dice che l'ha mollato lei perché ha capito che ama lui e la sua famiglia.....
Dopo ciò,lui avrebbe dovuto andarsene,lasciare la casamia,vedere le figlie a spizzichi e bocconi,cioè,chi sbaglia,paga l'altro.....
Ha voluto restare,accontentarsi di un quieto vivere per poter veder crescere le figlie.
Non mi sembra lei si sia preoccupata di come si sentiva lui nel frattempo.
Lui non ha tradito,perché la coppia era morta per lui.
Non è stato sincero,ma lei?


----------



## mistral (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai tradito più atrocemente e crudelmente tu?


Quoto....agghiacciante.
Scusa se mi permetto ma da questo lato non sei una bella persona.
La tua attuale compagna gradisce il tuo essere uomo?
Io scapperei a gambe levate,l'aver sofferto non deve renderci persone prive quanto meno di pietà .

Altravita ,senza offesa e nulla contro di te,solo un mio sentire ma io da tradita che non ha lasciato,non potrei pensare di stare con mio marito un solo giorno per calcolo.Farei in primis un danno a me stessa e butterei tempo prezioso.
Essertene andato poi solo quando hai trovato la stampella ideale è ancora peggio perché se così non fosse stato saresti ancora a casa .......quindi in realtà nella tua vita non hai mai scelto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia.
> Sposati,le lo tradisce in una luuuuuunga relazione,il tipo,ad un certo punto la rispedisce al mittente,lei torna,non dice nulla,quindi ha nascosto.
> Scoperta a relazione finita,dice che l'ha mollato lei perché ha capito che ama lui e la sua famiglia.....
> Dopo ciò,lui avrebbe dovuto andarsene,lasciare la casamia,vedere le figlie a spizzichi e bocconi,cioè,chi sbaglia,paga l'altro.....
> ...


Non mi spiego. Io da tradita non difendo i traditi e le donne che tradiscono perché sono stata tradita ben con delle donne.
Quello di cui mi interessa parlare non è un processo in cui vedere se le colpe e responsabilità si bilanciano o no, mi interessa ragionare sui comportamenti, sentimenti e ragionamenti. Nessuno può tornare indietro e rifare la vita. Se si potesse proverei io per prima.
Quello che si può fare è imparare dagli errori propri e altrui.


----------



## mistral (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Provo a dire la mia.
> Sposati,le lo tradisce in una luuuuuunga relazione,il tipo,ad un certo punto la rispedisce al mittente,lei torna,non dice nulla,quindi ha nascosto.
> Scoperta a relazione finita,dice che l'ha mollato lei perché ha capito che ama lui e la sua famiglia.....
> Dopo ciò,lui avrebbe dovuto andarsene,lasciare la casamia,vedere le figlie a spizzichi e bocconi,cioè,chi sbaglia,paga l'altro.....
> ...


Lei lo ha tradito per passione o altro.Lui per calcolo,per anni.Ora che le figlie hanno lasciato il nido se ne va anche lui lasciando una donna  che immagino abbia messo impegno per farsi perdonare ,sola e non più ragazzina.
Cio che ha fatto ora lo poteva fare allora,cambia solo che ora cade sul morbido .
Mio marito sta facendo l'impossibile per fare andare le cose meglio che mai,non potrei immaginare di guardare i suoi sforzi pensando"tanto per me sei finito,prima o poi ,quando trovero una stampella confacente ti saluto"
É bestiale.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi spiego o tu eviti di rispondere.
> Sto dicendo che tu dopo sei stato molto egoista perché ti sei costruito la possibilità di un'altra vita a sua insaputa ed è questo un tradimento vero a freddo non per passione, ma pianificato. Inoltre tutto questo non ti è servito per comprendere umanamente come si era sentita lei, ma l'hai usato per potere dall'alto della tua ritrovata forza mollarla, ormai invecchiata, augurandole ora tutto il bene.
> Per me non hai voluto capire.





mistral ha detto:


> Lei lo ha tradito per passione o altro.Lui per calcolo,per anni.Ora che le figlie hanno lasciato il nido se ne va anche lui lasciando una donna  che immagino abbia messo impegno per farsi perdonare ,sola e non più ragazzina.
> Cio che ha fatto ora lo poteva fare allora,cambia solo che ora cade sul morbido .
> Mio marito sta facendo l'impossibile per fare andare le cose meglio che mai,non potrei immaginare di guardare i suoi sforzi pensando"tanto per me sei finito,prima o poi ,quando trovero una stampella confacente ti saluto"
> É bestiale.


Quotone anche a te


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quotone anche a te


Vi sbagliate tutti e tre , io me ne sarei andato comunque . Avevo in altra da anni ,  L ho fatto ora perché le ragazze sono uscite di casa per studiare all università . Perché dite che è vecchia ? Stiamo parlando di andarmene qualche anno prima o ora mica vent'anni fa !


----------



## Altravita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quotone anche a te





mistral ha detto:


> Lei lo ha tradito per passione o altro.Lui per calcolo,per anni.Ora che le figlie hanno lasciato il nido se ne va anche lui lasciando una donna  che immagino abbia messo impegno per farsi perdonare ,sola e non più ragazzina.
> Cio che ha fatto ora lo poteva fare allora,cambia solo che ora cade sul morbido .
> Mio marito sta facendo l'impossibile per fare andare le cose meglio che mai,non potrei immaginare di guardare i suoi sforzi pensando"tanto per me sei finito,prima o poi ,quando trovero una stampella confacente ti saluto"
> É bestiale.


Perché io per calcolo . Mi sono innamorato , perché lei una nobile e io una merda ? O meglio perché una merda il sentimento che provo per questa donna ? Ma come ti permetti ma che ne sai ?


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Perché io per calcolo . Mi sono innamorato , perché lei una nobile e io una merda ? O meglio perché una merda il sentimento che provo per questa donna ? Ma come ti permetti ma che ne sai ?


No,tu hai tenuto nascosto il tuo amore perché sei un cinico,lei mentre ti tradiva per amore,non ti ha informato del suo amore,non per calcolo,ma sai quando si è innamorati si tende ad essere distratti.poi,quando il tipo te l'ha rispedita,non te l'ha detto per non farti soffrire inutilmente,non per calcolo.
Tu,nei primi tempi hai abbozzato,sei rimasto alla finestra,poteva anche riaggiustarsi la cosa,ma non è andata così.in seguito hai avuto storielle e storie,ma il tuo calcolo è stato quello di tacere per un paio di anni fino a che le figlie non necessitavano più della tua presenza.due anni prima tua moglie aveva la fila di spasimanti sotto casa e per il tuo temporeggiare ha perso le occasioni,dopo due anni è da reparto geriatrico,boh.
L'unica cosa che io non sarei riuscito a fare è il sesso con mia moglie mentre ero innamorato e lo facevo anche con l'altra,ma,tranquillo,niente di che.
Dicesi "Scissione",se ami tuo marito e scopi anche con un altro,niente di strano,anzi è consigliabile,spesso il sesso migliora anche con tuo marito.
Mah,speriamo nel nuovo anno....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,tu hai tenuto nascosto il tuo amore perché sei un cinico,lei mentre ti tradiva per amore,non ti ha informato del suo amore,non per calcolo,ma sai quando si è innamorati si tende ad essere distratti.poi,quando il tipo te l'ha rispedita,non te l'ha detto per non farti soffrire inutilmente,non per calcolo.
> Tu,nei primi tempi hai abbozzato,sei rimasto alla finestra,poteva anche riaggiustarsi la cosa,ma non è andata così.in seguito hai avuto storielle e storie,ma il tuo calcolo è stato quello di tacere per un paio di anni fino a che le figlie non necessitavano più della tua presenza.due anni prima tua moglie aveva la fila di spasimanti sotto casa e per il tuo temporeggiare ha perso le occasioni,dopo due anni è da reparto geriatrico,boh.
> L'unica cosa che io non sarei riuscito a fare è il sesso con mia moglie mentre ero innamorato e lo facevo anche con l'altra,ma,tranquillo,niente di che.
> Dicesi "Scissione",se ami tuo marito e scopi anche con un altro,niente di strano,anzi è consigliabile,spesso il sesso migliora anche con tuo marito.
> Mah,speriamo nel nuovo anno....


:giudice:


----------



## trilobita (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :giudice:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12263


Vedi,Bru,mi dai ragione,il condannato ha la lettera A sul petto,come Altravita,solo che non lo vedo con quell'abbigliamento,a meno che non ci abbia detto proprio tutto....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedi,Bru,mi dai ragione,il condannato ha la lettera A sul petto,come Altravita,solo che non lo vedo con quell'abbigliamento,a meno che non ci abbia detto proprio tutto....


Non esci dalla logica del giudizio.


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esci dalla logica del giudizio.


Giudico chi giudica


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Gennaio 2017)

*Buon anno*

State buoni se potete


----------



## mistral (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita non ha detto alla moglie "rimango qui solo per godermi le figlie e non dover cambiare casa,da ora in poi saremo due coinquilini liberi di uscire e trombarci chi vogliamo"
Ha continuato a fingere ciò che non era.
In uno dei primi post si compiaceva di averle fatto credere che per lui la questione fosse superata.
Se non è diabolico questo.....


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Altravita non ha detto alla moglie "rimango qui solo per godermi le figlie e non dover cambiare casa,da ora in poi saremo due coinquilini liberi di uscire e trombarci chi vogliamo"
> Ha continuato a fingere ciò che non era.
> In uno dei primi post si compiaceva di averle fatto credere che per lui la questione fosse superata.
> Se non è diabolico questo.....


Dunque la sua bestialità sta nel fatto che fingeva andasse tutto bene,mentre incontrava la sua amante?Non mi risulta che la sua signora quando operava con l'ex,l'abbia avvertito"guarda sto scopando per amore con un altro,questa cosa andrà avanti fino a che lui lascerà la famiglia per me,nel qual caso le tue valigine te le preparo sul pianerottolo,ma se invece si stufa di me,torno a casa e tutto come prima",probabilmente mi è sfuggito.
In questo sito è pieno di mogli che hanno per anni relazioni con altri uomini sposati,restano in attesa di una improbabile separazione dell'amante,fingendo nel frattempo a casa una serenità da riferimento.No,queste dalle colleghe qui presenti raccolgono solidarietà a piene mani.
In questo sito la coerenza sta diventando sempre più merce rara.....


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dunque la sua bestialità sta nel fatto che fingeva andasse tutto bene,mentre incontrava la sua amante?Non mi risulta che la sua signora quando operava con l'ex,l'abbia avvertito"guarda sto scopando per amore con un altro,questa cosa andrà avanti fino a che lui lascerà la famiglia per me,nel qual caso le tue valigine te le preparo sul pianerottolo,ma se invece si stufa di me,torno a casa e tutto come prima",probabilmente mi è sfuggito.
> In questo sito è pieno di mogli che hanno per anni relazioni con altri uomini sposati,restano in attesa di una improbabile separazione dell'amante,fingendo nel frattempo a casa una serenità da riferimento.No,queste dalle colleghe qui presenti raccolgono solidarietà a piene mani.
> In questo sito la coerenza sta diventando sempre più merce rara.....


Occhi per occhio dente per dente ..... è così che il mondo diventa cieco, dicono.

E' altresì anche facile dire ad una persona che ha subito: - Continua a farlo, sii coerente e giusto, ed in pratica continua a pagare per errori che non sono tuoi, come sarebbe successo se lui si fosse separato subito......

Vedo una umanità in difficoltà comunque, ed una nostra pretesa, (scusatemi donne) ad estremizzare gli agiti ed i concetti, su vicende che forse davvero conosciamo poco.

Ma voialtri, l'ultimo dell' anno, fare baldoria come tutti gli altri , niente? 

Vabbè, buon 2017 a tutti.


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

*BUON ANNO*

*Buon 2017 a tutti voi e grazie per aiutarmi in questo momento di difficoltà ....................................*


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Occhi per occhio dente per dente ..... è così che il mondo diventa cieco, dicono.
> 
> E' altresì anche facile dire ad una persona che ha subito: - Continua a farlo, sii coerente e giusto, ed in pratica continua a pagare per errori che non sono tuoi, come sarebbe successo se lui si fosse separato subito......
> 
> ...


Ieri sera concertone di fine anno a Venezia,oltre al gruppo in cui suonavo,sono intervenuti vari ospiti,quindi molti intervalli e mi sono fatto pasare il tempo leggendo e rispondendo


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

*E' giusto vi renda partecipi..........*

Ieri sera come di consueto da anni a questa parte, verso le 20 ci si ritrova a un veloce scambio di auguri, calendari ecc. con tutti i ragazzi/e del volley, mia moglie è rimasta a casa con la più grande aiutandola a preparare la taverna per capodanno (non sono mai state così assieme come in questi giorni) e anche se a malincuore (pensavo di vedere l'altro) ho portato la piccola. Con mio stupore ho trovato solo la moglie del coach e abbiamo iniziato a parlare del più e del meno (tra noi c'era solo volley tifo ciao ciao ecc.) mi dice che il marito non allenerà più in questa società perchè ha avuto grosse divergenze con la dirigenza e che lo vede molto strano in quest'ultimo periodo (spero sia servito il discorso...........) ma la cosa che mi ha più inquietato è stata *quello che mi ha detto a fine rinfresco* : ti auguro buon anno e ............. continua a guardarmi come questa sera, io ti ho sempre cercato ma tu non te ne sei mai accorto.................. con un sorriso grande come...........................
Giuro che mi ha completamente preso in contropiede e non sono riuscito a dire una parola, non ne ho parlato a casa. Ma mi ha messo tanta di quella confusione in testa.........................................


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ieri sera come di consueto da anni a questa parte, verso le 20 ci si ritrova a un veloce scambio di auguri, calendari ecc. con tutti i ragazzi/e del volley, mia moglie è rimasta a casa con la più grande aiutandola a preparare la taverna per capodanno (non sono mai state così assieme come in questi giorni) e anche se a malincuore (pensavo di vedere l'altro) ho portato la piccola. Con mio stupore ho trovato solo la moglie del coach e abbiamo iniziato a parlare del più e del meno (tra noi c'era solo volley tifo ciao ciao ecc.) mi dice che il marito non allenerà più in questa società perchè ha avuto grosse divergenze con la dirigenza e che lo vede molto strano in quest'ultimo periodo (spero sia servito il discorso...........) ma la cosa che mi ha più inquietato è stata *quello che mi ha detto a fine rinfresco* : ti auguro buon anno e ............. continua a guardarmi come questa sera, io ti ho sempre cercato ma tu non te ne sei mai accorto.................. con un sorriso grande come...........................
> Giuro che mi ha completamente preso in contropiede e non sono riuscito a dire una parola, non ne ho parlato a casa. Ma mi ha messo tanta di quella confusione in testa.........................................


Attento, stai molto attento.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ieri sera come di consueto da anni a questa parte, verso le 20 ci si ritrova a un veloce scambio di auguri, calendari ecc. con tutti i ragazzi/e del volley, mia moglie è rimasta a casa con la più grande aiutandola a preparare la taverna per capodanno (non sono mai state così assieme come in questi giorni) e anche se a malincuore (pensavo di vedere l'altro) ho portato la piccola. Con mio stupore ho trovato solo la moglie del coach e abbiamo iniziato a parlare del più e del meno (tra noi c'era solo volley tifo ciao ciao ecc.) mi dice che il marito non allenerà più in questa società perchè ha avuto grosse divergenze con la dirigenza e che lo vede molto strano in quest'ultimo periodo (spero sia servito il discorso...........) ma la cosa che mi ha più inquietato è stata *quello che mi ha detto a fine rinfresco* : ti auguro buon anno e ............. continua a guardarmi come questa sera, io ti ho sempre cercato ma tu non te ne sei mai accorto.................. con un sorriso grande come...........................
> Giuro che mi ha completamente preso in contropiede e non sono riuscito a dire una parola, non ne ho parlato a casa. Ma mi ha messo tanta di quella confusione in testa.........................................


Ma ci fai o ci sei?
Mah......


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ci fai o ci sei?
> Mah......


Ipotesi,lei sa del marito e dalla moglie di cuore.
Vuole rendergli pan per focaccia


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ci fai o ci sei?
> Mah......


Credimi, mi sono comportato come le altre volte, per me era solo una chiacchierata del più e del meno e tra l'altro non è neanche il mio tipo............ In questo momento devo solo cercare di salvare il salvabile e capire se c'è la possibilità di ricominciare ( è quello che penso) qualcosa con mia moglie


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipotesi,lei sa del marito e dalla moglie di cuore.
> Vuole rendergli pan per focaccia


Per fare.… bisogna essere in due e io non ci sono............ SICURO Penso non sappia nulla, anche perché se dovesse confessare ...... dovrebbe confessarli tutti


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ieri sera come di consueto da anni a questa parte, verso le 20 ci si ritrova a un veloce scambio di auguri, calendari ecc. con tutti i ragazzi/e del volley, mia moglie è rimasta a casa con la più grande aiutandola a preparare la taverna per capodanno (non sono mai state così assieme come in questi giorni) e anche se a malincuore (pensavo di vedere l'altro) ho portato la piccola. Con mio stupore ho trovato solo la moglie del coach e abbiamo iniziato a parlare del più e del meno (tra noi c'era solo volley tifo ciao ciao ecc.) mi dice che il marito non allenerà più in questa società perchè ha avuto grosse divergenze con la dirigenza e che lo vede molto strano in quest'ultimo periodo (spero sia servito il discorso...........) ma la cosa che mi ha più inquietato è stata *quello che mi ha detto a fine rinfresco* : ti auguro buon anno e ............. continua a guardarmi come questa sera, io ti ho sempre cercato ma tu non te ne sei mai accorto.................. con un sorriso grande come...........................
> Giuro che mi ha completamente preso in contropiede e non sono riuscito a dire una parola, non ne ho parlato a casa. Ma mi ha messo tanta di quella confusione in testa.........................................


Ma il rinfresco è finito prima di mezzanotte oppure avete festeggiato la mezzanotte insieme...?

Cioè voglio dire... A mezzanotte eravate sempre li??


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il rinfresco è finito prima di mezzanotte oppure avete festeggiato la mezzanotte insieme...?
> 
> Cioè voglio dire... A mezzanotte eravate sempre li??


No, no alle 21 c'era il rompete le righe, mezzanotte è stato festeggiato in famiglia e con amici di mia figlia...... è stata la classica chiacchierata, poteva essere con lei come un'altra/o boo


----------



## void (1 Gennaio 2017)

*Meraviglia*

La vita è una cosa incredibile. Non finisce mai di stupire. Nel bene e nel male...


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> La vita è una cosa incredibile. Non finisce mai di stupire. Nel bene e nel male...


Ricorda la storia di Luciano


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dunque la sua bestialità sta nel fatto che fingeva andasse tutto bene,mentre incontrava la sua amante?Non mi risulta che la sua signora quando operava con l'ex,l'abbia avvertito"guarda sto scopando per amore con un altro,questa cosa andrà avanti fino a che lui lascerà la famiglia per me,nel qual caso le tue valigine te le preparo sul pianerottolo,ma se invece si stufa di me,torno a casa e tutto come prima",probabilmente mi è sfuggito.
> In questo sito è pieno di mogli che hanno per anni relazioni con altri uomini sposati,restano in attesa di una improbabile separazione dell'amante,fingendo nel frattempo a casa una serenità da riferimento.No,queste dalle colleghe qui presenti raccolgono solidarietà a piene mani.
> In questo sito la coerenza sta diventando sempre più merce rara.....


Dalle colleghe in cosa se stanno rispondendo delle tradite?!
È che non vuoi capire che se si dice di voler ricostruire si deve farlo in buona fede, altrimenti più e oltre che disonesto è *insensato* perché se non avesse trovato la donna "giusta" sarebbe ancora lì e ci vivrebbe anni sempre senza apprezzare nulla se non la comodità.


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle colleghe in cosa se stanno rispondendo delle tradite?!
> È che non vuoi capire che se si dice di voler ricostruire si deve farlo in buona fede, altrimenti più e oltre che disonesto è *insensato* perché se non avesse trovato la donna "giusta" sarebbe ancora lì e ci vivrebbe anni sempre senza apprezzare nulla se non la comodità.


Lo affermi tu che sarei rimasto . Io so che una volta uscite da casa le ragazze non avrebbe avuto più senso rimanere e me ne sarei andato comunque . Uno non va via per un altro va via per se stesso . Hai certezze assolute sugli altri su cose che non sai . Nel mio 3D affermavo che non mi sentivo a posto con la coscienza che io e lei ci eravamo fatti male reciprocamente . Quello che ti contesto è il dirmi che io ho fatto peggio di lei , che L amore che ho per la mia nuova compagna vale poco mentre L amore extra di mia moglie fu un grande amore ....ma che ne sai ? Ultime 2 cose : io ora vivo solo non convivo , nel 3D succitato mi definii traditore e questo per non sottrarmi alle mie responsabilità . Chi tradisce è egoista lo fu le lo fui io ,


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Lo affermi tu che sarei rimasto . Io so che una volta uscite da casa le ragazze non avrebbe avuto più senso rimanere e me ne sarei andato comunque . Uno non va via per un altro va via per se stesso . Hai certezze assolute sugli altri su cose che non sai . Nel mio 3D affermavo che non mi sentivo a posto con la coscienza che io e lei ci eravamo fatti male reciprocamente . Quello che ti contesto è il dirmi che io ho fatto peggio di lei , che L amore che ho per la mia nuova compagna vale poco mentre L amore extra di mia moglie fu un grande amore ....ma che ne sai ? Ultime 2 cose : io ora vivo solo non convivo , nel 3D succitato mi definii traditore e questo per non sottrarmi alle mie responsabilità . Chi tradisce è egoista lo fu le lo fui io ,


Mi attribuisci cose che non ho detto.

Ho commentato in base a quello che hai scritto. Se dai versioni diverse a seconda dell'interlocutore non dipende dal l'interlocutore.


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cioè che versioni ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Cioè che versioni ?


Se rispondendo a me dici "molto combattuto" e rispondendo a un uomo hai detto "fai come me, resta e fingi" sono versioni diverse.
Non è strano, succede.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se rispondendo a me dici "molto combattuto" e rispondendo a un uomo hai detto "fai come me, resta e fingi" sono versioni diverse.
> Non è strano, succede.


Succederà pure, ma a questo punto non si capisce se a suo tempo la scelta di [MENTION=6914]Altravita[/MENTION] di restare (fingendo) fu una scelta combattuta o un calcolo cinico...

Non mi pare esattamente la stessa cosa, anche perché poi i segnali che escono all'esterno sono pregni di contraddizione


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se rispondendo a me dici "molto combattuto" e rispondendo a un uomo hai detto "fai come me, resta e fingi" sono versioni diverse.
> Non è strano, succede.


Io sono quello del mio 3D . Le parole scritte a cuore erano estremizzate per fargli capire che le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome se si vogliono risolvere . Ho usato anche un linguaggio volgare quando gli ho detto che non si è trattato di sbaglio ma di cosa voluta . Magari ora puoi essere pentito ma all epoca non era vissuta come una sbaglio . Se leggi gli ho anche detto di fare il contrario di ciò che scrive ora : prendersi del tempo ascoltarsi ed ascoltarla senza accelerare e senza fare cazzate .


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Io sono quello del mio 3D . Le parole scritte a cuore erano estremizzate per fargli capire che le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome se si vogliono risolvere . Ho usato anche un linguaggio volgare quando gli ho detto che non si è trattato di sbaglio ma di cosa voluta . Magari ora puoi essere pentito ma all epoca non era vissuta come una sbaglio . Se leggi gli ho anche detto di fare il contrario di ciò che scrive ora : prendersi del tempo ascoltarsi ed ascoltarla senza accelerare e senza fare cazzate .


Ho preso molti spunti dalla tua storia e sto agendo quasi come te, il quasi è riferito al fatto che non sarei in grado di gestire un'altra donna, avventura, chiamala come vuoi e guardarmi poi allo specchio (anche se sarebbe quello che merita ). Ho un mio credo giusto o sbagliato che sia e mi porta a comportarmi così..................


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se rispondendo a me dici "molto combattuto" e rispondendo a un uomo hai detto "fai come me, resta e fingi" sono versioni diverse.
> Non è strano, succede.





Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ho preso molti spunti dalla tua storia e sto agendo quasi come te, il quasi è riferito al fatto che non sarei in grado di gestire un'altra donna, avventura, chiamala come vuoi e guardarmi poi allo specchio (anche se sarebbe quello che merita ). Ho un mio credo giusto o sbagliato che sia e mi porta a comportarmi così..................


Se tra qualche anno ti renderai conto che la tua storia è finita ed incontrerai una donna speciale magari ti ricredi . Non ora , ora ascoltati ascoltala e fa cose che ti interessano . Ognuno poi fa scelte proprie . L importante e chiamere le cose con il proprio nome. Per questo ti ho parlato di sbaglio di cazzo in figa e di perdono ove non c è nulla da perdonare .


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Se tra qualche anno ti renderai conto che la tua storia è finita ed incontrerai una donna speciale magari ti ricredi . Non ora , ora ascoltati ascoltala e fa cose che ti interessano . Ognuno poi fa scelte proprie . L importante e chiamere le cose con il proprio nome. Per questo ti ho parlato di sbaglio di cazzo in figa e di perdono ove non c è nulla da perdonare .


Quello che dici non fa una piega e tante volte chiamando le cose con il loro nome è meglio, ma se mi comportassi come hai fatto mi metterei al suo stesso livello se non peggio. Parere personale............


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle colleghe in cosa se stanno rispondendo delle tradite?!
> È che non vuoi capire che se si dice di voler ricostruire si deve farlo in buona fede, altrimenti più e oltre che disonesto è *insensato* perché se non avesse trovato la donna "giusta" sarebbe ancora lì e ci vivrebbe anni sempre senza apprezzare nulla se non la comodità.


In questo caso intendevo colleghe di genere.


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quello che dici non fa una piega e tante volte chiamando le cose con il loro nome è meglio, ma se mi comportassi come hai fatto mi metterei al suo stesso livello se non peggio. Parere personale............


Certo che hai proprio buone basi su cui ricostruire se attualmente ritieni tua moglie una donna di basso livello....


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle colleghe in cosa se stanno rispondendo delle tradite?!
> È che non vuoi capire che se si dice di voler ricostruire si deve farlo in buona fede, altrimenti più e oltre che disonesto è *insensato* perché se non avesse trovato la donna "giusta" sarebbe ancora lì e ci vivrebbe anni sempre senza apprezzare nulla se non la comodità.


Oh,ma sei incredibile....
Come riesci a cancellare bellamente dal contesto l'agito scatenante,stigmatizzando la reazione è fuori da ogni.
A Norimberga avremmo visto ben altri imputati,Roosvelt e i suoi americanacci invasori.
Ma hanno iniziato i tedeschi!!!!
Eh già,ma così si sono messi sullo stesso livello,anche peggio.....
Credo che a breve mi arriverà un passaporto per Marte,forse sono l'unico a non averlo....


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che hai proprio buone basi su cui ricostruire se attualmente ritieni tua moglie una donna di basso livello....


Ho ritenuto una donna di basso livello quella che ha fatto ciò che ha fatto. Adesso proviamo a ripartire, scendo dal piedistallo e iniziamo.............. se poi non va..............................
Se cominciassi ad andare a donne solo per ................. mi sentirei allo stesso livello di quella donna se non peggio.........................


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto una donna di basso livello quella che ha fatto ciò che ha fatto. Adesso proviamo a ripartire, scendo dal piedistallo e iniziamo.............. se poi non va..............................
> Se cominciassi ad andare a donne solo per ................. mi sentirei allo stesso livello di quella donna se non peggio.........................


No,no,termina il concetto per favore,se poi non va che fai?ti separi,vai a vivere in affitto,vedrai i tuoi figli a rate?


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,no,termina il concetto per favore,se poi non va che fai?ti separi,vai a vivere in affitto,vedrai i tuoi figli a rate?


Per il momento cerchiamo di far sembrare le cose come non fosse successo niente per il bene della più piccola, sappiamo entrambi e anche la più grande che non è così. Magari in questi mesi, anni può succedere di tutto ............non so...................... La cosa prioritaria per il momento è far crescere la piccola e il secondo senza problemi


----------



## void (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ricorda la storia di Luciano


Non credo che in quel caso lui fosse entrato casualmente in quella libreria senza sapere chi avrebbe incontrato, come penso che la moglie dell'allenatore sia al corrente (in tutto o in parte) dell'accaduto e voglia vendicarsi, non tanto del marito ma della moglie di Cuore.
Se fossero coincidenze andrebbero conto ogni legge del calcolo combinatorio...

Ovviamente tutte supposizioni, che non aggiungono niente alla vicenda. Alla fine è sempre e solo con noi stessi che si devono fare i conti... e non esiste una soluzione buona per tutti.

Chi scrive tende a trasporre la propria esperienza nel vissuto degli altri, vissuto del quale conosce (e superficialmente) solo pochi fatti descritti e filtrati dalle emozioni di uno dei protagonisti.


----------



## void (1 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso tu sia ancora molto ferito...a volte semplicemente ci si scappa di mano.
> 
> E' uno dei motivi per cui, per come la vedo io il fulcro del NOI non è il NOI, ma i due IO che giocano al NOI.
> 
> ...


Il neretto mi ha fatto riflettere, controcorrente rispetto alla maggior parte dei punti vista dei frequentatori di questo sito, ma profondamente vero nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.

Un post veramente bello.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Io sono quello del mio 3D . Le parole scritte a cuore erano estremizzate per fargli capire che le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome se si vogliono risolvere . Ho usato anche un linguaggio volgare quando gli ho detto che non si è trattato di sbaglio ma di cosa voluta . Magari ora puoi essere pentito ma all epoca non era vissuta come una sbaglio . Se leggi gli ho anche detto di fare il contrario di ciò che scrive ora : prendersi del tempo ascoltarsi ed ascoltarla senza accelerare e senza fare cazzate .


Ho anche approvato il linguaggio crudo.
Per me dopo il tradimento, se si riesce a stare insieme, ci sono solo due strade: o ci si impegna per un rapporto nuovo, migliore, con tanta fatica o si fa  "liberi tutti", finché funziona.
Il tradimento è menzogna e se ne dovrebbe uscire disgustati.
Poi può succedere di tutto, anche di tradire, per recuperare autostima o per capire, e nasconderlo. Quello che non concepisco è pianificare di fingere di perdonare chi si è già deciso di abbandonare, chiedendo prove di impegno. Peggio ancora è considerarla una strategia da consigliare, senza alcun senso etico se non l'interesse individuale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oh,ma sei incredibile....
> Come riesci a cancellare bellamente dal contesto l'agito scatenante,stigmatizzando la reazione è fuori da ogni.
> A Norimberga avremmo visto ben altri imputati,Roosvelt e i suoi americanacci invasori.
> Ma hanno iniziato i tedeschi!!!!
> ...


Infatti credi davvero che chi ha sganciato due bombe atomiche avesse il diritto di fare quel processo? 
È comunque un paragone fuori luogo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho anche approvato il linguaggio crudo.
> *Per me dopo il tradimento, se si riesce a stare insieme, ci sono solo due strade: o ci si impegna per un rapporto nuovo, migliore, con tanta fatica o si fa  "liberi tutti", finché funziona.*
> Il tradimento è menzogna e se ne dovrebbe uscire disgustati.
> Poi può succedere di tutto, anche di tradire, per recuperare autostima o per capire, e nasconderlo. *Quello che non concepisco è pianificare di fingere di perdonare chi si è già deciso di abbandonare, chiedendo prove di impegno. Peggio ancora è considerarla una strategia da consigliare, senza alcun senso etico se non l'interesse individuale.*


:applauso::applauso:


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipotesi,lei sa del marito e dalla moglie di cuore.
> Vuole rendergli pan per focaccia


Scambio di coppia di fatto.


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti credi davvero che chi ha sganciato due bombe atomiche avesse il diritto di fare quel processo?
> È comunque un paragone fuori luogo.


Si,lo credo.
Fuori luogo?ah beh,se lo dici tu,sarà senz'altro così,non ci ragiono nemmeno su...


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Infatti credi davvero che chi ha sganciato due bombe atomiche avesse il diritto di fare quel processo? *
> È comunque un paragone fuori luogo.


Si.

Sulle bombe atomiche si puo discutere, anche sul fatto che sicuramente hanno messo fine ad un conflitto che avrebbe potuto protrarsi per non si sa quanto.
Poi possiamo anche discutere su come sia arrivato al potere il nazismo in Germania, e su quale sia stata la responsabilità delle nazioni vincitrici della prima guerra mondiale nei confronti della Germania, condannata moralmente e materialmente a pagare un prezzo durissimo di danni di guerra.....

Ma sarebbe comunque opportuno ricordarsi che il concetto di crimini contro l'umanità è nato a Norimberga, ed i lager non sono stati una invenzione storiografica ma una dura realtà.

Fine OT e paragoni fuori luogo.


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per il momento cerchiamo di far sembrare le cose come non fosse successo niente per il bene della più piccola, sappiamo entrambi e anche la più grande che non è così. Magari in questi mesi, anni può succedere di tutto ............non so...................... La cosa prioritaria per il momento è far crescere la piccola e il secondo senza problemi


Ok,stesso identico iter di Altravita,compreso l'intento iniziale.Poi,magari il far finta che niente sia successo(che è già mentire,a se stessi),alla lunga potrebbe pesarti.
Andare a dormire,non prendere sonno per i cattivi pensieri e vedere lei che magari dorme beatamente il sonno dei giusti,magari qualche incongruenza temporale nelle sue uscite per spesa o per commissioni varie,qualche incertezza su registri messaggi sempre intonsi,a zero....potrebbero farti cambiare programmi,ma di sicuro non sarà così.


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Sulle bombe atomiche si puo discutere, anche sul fatto che sicuramente hanno messo fine ad un conflitto che avrebbe potuto protrarsi per non si sa quanto.
> Poi possiamo anche discutere su come sia arrivato al potere il nazismo in Germania, e su quale sia stata la responsabilità delle nazioni vincitrici della prima guerra mondiale nei confronti della Germania, condannata moralmente e materialmente a pagare un prezzo durissimo di danni di guerra.....
> ...


A parte che io non ho parlato ne di bombe atomiche,genocidi e repubbliche di Weimar varie,ma solo cercato di capire che chi offende per primo,non può far finta di nulla e stigmatizzare la reazione,certo che Hiroshima non c'entra nulla.
Ma siiii,dai,va bene così....


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A parte che io non ho parlato ne di bombe atomiche,genocidi e repubbliche di Weimar varie,ma solo cercato di capire che chi offende per primo,non può far finta di nulla e stigmatizzare la reazione,certo che Hiroshima non c'entra nulla.
> Ma siiii,dai,va bene così....


Relax, la mia era solo una nota storiografica per Bruni, tu che c'entri?


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Relax, la mia era solo una nota storiografica per Bruni, tu che c'entri?


Nulla,difatti anch'io,raccogliendo un paio di nozioni tue rispondevo a B. anche se mi sono attaccato al tuo post.


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nulla,difatti anch'io,raccogliendo un paio di nozioni tue rispondevo a B. anche se mi sono attaccato al tuo post.


Ah, ok.


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,stesso identico iter di Altravita,compreso l'intento iniziale.Poi,magari il far finta che niente sia successo(che è già mentire,a se stessi),alla lunga potrebbe pesarti.
> Andare a dormire,non prendere sonno per i cattivi pensieri e vedere lei che magari dorme beatamente il sonno dei giusti,magari qualche incongruenza temporale nelle sue uscite per spesa o per commissioni varie,qualche incertezza su registri messaggi sempre intonsi,a zero....potrebbero farti cambiare programmi,ma di sicuro non sarà così.


Allora non sono solo io che trova analogie  . Solo che è bello criticare e fare i super-io . Quando tra un po' ti accorgerai che non funziona , io ci ho impiegato anni a capirlo , ma non vorrai vedere i tuoi figli solo qualche fine settimana ma vorrai vederli crescere alzarti se han la febbre salutarli al mattino ....ecco vedremo come ti comporterai . Le dirai non ce la faccio più mi fai schifo con il rischio che ti butti fuori di casa ? Non penso farai finta di nulla e tacerai . Per B. facile parlare quando come mamma hai tutti i diritti . Riguardo a cuore che dice che sono peggio di chi mi ha tradito minando alle fondamenta la nostra famiglia L altro giorno quasi zerbino ieri vendetta ora uomo di alti valori insidiato nella sua moralità . Cerca di guardare dentro di te seriamente senza idealizzare che idealizzando ti sei trovato le corna sulla testa . Matura che la vita reale non è quella degli adolescenti : bianco o nero , giusto o sbagliato .


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Allora non sono solo io che trova antologie . Solo che è bello criticare e fare i super-io . Quando tra un po' ti accorgerai che non funziona , io ci ho impiegato anni a capirlo , ma non vorrai vedere i tuoi figli solo qualche fine settimana ma vorrai vederli crescere alzarti se han la febbre salutarli al mattino ....ecco vedremo come ti comporterai . Le dirai non ce la faccio più con il rischio che ti butti fuori di casa ? Non penso farai finta di nulla e tacerai .


Mi spiace se ti sei sentito criticato, ho detto in un precedente post che mi sarei comportato come te con unica eccezione che non riuscirei a trovare un 'altra e poi tornare a casa............. magari mi sbaglio ma conoscendomi......... Ho un io, magari sbagliato, magari sono cambiato o cambierò non so, ma se devo andare con una donna non ci vado sicuramente per una/due/tre ecc. botta e via ma per altro................ a costo di mandare a rotoli tutto...............


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,stesso identico iter di Altravita,compreso l'intento iniziale.Poi,magari il far finta che niente sia successo(che è già mentire,a se stessi),alla lunga potrebbe pesarti.
> Andare a dormire,non prendere sonno per i cattivi pensieri e vedere lei che magari dorme beatamente il sonno dei giusti,magari qualche incongruenza temporale nelle sue uscite per spesa o per commissioni varie,qualche incertezza su registri messaggi sempre intonsi,a zero....potrebbero farti cambiare programmi,ma di sicuro non sarà così.





Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Mi spiace se ti sei sentito criticato, ho detto in un precedente post che mi sarei comportato come te con unica eccezione che non riuscirei a trovare un 'altra e poi tornare a casa............. magari mi sbaglio ma conoscendomi......... Ho un io, magari sbagliato, magari sono cambiato o cambierò non so, ma se devo andare con una donna non ci vado sicuramente per una/due/tre ecc. botta e via ma per altro................ a costo di mandare a rotoli tutto...............


Amico io questa donna L amo da oltre due anni ! Ma che botta e via


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Amico io questa donna L amo da oltre due anni ! Ma che botta e via


No, non parlo della tua attuale compagna che sono contento tu abbia trovato e che ti fa felice, ma le precedenti avventure, chiamiamole così, nel periodo in cui eri assieme a tua moglie nel percorso di portare le gemelle a maggior età. Se poi ho frainteso o capito male i tuoi post ti prego di scusarmi.


----------



## Altravita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> No, non parlo della tua attuale compagna che sono contento tu abbia trovato e che ti fa felice, ma le precedenti avventure, chiamiamole così, nel periodo in cui eri assieme a tua moglie nel percorso di portare le gemelle a maggior età. Se poi ho frainteso o capito male i tuoi post ti prego di scusarmi.


Oltre a questa due donne .con una abbiamo solo parlato grande affinità ma solo confidenze e sfoghi con L altra dialogo e sesso 2 volte poi ho capito che mi stavo facendo del male ed ho interrotto . Questo nel 2013 dopo 3 anni dalla scoperta nel 2014 conosco lei . Hai letto il mio post di ieri dove facevo distinzione tra le due relazioni di tua moglie ? Parti da lì prima di darti delle colpe .


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Oltre a questa due donne .con una abbiamo solo parlato grande affinità ma solo confidenze e sfoghi con L altra dialogo e sesso 2 volte poi ho capito che mi stavo facendo del male ed ho interrotto . Questo nel 2013 dopo 3 anni dalla scoperta nel 2014 conosco lei . Hai letto il mio post di ieri dove facevo distinzione tra le due relazioni di tua moglie ? Parti da lì prima di darti delle colpe .


Spiegato perfettamente, forse sono troppo impulsivo e vorrei tutto subito, invece ci vuole tempo...........


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Spiegato perfettamente, forse sono troppo impulsivo e vorrei tutto subito, invece ci vuole tempo...........


Mi dispiace per la più grande,che un domani,dovesse avere qualche contrasto con il suo futuro compagno,decidesse di risolverlo come la madre,sapendo che,nella peggiore delle ipotesi,essere scoperta,le conseguenze sarebbero lievi,quasi nulle.....


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la più grande,che un domani,dovesse avere qualche contrasto con il suo futuro compagno,decidesse di risolverlo come la madre,sapendo che,nella peggiore delle ipotesi,essere scoperta,le conseguenze sarebbero lievi,quasi nulle.....


Tu non conosci mia figlia, è migliore della mamma perché è come me!


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Tu non conosci mia figlia, è migliore della mamma perché è come me!


Per carità,non volevo dire nulla di offensivo verso tua figlia,ma,solo,avendo letto che in questo periodo è molto più assidua alla compagnia della madre,magari entra in empatia e cambia punto di vista...


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Il neretto mi ha fatto riflettere, controcorrente rispetto alla maggior parte dei punti vista dei frequentatori di questo sito, ma profondamente vero nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.
> 
> Un post veramente bello.


Sono contenta di aver dato spunti di riflessione e ti ringrazio di avermelo scritto...
...è una cosa che mi soddisfa molto, quando mi riesce


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Tu non conosci mia figlia, è migliore della mamma perché *è come me*!


sai che molto sinceramente io auguro a tua figlia di essere semplicemente se stessa? che se fosse come la madre, o come te...e non una rielaborazione originale delle eredità che le avete Donato....mi spiacerebbe molto. Anche se non la conosco. 

Ma l'idea dei figli come copie di uno o l'altro genitore, mi fanno una tristezza immensa...tenendo conto del fatto che quando si decide di essere genitori sarebbe bello che fosse un percorso in cui ci rende disponibili ad essere "passerelle" per una nuova vita...e non specchi che si lasciano vincere dal desiderio egoico e autoreferenziale di riflettere se stessi all'infinito...


----------



## mistral (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Lo affermi tu che sarei rimasto . Io so che una volta uscite da casa le ragazze non avrebbe avuto più senso rimanere e me ne sarei andato comunque . Uno non va via per un altro va via per se stesso . Hai certezze assolute sugli altri su cose che non sai . Nel mio 3D affermavo che non mi sentivo a posto con la coscienza che io e lei ci eravamo fatti male reciprocamente . Quello che ti contesto è il dirmi che io ho fatto peggio di lei , che L amore che ho per la mia nuova compagna vale poco mentre L amore extra di mia moglie fu un grande amore ....ma che ne sai ? Ultime 2 cose : io ora vivo solo non convivo , nel 3D succitato mi definii traditore e questo per non sottrarmi alle mie responsabilità . Chi tradisce è egoista lo fu le lo fui io ,


Stando a ciò che hai scritto ,tu NON hai mai detto a tua moglie che appena le figlie fossero state autonome o comunque più indipendenti avresti lasciato la casa e lei.Anzi,sei stato un ottimo attore "sesso,vacanze,comodità....il meglio ,ed illusione che tutto fosse superato " (parole tue).
Ecco la differenza che non cogli.Hai finto di ricostruire e hai troncato quella che solo tu sapevi essere una farsa perché hai trovato di meglio.
Il tuo tradimento è durato ben di più di quello di tua moglie .Se quelli erano i tuoi intenti non le hai lasciato anni fa la possibilità di voltare pagina.Capisco l'incazzatura per il tradimento ma non ci si può far ridurre moralmente cosi  in basso per vendetta.Gli anni non li ha persi solo lei.
Non sei stato capace di uscirne con dignità a suo tempo.
Torno a precisare che non ho nulla contro di te,al massimo mi fa storcere il naso il tuo agire.


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per il momento cerchiamo di far sembrare le cose *come non fosse successo niente* per il bene della più piccola, sappiamo entrambi e anche la più grande che non è così. Magari in questi mesi, anni può succedere di tutto ............non so...................... *La cosa prioritaria per il momento è far crescere la piccola e il secondo senza problemi*


...ecco...il primo grassetto è uno degli ingredienti fondamentali per il fallimento del secondo grassetto...

Separare i problemi della coppia maschio-femmina da quella genitoriale, non significa scindere i due livelli della coppia...

Significa che la coppia genitoriale, ossia adulta, usa l'esperienza dell'altro livello di coppia, in senso neutro e quindi eventi gioiosi e tristi senza distinzione, per insegnare a far fronte alla vita. 

E non mi pare che un buon metodo per far fronte alla vita sia far finta che non sia successo niente. Che è insegnare a distogliere lo sguardo. 

E questo non significa raccontare i cazzi vostri di coppia, significa che se fra voi il clima non è sereno i ragazzini lo sentono e che voi tiriate su il teatro del mulino bianco non li frega. 
Mica sono dei cretini. Sono ragazzini, non minorati mentali. 

Mettete invece i vostri rancori individuali e di maschio e femmina dove devono stare, ossia fra voi, e spiegate le cose. Le cose dell'affetto. Della difficoltà di volersi bene. E anche del non volersene più in modo tale da rimanere coppia. Le cose della paura e le cose del dolore. 

Poi oh...affari vostri eh...ma ti assicuro che per la mia esperienza i presupposti che stai mettendo sono i presupposti per fare casino.


----------



## mistral (1 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Amico io questa donna L amo da oltre due anni ! Ma che botta e via


Cuore infranto sostiene appunto che per come si conosce ,non sarebbe in grado di avere per due anni una relazione extra tornando a casa e nel letto con la moglie facendo finta di nulla.
Poco cambia tra cento botte e via con cento donne o cento volte con la stessa.


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Cuore infranto sostiene appunto che per come si conosce ,non sarebbe in grado di avere per due anni una relazione extra tornando a casa e nel letto con la moglie facendo finta di nulla.
> Poco cambia tra cento botte e via con cento donne o cento volte con la stessa.


Ci scopriamo spesso capaci di cose e pensieri che mai avremmo immaginato, di noi stessi, quando cadono certi veli...non pensi?


----------



## trilobita (1 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Stando a ciò che hai scritto ,tu NON hai mai detto a tua moglie che appena le figlie fossero state autonome o comunque più indipendenti avresti lasciato la casa e lei.Anzi,sei stato un ottimo attore "sesso,vacanze,comodità....il meglio ,ed illusione che tutto fosse superato " (parole tue).
> Ecco la differenza che non cogli.Hai finto di ricostruire e hai troncato quella che solo tu sapevi essere una farsa perché hai trovato di meglio.
> Il tuo tradimento è durato ben di più di quello di tua moglie .Se quelli erano i tuoi intenti non le hai lasciato anni fa la possibilità di voltare pagina.Capisco l'incazzatura per il tradimento ma non ci si può far ridurre moralmente cosi  in basso per vendetta.Gli anni non li ha persi solo lei.
> Non sei stato capace di uscirne con dignità a suo tempo.
> Torno a precisare che non ho nulla contro di te,al massimo mi fa storcere il naso il tuo agire.


A sto punto,no comment


----------



## Altravita (2 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Stando a ciò che hai scritto ,tu NON hai mai detto a tua moglie che appena le figlie fossero state autonome o comunque più indipendenti avresti lasciato la casa e lei.Anzi,sei stato un ottimo attore "sesso,vacanze,comodità....il meglio ,ed illusione che tutto fosse superato " (parole tue).
> Ecco la differenza che non cogli.Hai finto di ricostruire e hai troncato quella che solo tu sapevi essere una farsa perché hai trovato di meglio.
> Il tuo tradimento è durato ben di più di quello di tua moglie .Se quelli erano i tuoi intenti non le hai lasciato anni fa la possibilità di voltare pagina.Capisco l'incazzatura per il tradimento ma non ci si può far ridurre moralmente cosi  in basso per vendetta.Gli anni non li ha persi solo lei.
> Non sei stato capace di uscirne con dignità a suo tempo.
> Torno a precisare che non ho nulla contro di te,al massimo mi fa storcere il naso il tuo agire.


Per me dici cavolate . Pensi che mia moglie mi avesse detto qualcosa ? Lei pensava di essersi innamorata di lui e ti puoi immaginare i suoi pensieri e desideri . Io non mi accorsi di nulla se non a storia terminata . Durante il suo tradimento organizzai una festa per lei il suo compleanno e andammo via tre giorni pensi che mi disse lascia stare ? Pensi che non abbia fatto L amore con me ? Ma qual è quello che mentre tradisce e' sincero con il proprio marito ? Pensi veramente che io in questi anni , 6 anni , fossi L uomo spensierato di prima ? Ero morto dentro e lei se ne accorgeva non poteva non accorgesene . Scopare con 100 donne o innamorarsi di una altra non è la stessa cosa .  Io nel mio 3D mi sono definito traditore con tutto ciò che comporta il termine traditore in termini di egoismo , solo che io L ho fatto quando la nostra coppia la nostra intimità era stata distrutta dal suo tradimento . Poi vi è L aspetto importantissimo che voi donne fate finta di ignorare ed e quello dei figli . Tu donna scopi in giro fai tutto quello che vuoi e ti tieni i figli la casa tutto , io uomo tradito umiliato invece perdo tutto ! Troppo facile , vorrei vedere a parti invertite . Voi che perdete i figli , li vedete ogni tanto se lui non fa lo stronzo , vi cercate una casetta in affitto o ritornate dalla mamma dopo 20 anni e cercare di vivere con quel poco di stipendio che rimane .  Bello fare L idealista così sempre tutelati


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Per me dici cavolate . Pensi che mia moglie mi avesse detto qualcosa ? Lei pensava di essersi innamorata di lui e ti puoi immaginare i suoi pensieri e desideri . Io non mi accorsi di nulla se non a storia terminata . Durante il suo tradimento organizzai una festa per lei il suo compleanno e andammo via tre giorni pensi che mi disse lascia stare ? Pensi che non abbia fatto L amore con me ? Ma qual è quello che mentre tradisce e' sincero con il proprio marito ? Pensi veramente che io in questi anni , 6 anni , fossi L uomo spensierato di prima ? Ero morto dentro e lei se ne accorgeva non poteva non accorgesene . Scopare con 100 donne o innamorarsi di una altra non è la stessa cosa .  Io nel mio 3D mi sono definito traditore con tutto ciò che comporta il termine traditore in termini di egoismo , solo che io L ho fatto quando la nostra coppia la nostra intimità era stata distrutta dal suo tradimento . Poi vi è L aspetto importantissimo che voi donne fate finta di ignorare ed e quello dei figli . Tu donna scopi in giro fai tutto quello che vuoi e ti tieni i figli la casa tutto , io uomo tradito umiliato invece perdo tutto ! Troppo facile , vorrei vedere a parti invertite . Voi che perdete i figli , li vedete ogni tanto se lui non fa lo stronzo , vi cercate una casetta in affitto o ritornate dalla mamma dopo 20 anni e cercare di vivere con quel poco di stipendio che rimane .  Bello fare L idealista così sempre tutelati


Ti faccio una domanda,anche se con i se e i ma non si va lontano.
Se la tua ex moglie non avesse avuto quella lunga relazione,il tuo matrimonio sarebbe continuato fino ad oggi,o credi che l'incontro con la tua compagna attuale ne avrebbe comunque decretato la fine?
Altra domanda,a tutt'oggi le vostre figlie sanno del tradimento della madre?


----------



## void (2 Gennaio 2017)

Ma questa discussione è finalizzata ad aiutare Cuore o altro......
Sembra un' udienza.....


----------



## void (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta di aver dato spunti di riflessione e ti ringrazio di avermelo scritto...
> ...è una cosa che mi soddisfa molto, quando mi riesce


Cosa sia realmente l'amore e le sue implicazioni nei rapporti umani è un concetto sul quale sto elaborando da tempo. Tu ne hai sintetizzato l'essenza in due righe. Non è una capacità da poco.

Penso anche io che siamo.portati a pensare che il nostro amore si proietti nell'altro e quando la vita ci fa capire che non è così...arriva il disastro.....o la consapevolezza. Ma tutto passa attraverso noi, è li che l'amore nasce o muore. L'altro al massimo può condividere. Ma l'amore rimane una cosa nostra, un sentimento egoistico perché serve a gratificare noi e non l'altro. Le ancestrali tracce del tempo in cui si correva in branco a caccia, rimangono ancora sepolte in noi e alle volte escono fuori. Il pensiero, la cultura hanno elaborato e strutturato quelle tracce, quegli istinti, trasformadoli in qualcosa di complesso, in una sovrastruttura che forse non esiste realmente o non è quello che pensiamo sia: l'amore.
Forse, sulla base di questo, penso che la strada giusta sia la consapevolezza di ciò che siamo e non il giudizio nel confronto dell'altro.
Ma è difficile.


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Cosa sia realmente l'amore e le sue implicazioni nei rapporti umani è un concetto sul quale sto elaborando da tempo. Tu ne hai sintetizzato l'essenza in due righe. Non è una capacità da poco.
> 
> Penso anche io che siamo.portati a pensare che il nostro amore si proietti nell'altro e quando la vita ci fa capire che non è così...arriva il disastro.....o la consapevolezza. Ma tutto passa attraverso noi, è li che l'amore nasce o muore. L'altro al massimo può condividere. Ma l'amore rimane una cosa nostra, un sentimento egoistico perché serve a gratificare noi e non l'altro. Le ancestrali tracce del tempo in cui si correva in branco a caccia, rimangono ancora sepolte in noi e alle volte escono fuori.* Il pensiero, la cultura hanno elaborato e strutturato quelle tracce, quegli istinti, trasformadoli in qualcosa di complesso, in una sovrastruttura che forse non esiste realmente o non è quello che pensiamo sia: l'amore.*
> Forse, sulla base di questo, penso che la strada giusta sia la consapevolezza di ciò che siamo e non il giudizio nel confronto dell'altro.
> Ma è difficile.


Condivido, soprattutto il neretto. Del nostro essere "specie con una etologia" pochi considerano, ma è importante, dannatamente importante.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Ma questa discussione è finalizzata ad aiutare Cuore o altro......
> Sembra un' udienza.....


Capita che dal generale si passi al particolare e viceversa 

perché un'udienza ?


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Ma questa discussione è finalizzata ad aiutare Cuore o altro......
> Sembra un' udienza.....


Scusa,ma a chi rivolgevi questa tua esternazione?


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Stando a ciò che hai scritto ,tu NON hai mai detto a tua moglie che appena le figlie fossero state autonome o comunque più indipendenti avresti lasciato la casa e lei.Anzi,sei stato un ottimo attore "sesso,vacanze,comodità....il meglio ,ed illusione che tutto fosse superato " (parole tue).*
> Ecco la differenza che non cogli.Hai finto di ricostruire *e hai troncato quella che solo tu sapevi essere una farsa perché hai trovato di meglio.
> Il tuo tradimento è durato ben di più di quello di tua moglie .Se quelli erano i tuoi intenti non le hai lasciato anni fa la possibilità di voltare pagina.Capisco l'incazzatura per il tradimento ma non ci si può far ridurre moralmente cosi  in basso per vendetta.Gli anni non li ha persi solo lei.
> Non sei stato capace di uscirne con dignità a suo tempo.
> Torno a precisare che non ho nulla contro di te,al massimo mi fa storcere il naso il tuo agire.



Mistral, basta rifletterci un po' sopra per rendersi conto che NON ci sono differenze di comportamento fra i due.
Se lui è stato un bravo attore, la moglie non lo è da meno. 
Dici che lui ha finto...certo che sì, ma lei ha recitato lo stesso teatrino, cambia solo la tempistica, lei l'ha fatto prima e proprio questo attribuisce un peso diverso all'agire di lui, che è reazione e conseguenza.
Cerchiamo di non dimenticare che una batosta come una relazione extra provoca un cataclisma e una frattura in un matrimonio...
Altravita non è stato cinico e calcolatore, lui ci ha provato e riprovato a ricostruire, non ha finto di farlo.
Poi ha capito che non funzionava, che c'era poco o niente da salvare ed ha agito come sappiamo e, nel frattempo, era passato del tempo.
Penso che dopo un tradimento basato su una vera relazione, i principi morali se ne vadano dritti dritti a quel paese...e che abbia poco senso chiamarli in causa.
E che quanto è successo sia molto molto umano e per nulla condannabile.


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Cosa sia realmente l'amore e le sue implicazioni nei rapporti umani è un concetto sul quale sto elaborando da tempo. Tu ne hai sintetizzato l'essenza in due righe. Non è una capacità da poco.
> 
> Penso anche io che siamo.portati a pensare che il nostro amore si proietti nell'altro e quando la vita ci fa capire che non è così...arriva il disastro.....o la consapevolezza. Ma tutto passa attraverso noi, è li che l'amore nasce o muore. L'altro al massimo può condividere. Ma l'amore rimane una cosa nostra, *un sentimento egoistico perché serve a gratificare noi e non l'altro. *Le ancestrali tracce del tempo in cui si correva in branco a caccia, rimangono ancora sepolte in noi e alle volte escono fuori. Il pensiero, la cultura hanno elaborato e strutturato quelle tracce, quegli istinti, trasformadoli in qualcosa di complesso, in una sovrastruttura che forse non esiste realmente o non è quello che pensiamo sia: l'amore.
> Forse, sulla base di questo, penso che la strada giusta sia la consapevolezza di ciò che siamo e non il giudizio nel confronto dell'altro.
> Ma è difficile.



D'accordissimo sul fatto che si proietti il nostro amore, così come le nostre aspettative, nell'altro.
Sul neretto: l'amore che proviamo fa stare bene noi, certamente, ma il sentirsi amati è parimenti gratificante.
L'essere umano ha bisogno di essere amato, e sarebbe meglio non fosse così: quanto dolore risparmiato in amore.


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che molto sinceramente io auguro a tua figlia di essere semplicemente se stessa? che se fosse come la madre, o come te...e non una rielaborazione originale delle eredità che le avete Donato....mi spiacerebbe molto. Anche se non la conosco.
> 
> Ma l'idea dei figli come copie di uno o l'altro genitore, mi fanno una tristezza immensa...tenendo conto del fatto che quando si decide di essere genitori sarebbe bello che fosse un percorso in cui ci rende disponibili ad essere "passerelle" per una nuova vita...e non specchi che si lasciano vincere dal desiderio egoico e autoreferenziale di riflettere se stessi all'infinito...


Dico che è come me nel modo di vedere il rapporto uomo/donna fidanzato/fidanzata marito/moglie e che mi ha portato in questi 25 anni a non tradire MAI mia moglie, anzi....................................







ipazia ha detto:


> ...ecco...il primo grassetto è uno degli ingredienti fondamentali per il fallimento del secondo grassetto...


Qui mi sono espresso male, per la serenità dei figli che non devono vedere i nostri problemi e le nostre discussioni cerchiamo di dare esteriormente un'immagine serena del rapporto (che non è ) anche perchè in questo periodo di feste natalizie è difficile rimanere da soli e discutere dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capita che dal generale si passi al particolare e viceversa
> 
> perché un'udienza ?


Questo vorrei capirla, un'udienza per Altravita per me o altro ...............................


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mistral, basta rifletterci un po' sopra per rendersi conto che NON ci sono differenze di comportamento fra i due.
> Se lui è stato un bravo attore, la moglie non lo è da meno.
> Dici che lui ha finto...certo che sì, ma lei ha recitato lo stesso teatrino, cambia solo la tempistica, lei l'ha fatto prima e proprio questo attribuisce un peso diverso all'agire di lui, che è reazione e conseguenza.
> Cerchiamo di non dimenticare che una batosta come una relazione extra provoca un cataclisma e una frattura in un matrimonio...
> ...


Scusami ma non mi sembra così


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Questo vorrei capirla, un'udienza per Altravita per me o altro ...............................


attendiamo risposta da [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION]


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> attendiamo risposta da [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION]


Ma anche no.....


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Dico che è come me nel modo di vedere il rapporto uomo/donna fidanzato/fidanzata marito/moglie e che mi ha portato in questi 25 anni a non tradire MAI mia moglie, anzi....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tua moglie ti sembrava diversa da te? 

Attento alle proiezioni cuoreinfranto...

Tua figlia farà il suo percorso nella vita. E non sarà a te a dover rispondere. Ma solo e unicamente a se stessa. Ribadisco l'augurio che somigli solo e unicamente a se stessa. Per lei. 
E che abbia il coraggio di non rinunciare mai a ciò che è nel suo profondo, anche se quel che è, è profondamente lontano da te. E da sua madre. 

Perchè se non avesse quel coraggio, l'unica a soffrirne sarebbe lei. 

Tu non sai chi è tua figlia...o meglio, lo sai allo stesso modo in cui sapevi chi era tua moglie. 

E te lo ripeto...attento alle proiezioni...

Quando alla seconda parte del tuo post...accetta che sbaglierete. Che sbaglierai nella gestione di tutta questa apocalisse. Accetta che l'universo non è incrinato, è sempre dove era prima della tua scoperta. 
E, se puoi, insegnalo...


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Cosa sia realmente l'amore e le sue implicazioni nei rapporti umani è un concetto sul quale sto elaborando da tempo. Tu ne hai sintetizzato l'essenza in due righe. Non è una capacità da poco.
> 
> Penso anche io che siamo.portati a pensare che il nostro amore si proietti nell'altro e quando la vita ci fa capire che non è così...arriva il disastro.....o la consapevolezza. Ma tutto passa attraverso noi, è li che l'amore nasce o muore. L'altro al massimo può condividere. Ma l'amore rimane una cosa nostra, un sentimento egoistico perché serve a gratificare noi e non l'altro. *Le ancestrali tracce del tempo in cui si correva in branco a caccia, rimangono ancora sepolte in noi e alle volte escono fuori. Il pensiero, la cultura hanno elaborato e strutturato quelle tracce*, quegli istinti, trasformadoli in qualcosa di complesso, in una sovrastruttura che forse non esiste realmente o non è quello che pensiamo sia: l'amore.
> Forse, sulla base di questo, penso che la strada giusta sia la consapevolezza di ciò che siamo e non il giudizio nel confronto dell'altro.
> Ma è difficile.


Stai seguendo tracce simili alle mie...

E mi hai regalato tu una prospettiva con cui giocare...come dice [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION], anche io penso sia dannatamente importante ricordarci della nostra etologia...e non perderci nell'illusione dell'antropocentrismo, con tutto quel che comporta...in particolare nei termini del giudizio, anche se non soltanto...


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tua moglie ti sembrava diversa da te?


Assolutamente no, anche se poi.................................

Attento alle proiezioni cuoreinfranto...




ipazia ha detto:


> Quando alla seconda parte del tuo post...accetta che sbaglierete. Che sbaglierai nella gestione di tutta questa apocalisse. Accetta che l'universo non è incrinato, è sempre dove era prima della tua scoperta.
> E, se puoi, insegnalo...


Spiegami............................................ se ti va


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anche se poi.................................
> 
> Attento alle proiezioni cuoreinfranto...
> 
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che mi baso solo ed unicamente sulle sensazioni che mi salgono leggendoti...quindi, prendi con le pinze...sono spunti, e sicuramente dentro ci sono io 

Ti leggo, e leggo un impulso alla protezione dei tuoi figli. 
E spesso quell'impulso protettivo si trasforma nel voler a tutti i costi mantenere intatta l'illusione. 

Ecco...i figli sentono. Molto più di quello che si pensa. E intendono...e la discordanza, la dissonanza cognitiva fra ciò che si percepisce intorno e ciò che viene detto, è molto più deleteria e confondente della cruda verità. 

Ossia, per voi in questo natale, che di serenità c'è ne è stata gran poca. Perchè sereni non eravate. 
Ma questo non toglie niente al fatto che l'affetto che vi lega come gruppo familiare (e non uso appositamente famiglia) sia intaccato. 

L'universo è esattamente dove era. Non è successo niente. In realtà. 
Intendiamoci, non sto sminuendo e nemmeno negando...ma la sensazione di crollo è solo tua e di tua moglie. Ed è vostra solo a livello di coppia maschio e femmina che avevano un progetto a due. 

Il progetto di gruppo familiare, che si sostiene nella cura e nella crescita dei cuccioli...è intersecato, ma non è la stessa cosa. 

L'universo non si è incrinato. Ad essere incrinata è l'illusione della famiglia felice. 

Il resto è esattamente dove stava prima. E per dirla tutta, all'universo non gliene frega una beneamata del vostro dolore, del tradimento, della caduta dei sogni...la Vita va avanti. Ed è indifferente al vostro dolore individuale. 

E non è cattiveria...è speranza. 

Ecco perchè dico che sbaglierai...e di accettarlo. Includi i vostri errori, nell'insegnare che l'universo è sempre lì. 
Non vi fa fuori perchè tua moglie ha scopato e tu l'hai scoperta. 
E' una vostra tragedia individuale. 

Più ne siete consapevoli, meno i riflessi vanno a sporcare la coppia genitoriale, che fra i suoi compiti ha quello di insegnare che la Vita riserva Sorprese. E che non si possono evitare. Ma solo accettare, condividere...e superare. Come si può. Con le risorse a disposizione...e in questo momento le tue sono ferite, confuse, incazzate, deluse...

Non sei sereno. E mica puoi pensare di essere sereno per finta e pure credere che gli altri ci credano. Accetta che sbaglierai. E' semplice in realtà...non pensi?


Edit: quanto a tua figlia...non cercarci dentro tua moglie. La rettitudine che tua moglie, secondo il tuo giudizio, non ha avuto. 
Tua figlia non c'entra niente. Lasciala fuori.


----------



## void (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> attendiamo risposta da [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION]


Niente di particolare, mi sembrava, e sottolineo sembrava, che discussione si stesse trasformando in un processo ad Altravita. Sembrava e risottololineo sembrava, un dibattimento fra accusa e difesa.
Il tutto al fine di sdrammatizzare....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Niente di particolare, mi sembrava, e sottolineo sembrava, che discussione si stesse trasformando in un processo ad Altravita. Sembrava e risottololineo sembrava, un dibattimento fra accusa e difesa.
> Il tutto al fine di sdrammatizzare....


ah ok


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

*K*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ok


Minkiiaa,Fiammetta....meno male che hai aggiunto la faccina,perché quel ah,ok,sembrava proprio un...l'hai scampata bella,:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minkiiaa,Fiammetta....meno male che hai aggiunto la faccina,perché quel ah,ok,sembrava proprio un...l'hai scampata bella,:carneval:


Parbleu!!!sta a vedere che riesco a passare per cattivella...sarebbe un risultato :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parbleu!!!sta a vedere che riesco a passare per cattivella...sarebbe un risultato :rotfl:


Da quel poco che ti conosco......lo credo anch'io....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Da quel poco che ti conosco......lo credo anch'io....


Che sono cattivella ? Amen sei il primo che c'è  arrivato  non sai che fatica


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che mi baso solo ed unicamente sulle sensazioni che mi salgono leggendoti...quindi, prendi con le pinze...sono spunti, e sicuramente dentro ci sono io
> 
> Ti leggo, e leggo un impulso alla protezione dei tuoi figli.
> E spesso quell'impulso protettivo si trasforma nel voler a tutti i costi mantenere intatta l'illusione.
> ...


:forza:


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> :forza:


prego


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Da quel poco che ti conosco......lo credo anch'io....


Che sarebbe un risultato.....


----------



## iosolo (2 Gennaio 2017)

Non ricordo in quale post ma lessi qualche tempo fa che il "tradimento" colpisce il primo tassello di un lungo domino, non si sa dove si andrà a finire, ma spingendo la prima, questa urta la seconda, che a sua volta urta la terza e così via. La storia si modifica e da quel momento in poi non potrà mai essere più la stessa.

Io capisco molto [MENTION=6914]Altravita[/MENTION], nel momento in cui la moglie ha buttato giù quel tassello, la sua vita è cambiata, è cambiato il suo modo di rapportarsi al rapporto, all'amore e alla sua stessa vita. E' cambiata la percezione di lei, la percezione di se stesso e anche le certezze che avevano accompagnato la sua vita. 
Tutto perché quel maledetto tassello è stato fatto cadere. 

Il tradimento cambia così tante cose, dentro e fuori di noi, che nessuno può dire quale sarà l'effetto domino per noi. Non per noi come coppia, ma per noi come persone. Come singole entità. 
Si diventa anche egoisti, perchè no, bisogna anche difendersi. 
Si diventa disillusi, perchè la realtà ci è piombata addosso. 
Si diventa concreti, perchè l'ammmooore è solo figlio di una sciocca idea. 
Si diventa furbi, perchè "cretini" ci siamo già stati. 
E' un cambiamento lento ed inesorabile... come un tassello alla volta che cade. 

L'effetto domino di [MENTION=6914]Altravita[/MENTION] lo ha spinto fino a dove è arrivato ma non credo sia giusto giudicarlo per un gioco che non ha cominciato lui. Ha fatto le sue scelte con le carte che qualcun'altro ha messo davanti a lui, e a cercato di fare il meglio per lui. Egoisticamente e giustamente, a questo punto, almeno per me. Se tu rompi un patto non puoi credere che non ci siano conseguenze. Sua moglie per prima può rimproverare solo se stessa per aver spinto quel tassello, per aver innescato quella catena che lo ha portato fuori da quella casa. 

Quello che invece non capisco di [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION] è che non riesco a percepire la sua rabbia. Non la sento, non la percepisco nelle sue frasi e nelle sue parole... 

Sei arrabbiato [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION]?! Perchè dovresti esserlo: ti ha ingannato, mentito e imbrogliato. Ha giurato di avere cura di te ,ma ha smesso di farlo per noia  e per la voglia di un brivido.
Non permetterti di giustificarla, cerca di capirla forse, ma non giustificarla. 

Devi essere arrabbiato [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION], perchè vuol dire che ti ami e che tu stesso avrai cura di te. 

Non importa avere hobby, cazzate o donne ... l'importante è avere cura di te. Sapere che se tu non pensi a te stesso nessuno lo farà per te. Nessuno. Tu sei la persona più importante per te, sempre e comunque.


----------



## trilobita (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale post ma lessi qualche tempo fa che il "tradimento" colpisce il primo tassello di un lungo domino, non si sa dove si andrà a finire, ma spingendo la prima, questa urta la seconda, che a sua volta urta la terza e così via. La storia si modifica e da quel momento in poi non potrà mai essere più la stessa.
> 
> Io capisco molto [MENTION=6914]Altravita[/MENTION], nel momento in cui la moglie ha buttato giù quel tassello, la sua vita è cambiata, è cambiato il suo modo di rapportarsi al rapporto, all'amore e alla sua stessa vita. E' cambiata la percezione di lei, la percezione di se stesso e anche le certezze che avevano accompagnato la sua vita.
> Tutto perché quel maledetto tassello è stato fatto cadere.
> ...


Quoto al cubo


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il tradimento cambia così tante cose, dentro e fuori di noi, che nessuno può dire quale sarà l'effetto domino per noi. Non per noi come coppia, ma per noi come persone. Come singole entità.
> Si diventa anche egoisti, perchè no, bisogna anche difendersi.
> Si diventa disillusi, perchè la realtà ci è piombata addosso.
> Si diventa concreti, perchè l'ammmooore è solo figlio di una sciocca idea.
> ...


Sono arrabbiato, nessuno lo sa meglio di me................... ho solo paura di farla uscire perchè....................... ho paura di affrontarla .......
Mi è già stato detto di guardarmi e pensare a me ma per il momento ho altre priorità........i figli, poi magari.....non so..................


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sono arrabbiato, nessuno lo sa meglio di me................... ho solo paura di farla uscire perchè.......................
> Mi è già stato detto di guardarmi e pensare a me ma per il momento ho altre priorità........i figli, poi magari.....non so..................


O forse..............dovrei trovare la persona giusta..........................


----------



## iosolo (2 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> O forse..............dovrei trovare la persona giusta..........................


Sei tu la persona giusta, non cercare fuori. Sei tu, la persona giusta per la quale devi essere arrabbiato, sei tu la priorità, nemmeno i tuoi figli, tu. 

Si parlava qualche post fa di "istinti primitivi" e sai cosa leggo io di te, paura. No rabbia, no dolore, ma paura. 
Il problema è che la sente anche tua moglie questa paura, e io so che tu non vuoi sentirtelo dire, ma finchè percepisce la tua paura avrà sempre potere su di te. 
E tu ora non puoi permetterti che lei abbia questo potere, perchè tu non puoi fidarti di lei. E' terribile anche solo pensarlo lo so, ma è così, non ti puoi fidare di lei. 

Sei arrabbiato?! Davvero sei arrabbiato?! 
Parlami della tua rabbia allora. Dimmi quanti la odi e perchè. 
Dopo che lo hai fatto e mi dici che vuoi ricostruire con lei, forse scoprirai che la persona giusta è sempre stata lei.


----------



## Cuore infranto (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sei tu la persona giusta, non cercare fuori. Sei tu, la persona giusta per la quale devi essere arrabbiato, sei tu la priorità, nemmeno i tuoi figli, tu.
> 
> Si parlava qualche post fa di "istinti primitivi" e sai cosa leggo io di te, paura. No rabbia, no dolore, ma paura.
> Il problema è che la sente anche tua moglie questa paura, e io so che tu non vuoi sentirtelo dire, ma finchè percepisce la tua paura avrà sempre potere su di te.
> ...


La rabbia che provo è talmente grande che farebbe esplodere tutto, manderebbe a fare un culo tutto e tutti compreso i figli e che potrebbe portarti a fare cose insensate...........Se ti dicessi che la odio solamente, sarebbe come mentire a me stesso, non puoi immaginare cosa provo per quella persona che ha distrutto il sogno di una vita.........
Di natura sono impulsivo e irascibile (tengo a precisare: mai in famiglia) e mi stupisco di essere su una tastiera a condividere con voi il mio dolore piuttosto che agire................


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale post ma lessi qualche tempo fa che il "tradimento" colpisce il primo tassello di un lungo domino, non si sa dove si andrà a finire, ma spingendo la prima, questa urta la seconda, che a sua volta urta la terza e così via. La storia si modifica e da quel momento in poi non potrà mai essere più la stessa.
> 
> Io capisco molto @_Altravita_, nel momento in cui la moglie ha buttato giù quel tassello, la sua vita è cambiata, è cambiato il suo modo di rapportarsi al rapporto, all'amore e alla sua stessa vita. E' cambiata la percezione di lei, la percezione di se stesso e anche le certezze che avevano accompagnato la sua vita.
> Tutto perché quel maledetto tassello è stato fatto cadere.
> ...



Bravissimissima!! :up:
Da incorniciare!


----------



## Altravita (2 Gennaio 2017)

*Parlo di me per L ultima volta*

Non voglio intasare il 3D di cuore ma voglio fargli capire che lui non sa e non potrà sapere cosa succederà soprattutto riguardo a se stesso . Voglio fargli capire che è solo e la forza per andare avanti , qualsiasi sarà la metà la può trovare solo in se stesso, sua moglie potrà dargli le motivazioni ma la forza no .2010 scopro tradimento di mia moglie . Un anno passato a litigare avvicinarsi e poi allontanarla con violenza ( in senso figurato naturalmente ) . Un anno dove ero come impazzito dove alternavo momenti di calma a momenti di estrema prostrazione e avevo problemi di impotenza . Poi piano piano mi sono calmato ed abbiamo iniziato di nuovo a vivere . Il senso di inquietudine ed ineguatezza però , anche se non manifesti come prima , erano sempre lì a fianco e mi assalivano quando meno me L aspettavo . Comunque in casa c era una parvenza di normalità e le figlie erano più tranquille . Nel gennaio 2013 in treno conosco una donna , subito grande simpatia e confidenza . La vedevo solo in treno al mattino e alla sera , ma il confrontarmi con lei mi faceva stare bene ed abbiamo raggiunto un grado di intimità che pensavo inimmaginabile .Al tempo stesso mi domandavo come mai riuscivo ad essere me stesso con una sconosciuta e non con mia moglie . Le risposte non mi piacevano e la sconosciuta non c entrava nulla . Poi giugno 2013 assieme ad una collega che conoscevo superficialmente inizio a lavorare su un importante lavoro da fare in Puglia . Ci scopriamo in sintonia e leghiamo molto . Ad agosto nonostante le ferie ci sentiamo quotidianamente nulla di equivoco ma il piacere di sentirla . Quando torniamo al lavoro siamo ancora più uniti e ci apriamo confidandoci i problemi personali famigliari e lavorativi . Stiamo bene assieme e passiamo tutta la giornata assieme pausa caffè e pausa pranzo comprese . Metà ottobre 2013 un sabato pomeriggio al centro commerciale mentre bevo un caffè con mia moglie lo incontriamo , me lo trovo di fianco ci guardiamo in silenzio tutti e tre . Io mi sento mancare senza dire nulla scappo nel parcheggio ed inizio a piangere come mai ho fatto in vita mia . L episodio mi segna molto ed il lunedì al lavoro la collega mi chiede cosa c è . Io tentenno ma poi le racconto . Lei allora si racconta e mi parla dei suoi poblemi . Novembre 2013 la ditta ci manda entrambi in puglia per 10 gg . Passiamo tutti i giorni e le sere a cena assieme ( siamo solo noi non c erano altri colleghi ) e li è un crescendo di confidenze di intimità e finiamo a letto 2 volte . Al ritorno capiamo che non era la cosa giusta che entrambi avevamo molte cose da sistemare e che quello che era successo era il frutto della nostra disperazione .  Ottobre 2014 ad una mostra di fotografia conosco lei è con lei cambia tutto . Questo è il mostro immorale Altravita .


----------



## Altravita (2 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> I discorsi con L uomo anziano avrebbero dovuto darle gli strumenti per parlarti per dirti cosa le mancava e che cercava altrove perché spariti dal vs matrimonio . Sarebbe stata dura ma sarebbe stata da parte sua una grande prova d amore verso di te . Altro che prepararle il campo allo stalloncino allenatore . Comunque ognuno deve trovare le risposte dentro di se : io ho fatto le mie scelte e tu farai le tue senza farti condizionare . Ma devi sgombrare tutte le mezze verità e le cose dette a metà per non fare male . Per questo bisogna chiamare le cose con il proprio nome .


Cuore hai evitato di commentare questo post che forse è più importante della mia storia che invece hai commentato e criticato . Sai ti ho visto tentennare davanti alle motivazioni di tua moglie e colpevolizzarti . Ribadisco quanto scritto per il primo svago ma nel secondo io ci vedo molto molto altro . Un altro che sicuramente non ti piace e che eviti di affrontare .La forza la devi trovare in te urlando incazzandoti e pretendendo la verità . Potrà far male ma solo attraverso la verità potrà esserci la vostra rinascita . Dalla verità nasce la fiducia e denota la stima che lei ha per te . Se ti riempie la testa di frottole o non ha stima nella tua intelligenza o ha capito che sei talmente debole ed impaurito che accetterai tutto  . E una donna che non ha stima del proprio uomo e' quanto di più brutto ci possa essere per il vostro futuro .


----------



## spleen (3 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Non voglio intasare il 3D di cuore ma voglio fargli capire che lui non sa e non potrà sapere cosa succederà soprattutto riguardo a se stesso . Voglio fargli capire che è solo e la forza per andare avanti , qualsiasi sarà la metà la può trovare solo in se stesso, sua moglie potrà dargli le motivazioni ma la forza no .2010 scopro tradimento di mia moglie . Un anno passato a litigare avvicinarsi e poi allontanarla con violenza ( in senso figurato naturalmente ) . Un anno dove ero come impazzito dove alternavo momenti di calma a momenti di estrema prostrazione e avevo problemi di impotenza . Poi piano piano mi sono calmato ed abbiamo iniziato di nuovo a vivere . Il senso di inquietudine ed ineguatezza però , anche se non manifesti come prima , erano sempre lì a fianco e mi assalivano quando meno me L aspettavo . Comunque in casa c era una parvenza di normalità e le figlie erano più tranquille . Nel gennaio 2013 in treno conosco una donna , subito grande simpatia e confidenza . La vedevo solo in treno al mattino e alla sera , ma il confrontarmi con lei mi faceva stare bene ed abbiamo raggiunto un grado di intimità che pensavo inimmaginabile .Al tempo stesso mi domandavo come mai riuscivo ad essere me stesso con una sconosciuta e non con mia moglie . Le risposte non mi piacevano e la sconosciuta non c entrava nulla . Poi giugno 2013 assieme ad una collega che conoscevo superficialmente inizio a lavorare su un importante lavoro da fare in Puglia . Ci scopriamo in sintonia e leghiamo molto . Ad agosto nonostante le ferie ci sentiamo quotidianamente nulla di equivoco ma il piacere di sentirla . Quando torniamo al lavoro siamo ancora più uniti e ci apriamo confidandoci i problemi personali famigliari e lavorativi . Stiamo bene assieme e passiamo tutta la giornata assieme pausa caffè e pausa pranzo comprese . Metà ottobre 2013 un sabato pomeriggio al centro commerciale mentre bevo un caffè con mia moglie lo incontriamo , me lo trovo di fianco ci guardiamo in silenzio tutti e tre . Io mi sento mancare senza dire nulla scappo nel parcheggio ed inizio a piangere come mai ho fatto in vita mia . L episodio mi segna molto ed il lunedì al lavoro la collega mi chiede cosa c è . Io tentenno ma poi le racconto . Lei allora si racconta e mi parla dei suoi poblemi . Novembre 2013 la ditta ci manda entrambi in puglia per 10 gg . Passiamo tutti i giorni e le sere a cena assieme ( siamo solo noi non c erano altri colleghi ) e li è un crescendo di confidenze di intimità e finiamo a letto 2 volte . Al ritorno capiamo che non era la cosa giusta che entrambi avevamo molte cose da sistemare e che quello che era successo era il frutto della nostra disperazione .  Ottobre 2014 ad una mostra di fotografia conosco lei è con lei cambia tutto . Questo è il mostro immorale Altravita .


Il tradimento ha messo in moto una frana, ha aperto l'argine di una diga, insomma.

Quando si dice che non si saprà mai come poi va a finire evidentemente è vero e si intende questo. Ed è arduo tracciare una linea di responsabilità individuale.


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Non voglio intasare il 3D di cuore ma voglio fargli capire che lui non sa e non potrà sapere cosa succederà soprattutto riguardo a se stesso . Voglio fargli capire che è solo e la forza per andare avanti , qualsiasi sarà la metà la può trovare solo in se stesso, sua moglie potrà dargli le motivazioni ma la forza no .2010 scopro tradimento di mia moglie . Un anno passato a litigare avvicinarsi e poi allontanarla con violenza ( in senso figurato naturalmente ) . Un anno dove ero come impazzito dove alternavo momenti di calma a momenti di estrema prostrazione e avevo problemi di impotenza . Poi piano piano mi sono calmato ed abbiamo iniziato di nuovo a vivere . Il senso di inquietudine ed ineguatezza però , anche se non manifesti come prima , erano sempre lì a fianco e mi assalivano quando meno me L aspettavo . Comunque in casa c era una parvenza di normalità e le figlie erano più tranquille . Nel gennaio 2013 in treno conosco una donna , subito grande simpatia e confidenza . La vedevo solo in treno al mattino e alla sera , ma il confrontarmi con lei mi faceva stare bene ed abbiamo raggiunto un grado di intimità che pensavo inimmaginabile .Al tempo stesso mi domandavo come mai riuscivo ad essere me stesso con una sconosciuta e non con mia moglie . Le risposte non mi piacevano e la sconosciuta non c entrava nulla . Poi giugno 2013 assieme ad una collega che conoscevo superficialmente inizio a lavorare su un importante lavoro da fare in Puglia . Ci scopriamo in sintonia e leghiamo molto . Ad agosto nonostante le ferie ci sentiamo quotidianamente nulla di equivoco ma il piacere di sentirla . Quando torniamo al lavoro siamo ancora più uniti e ci apriamo confidandoci i problemi personali famigliari e lavorativi . Stiamo bene assieme e passiamo tutta la giornata assieme pausa caffè e pausa pranzo comprese . Metà ottobre 2013 un sabato pomeriggio al centro commerciale mentre bevo un caffè con mia moglie lo incontriamo , me lo trovo di fianco ci guardiamo in silenzio tutti e tre . Io mi sento mancare senza dire nulla scappo nel parcheggio ed inizio a piangere come mai ho fatto in vita mia . L episodio mi segna molto ed il lunedì al lavoro la collega mi chiede cosa c è . Io tentenno ma poi le racconto . Lei allora si racconta e mi parla dei suoi poblemi . Novembre 2013 la ditta ci manda entrambi in puglia per 10 gg . Passiamo tutti i giorni e le sere a cena assieme ( siamo solo noi non c erano altri colleghi ) e li è un crescendo di confidenze di intimità e finiamo a letto 2 volte . Al ritorno capiamo che non era la cosa giusta che entrambi avevamo molte cose da sistemare e che quello che era successo era il frutto della nostra disperazione .  Ottobre 2014 ad una mostra di fotografia conosco lei è con lei cambia tutto . Questo è il mostro immorale Altravita .


Mi dispiace se ti sei sentito criticato da parte mia, ma ribadisco che in questo momento, per come mi conosco non riuscirei a stare con mia moglie e avere una relazione parallela. Poi ...........  magari con in il passare dei mesi, anni potrei diventare quello che non sono e che mai vorrei..............


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Cuore hai evitato di commentare questo post che forse è più importante della mia storia che invece hai commentato e criticato . Sai ti ho visto tentennare davanti alle motivazioni di tua moglie e colpevolizzarti . Ribadisco quanto scritto per il primo svago ma nel secondo io ci vedo molto molto altro . Un altro che sicuramente non ti piace e che eviti di affrontare .La forza la devi trovare in te urlando incazzandoti e pretendendo la verità . Potrà far male ma solo attraverso la verità potrà esserci la vostra rinascita . *Dalla verità nasce la fiducia e denota la stima che lei ha per te . Se ti riempie la testa di frottole o non ha stima nella tua intelligenza o ha capito che sei talmente debole ed impaurito che accetterai tutto  . E una donna che non ha stima del proprio uomo e' quanto di più brutto ci possa essere per il vostro futuro* .


Le motivazioni che ha fornito mia moglie "ho sbagliato a cercare/confidare attenzioni con persone che ne hanno approfittato" non le ho mai prese come vere giustificazioni, ma ho voluta capire a sua insaputa con che persone si è confidata. Ne è uscito un quadro talmente brutto che non sto qui a parlarne.
Dalle parole in neretto sono alla ricerca se vale la pena...........................continuare


----------



## spleen (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Le motivazioni che ha fornito mia moglie "ho sbagliato a cercare/*confidare attenzioni con persone che ne hanno approfittato"* non le ho mai prese come vere giustificazioni, ma ho voluta capire a sua insaputa con che persone si è confidata. Ne è uscito un quadro talmente brutto che non sto qui a parlarne.
> Dalle parole in neretto sono alla ricerca se vale la pena...........................continuare


Se non ne avessero approfittato sarebbe stato meno grave? Aver cercato "altrove" non è di per sè un problema?


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se non ne avessero approfittato sarebbe stato meno grave? Aver cercato "altrove" non è di per sè un problema?


Sicuramente...............


----------



## iosolo (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se ti sei sentito criticato da  parte mia, ma ribadisco che in questo momento, per come mi conosco non  riuscirei a stare con mia moglie e avere una relazione parallela. Poi  ...........  magari con in il passare dei mesi, anni potrei diventare  quello che non sono e che mai vorrei..............





Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Le motivazioni che ha fornito mia moglie  "ho sbagliato a cercare/confidare attenzioni con persone che ne hanno  approfittato" non le ho mai prese come vere giustificazioni, ma ho  voluta capire a sua insaputa con che persone si è confidata. Ne è uscito  un quadro talmente brutto che non sto qui a parlarne.
> Dalle parole in neretto sono alla ricerca se vale la pena...........................continuare


Cuore il cambiamento sarà inevitabile, sia che tu decida di vivere  ancora con tua moglie, sia che tu decida di chiudere con lei, e sarai tu  a dirigere questo cambiamento. 

Nessuno ti dice che dovrai  vivere una storia parallela, che ti devi innamorare di un altra persona,  che dovrai scoparti la moglie dell'allenatore, quelle sono scelte che  farai tu. Che farai tu considerato te stesso, e quello che sei e che  vuoi diventare. 

Probabilmente resterai per sempre con tua moglie  ma se vuoi farlo e vuoi tornare ad avere la tua serenità devi  "cambiare". Cambiare il tuo modo di approcciarti a lei e al vostro  rapporto, il modo in cui tu la vedi e il modo in cui tu vedi te stesso. 

Quando  sono andata in terapia il mio psicologo mi disse: non sperare di  tornare come prima, il prima ha portato al disastro, spera di avere  altro. 
All'inizio fai fatica a capire e quello che vuoi è solo ritornare al tuo sogno, agli unicorno rosa come dicono qui. 
Ma  questo era, un sogno, no la realtà. La realtà cruda, violenta e  orribile è che invece lei in quel sogno non ci credeva e che tutto quel  "sogno" gli stava stretto. 
Ora c'è da capire se in questa nuova realtà voi insieme potete funzionare. 

Altravita  ci ha provato ma senza successo, io ci sto provando ma non conosco  ancora i risultati, altri ancora ci sono riusciti e forse in cuor loro  in questa nuova realtà sono felici... altri ancora rimangono ma vuoti. 

Quello che ti posso consigliare è di non sperare di tornare al ieri. Non sperarlo, non desiderarlo, ti faresti solo male. 

Ad esempio hai pensato a una terapia di coppia?! In modo che tutto quell'odio possa fluire senza far danni?!


----------



## Skorpio (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> ha distrutto il sogno di una vita......................


Ecco.. Pensa a queste parole che hai scritto... C'è già dentro l'imbroglio.
Il sogno

E l'imbroglio mica è sognare
Quello è un privilegio...

L'imbroglio è l'incapacità di gestire la realtà quando si presenta, e nel presentarsi infrange il sogno.

Non hai nulla da perdonarle, nulla voleva fare "contro" di te

Ti prendi una scena che non ti appartiene. 
Un diritto che non esiste, se non nel "sogno"

Quello di essere "il tutto" x qualcun altro

Oggi hai una realtà, dura, infastidente

Puoi ripartire da quella, con lei o con un'altra... Scegli tu

Per tornare a sognare.. Che sognare è bello... 

Sapendo gestire però anche lo star con i piedi per terra, con equilibrio.

Solo chi ha ben presente che la propria vita è sulla terra, che la sua forza di gravità lo sbatterà x terra, come a te avviene oggi, si può permettere di volare, con le giuste cautele e le giuste altezze.


----------



## Altravita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sicuramente...............


Nessuno si e approfittato di lei . La storia platonica poteva portartela via e magari per un po' è stato così . Lei parlava si confidava riceveva emozioni che con te non riusciva ad avere . Mia moglie fu molto turbata quando le dissi della donna del treno . Con L altro e' a mio avviso qualcosa di diverso . Non e sentimento e neppure sesso . Se vuoi sesso non vai per 30 minuti in parcheggi per un anno . Il buon sesso può essere a volte questo ma e soprattutto qualcosa d altro . Io vedo , a mio parere , una donna annoiata delusa . In questi rapporti io ci vedo andrenalina brivido . La situazione e la tua presenza davano questi elementi . Il fatto che poi lo incontravate assieme agli allenamenti , L imbarazzo della situazione , il tener noscosto davano una scarica in più . Se fosse stata libera dopo la prima volta non ci sarebbe più andata . Ma tu c eri e la situazione la sconvolgeva . Lui non te L ha portata via , tu c eri e anche se non presente eri uno dei protagonisti . Guardala per quello che è e magari cercate assieme siate complici . Secondo me c'è la puoi fare


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Le motivazioni che ha fornito mia moglie "ho sbagliato a cercare/confidare attenzioni con persone che ne hanno approfittato" non le ho mai prese come vere giustificazioni, ma ho voluta capire a sua insaputa con che persone si è confidata. Ne è uscito un quadro talmente brutto che non sto qui a parlarne.
> Dalle parole in neretto sono alla ricerca se vale la pena...........................continuare


Invece,dovresti parlarne proprio qui,perché se il quadro che ne esce non ti permette di parlarne e raccontarlo a persone a te vicine,qui puoi illustrarlo senza nessuna conseguenza,nessuno ti conosce ne ora ne dopo,ma puoi vomitare tutto quello che senti e che sai sul comportamento di tua moglie.La mia ex cognata,da sempre è stata ed è una mia confidente intima,gli ho sempre fatto la corte,naturalmente da quando siamo entrambi divorziati,le ho sempre detto e le dico tutt'ora che è bellissima(in pratica sosia sputata di Kai Sandvik,nota dj di qualche tempo fa),lei mi ha sempre corrisposto in egual misura,entrambi ci siamo dati attenzioni rassicuranti e confidenze molto intime,io avrei fatto sesso con lei e lei con me,ma allora separati ma non divorziati,lei con un figlio,non ci siamo mai sfilati le mutande...
Questo per dire che puoi scrivere qualsiasi cosa tu voglia e che ti possa far sfogare perché tenersi tutto dentro è deleterio subito e alla lunga anche peggio.Sulla mia confidenza riguardo la mia ex cognata solo per dire che si possono ottenere attenzioni,lusinghe,senza arrivare a buttare nel cesso matrimonio e figli per questo,scopando squallidamente in un parcheggio per un anno..


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Invece,dovresti parlarne proprio qui,perché se il quadro che ne esce non ti permette di parlarne e raccontarlo a persone a te vicine,qui puoi illustrarlo senza nessuna conseguenza,nessuno ti conosce ne ora ne dopo,ma puoi vomitare tutto quello che senti e che sai sul comportamento di tua moglie.La mia ex cognata,da sempre è stata ed è una mia confidente intima,gli ho sempre fatto la corte,naturalmente da quando siamo entrambi divorziati,le ho sempre detto e le dico tutt'ora che è bellissima(in pratica sosia sputata di Kai Sandvik,nota dj di qualche tempo fa),lei mi ha sempre corrisposto in egual misura,entrambi ci siamo dati attenzioni rassicuranti e confidenze molto intime,io avrei fatto sesso con lei e lei con me,ma allora separati ma non divorziati,lei con un figlio,non ci siamo mai sfilati le mutande...
> Questo per dire che puoi scrivere qualsiasi cosa tu voglia e che ti possa far sfogare perché tenersi tutto dentro è deleterio subito e alla lunga anche peggio.Sulla mia confidenza riguardo la mia ex cognata solo per dire che si possono ottenere attenzioni,lusinghe,senza arrivare a buttare nel cesso matrimonio e figli per questo,scopando squallidamente in un parcheggio per un anno..


Non mi andava di parlare di quelle persone perchè devo solo guardare noi e la nostra famiglia.
Se proprio vuoi sapere.............. il vecchio, non si offendano i sessantenni alla lunga ha dimostrato i suoi propositi e cioè quello di vedere e toccare un corpo più giovane del suo, il secondo " sapeva chi era " è un ottimo parlatore e mia moglie è stata l'ultima di una lunga serie. Ciò non toglie le sue colpe e come scrivevi nel tuo post ......... si doveva fermarsi................... La facevano sentire bella, attraente, simpatica, speciale.............. ma volevano altro in cambio e lei è cascata ......................


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Pensa a queste parole che hai scritto... C'è già dentro l'imbroglio.
> Il sogno
> 
> E l'imbroglio mica è sognare
> ...


:forza:


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non mi andava di parlare di quelle persone perchè devo solo guardare noi e la nostra famiglia.
> Se proprio vuoi sapere.............. il vecchio, non si offendano i sessantenni alla lunga ha dimostrato i suoi propositi e cioè quello di vedere e toccare un corpo più giovane del suo, il secondo " sapeva chi era " è un ottimo parlatore e mia moglie è stata l'ultima di una lunga serie. Ciò non toglie le sue colpe e come scrivevi nel tuo post ......... si doveva fermarsi................... La facevano sentire bella, attraente, simpatica, speciale.............. ma volevano altro in cambio e lei è cascata ......................


Lei ci è cascata?per 52 settimane di fila?quindi incapace di intendere e volere...


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lei ci è cascata?per 52 settimane di fila?quindi incapace di intendere e volere...


Diciamo...............


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Diciamo...............


Credo di capire.
Se riesci a sminuire il suo agito,ti riesce più facile poi accettarlo o metabolizzarlo.
Se è così,non ne esci più......


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo di capire.
> Se riesci a sminuire il suo agito,ti riesce più facile poi accettarlo o metabolizzarlo.
> Se è così,non ne esci più......


Consigliami ........... aiutami.......


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che mi baso solo ed unicamente sulle sensazioni che mi salgono leggendoti...quindi, prendi con le pinze...sono spunti, e sicuramente dentro ci sono io
> 
> Ti leggo, e leggo un impulso alla protezione dei tuoi figli.
> E spesso quell'impulso protettivo si trasforma nel voler a tutti i costi mantenere intatta l'illusione.
> ...



Be', qui c'è qualcosa in più che la "dissonanza cognitiva": c'è che la figlia maggiore sa. Quindi è costretta a fare una di queste due cose: a) tenere il segreto per conto terzi, cioè comportarsi da madre che protegge i figli (quando invece non lo è) b) prima o poi, sotto la spinta di un bisogno di confidarsi o per vendicarsi di un torto vero o immaginario, aprire gli occhi ai fratellini dicendogli che Babbo Natale non esiste. E' un peso veramente grande per una figlia. 
Il problema numero uno è quello, a parer mio. 
Tenere in piedi l'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio dopo che il rapporto intimo è finito è difficile, ma possibile. Se va bene i figli capiranno che qualcosa non va ma non ne resteranno travolti. Ma adesso la frittata è fatta, perchè una figlia sa.


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Consigliami ........... aiutami.......


Io credo che la verità,alla lunga,paghi sempre.
La prendi da parte,le dici tutto quello che pensi di lei.
Vogliamo riprovare,ok,ma sappi che è una sfida quasi persa in partenza se sei convinta di essere stata fregata,di avere responsabilità marginali non è così.
Quello che è successo l'hai voluto tu,gli altri non ci entrano.La merda in questa famiglia l'hai portata tu,io posso provare a sporcarmi per ripulire e ripartire,ma se tu per prima pensi sia stata una cosa da poco,se ti aggrappi alle solite stronzate,trascurata,poche coccole,ecc,lasciamo perdere,separiamoci civilmente e ognuno per la sua strada,compatibilmente con le esigenze dei figli.
Io farei così
Sicuramente altri sul forum ti diranno altro,giustamente,le teste sono tante......


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vogliamo riprovare,ok,ma sappi che è una sfida quasi persa in partenza *se sei convinta di essere stata fregata,di avere responsabilità marginali non è così.*


Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma è giusto sapere che lei non ha mai detto questo.................le cose si fanno in due, ha solo detto che si è fidata di persone sbagliate....................


----------



## mistral (3 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ricordo in quale post ma lessi qualche tempo fa che il "tradimento" colpisce il primo tassello di un lungo domino, non si sa dove si andrà a finire, ma spingendo la prima, questa urta la seconda, che a sua volta urta la terza e così via. La storia si modifica e da quel momento in poi non potrà mai essere più la stessa.
> 
> Io capisco molto @_Altravita_, nel momento in cui la moglie ha buttato giù quel tassello, la sua vita è cambiata, è cambiato il suo modo di rapportarsi al rapporto, all'amore e alla sua stessa vita. E' cambiata la percezione di lei, la percezione di se stesso e anche le certezze che avevano accompagnato la sua vita.
> Tutto perché quel maledetto tassello è stato fatto cadere.
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo con le tue parole.Io stessa definisco la mia vita "oggi ,ora sono qui e non per le stesse convinzioni che mi legavano prima di essere accoltellata a sangue freddo".
Il tassello è caduto e di seguito sono crollate molte cose ,altre stanno ancora crollando dentro me ,altri tasselli dopo lo schianto sono rimbalzati e tornati in piedi.
Paradossalmente in prima battuta sono rimasta per non far soffrire lui.Avrei avuto estremo bisogno di distruggere,di fare cose eclatanti fregandomene per la prima volta del mondo che mi stava attorno.Ma ho accanto un uomo debole o meglio,fragile che si stava già auto infliggendo esagerata punizione che nel solo intuire un mio sguardo di disprezzo sprofondava negli abissi .Sempre stato bisognoso di protezione nonostante all'apparenza sembri uno spavaldo,io l'ho sempre saputo,lui si è sempre opposto a quell'idea di se infilandosi in situazioni che non riusciva a reggere che spesso  lo hanno costretto in ginocchio per incapacità di gestirle.Questa sua fragilità per me non è un problema ,infatti me ne sono sembra presa cura .Arma a doppio taglio perché certe coglionate le ha fatte anche perché sapeva di avere un paracadute,prima la madre che lo ha coperto in tutto anche quando meritava batoste esemplari,poi io.
Proteggendolo o ponendo rimedio a problemi per dinamiche sue sbagliate non l'ho costretto a crescere come uomo.Ecco il mio lamentarmi del suo infinito stato adolescenziale che all'epoca mi ha allontanata da lui.
Spero tanto in primis per lui che questo punto di quasi non ritorno in cui ci ha fatti precipitare gli sia finalmente di chiaro esempio di quali sono i suoi enormi limiti sopratutto emotivi.
Ad oggi pare averne preso piena coscienza .Glielo auguro augurandomi anche che tutto questo processo domino porti ad un risultato bello e non solo macerie.
Ma ci tengo a precisare che ogni mio giorno non è frutto di calcolo di convenienza .Ci proviamo con alti e bassi.Certe cose meglio di prima ,altre peggio con la fìdifferenza che per la prima volta in questi anni chi sta mettendo maggior cura ed impegno è sicuramente lui,io trovo già talmente impegnativo lavorare su me stessa e cercare di prendermi cura di me chè lavoro extra non ce la faccio più ad accollarmelo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', qui c'è qualcosa in più che la "dissonanza cognitiva": c'è che la figlia maggiore sa. Quindi è costretta a fare una di queste due cose: a) tenere il segreto per conto terzi, cioè comportarsi da madre che protegge i figli (quando invece non lo è) b) prima o poi, sotto la spinta di un bisogno di confidarsi o per vendicarsi di un torto vero o immaginario, aprire gli occhi ai fratellini dicendogli che Babbo Natale non esiste. E' un peso veramente grande per una figlia.
> Il problema numero uno è quello, a parer mio.
> Tenere in piedi l'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio dopo che il rapporto intimo è finito è difficile, ma possibile. Se va bene i figli capiranno che qualcosa non va ma non ne resteranno travolti. Ma adesso la frittata è fatta, perchè una figlia sa.


Hai ragione...c'è questo anche l'aspetto della figlia coinvolta. 

E infatti consigliavo a [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION] di lasciarla fuori dalle proiezioni che fa su di lei (quelle in cui afferma che la figlia è come lui)

A me però la frittata che intimorisce di più, perchè finisce tutta nel paraverbale, nelle immagini fantasmatiche di ogni individuo coinvolto, è quella dei non detti. 

Che sui non detti si aprono scenari incredibili per i ragazzetti...dal sentirsi parte in causa nel ricomporre una frattura che sentono ma non vedono, del caricare i loro stessi comportamenti dell'essere motivazione all'infelicità di un genitore o dell'altro, etc etc...

Io sono per la verità, di mio. 

I ragazzini non sono scemi. Basta spiegare e tradurre in un linguaggio a loro comprensibile. 
E se non si traduce loro, ci pensano da soli a farlo...E tendenzialmente si caricano anche della responsabilità della risoluzione di un qualcosa che aleggia invisibile intorno a loro. 

Niente è impossibile...semplicemente io non capisco il senso del fare finta quando le cose si possono semplicemente spiegare. E' più vero per tutti. 

Non sono i bambini ad avere bisogno dell'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio. Non gliene frega di meno ai bambini della questione...loro hanno bisogno di adulti stabili e centrati che sappiano tradurgli il mondo. 
Sono gli adulti ad averne bisogno per rassicurarsi.

E io ci ragionerei su questo se fossi in cuoreinfranto.


----------



## mistral (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io credo che la verità,alla lunga,paghi sempre.
> La prendi da parte,le dici tutto quello che pensi di lei.
> Vogliamo riprovare,ok,ma sappi che è una sfida quasi persa in partenza se sei convinta di essere stata fregata,di avere responsabilità marginali non è così.
> Quello che è successo l'hai voluto tu,gli altri non ci entrano.La merda in questa famiglia l'hai portata tu,io posso provare a sporcarmi per ripulire e ripartire,ma se tu per prima pensi sia stata una cosa da poco,se ti aggrappi alle solite stronzate,trascurata,poche coccole,ecc,lasciamo perdere,separiamoci civilmente e ognuno per la sua strada,compatibilmente con le esigenze dei figli.
> ...



No,no,concordo in pieno .A mio marito dissi pressapoco le stesse cose .
"Io posso aver concorso quanto te a creare una situazione magari pesante per noi due  ma il tradimento è tutta merda tua  del  quale io non ho nessuna responsabilità ,tanto tu quanto io ,per un periodo non siamo stati marito e moglie ideali ma io sono rimasta nel NOI,tu hai aperto la porta alla feccia e hai fatto partecipare al nostro spettacolo un terzo incomodo  che non ha risolto nulla,ha portato solo il peggio è ne sei semplicemente uscito come un deficiente peggiorando la tua vita senza risolvere nulla ,anzi,caricandoti di un fardello che difficilmente smetterà di essere un peso"


Cuore infranto,non ci cascare .Chi sta male in coppia se non vuole tradire lascia .Se tradisce rimanendo col culo comodo è solo perché non ha le palle e spera di avere uovo e gallina.
Tutto ciò è solo il frutto di un grosso errore di calcolo .
Il tradito non c'entra nulla se non di rimando


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione...c'è questo anche l'aspetto della figlia coinvolta.
> 
> E infatti consigliavo a @_cuoreinfranto_ di lasciarla fuori dalle proiezioni che fa su di lei (quelle in cui afferma che la figlia è come lui)
> 
> ...


Sì, vero, i non detti fanno male. Il problema è che la vita erotica dei genitori ai figli non si può raccontare, perchè per un figlio è sempre traumatica (una rivelazione brutale del segreto, lungamente favoleggiato nell'infanzia, a cui lui stesso deve la propria nascita); e infatti i figli non la vogliono conoscere direttamente, proprio perchè ne sono attratti: vedi le gite nel lettone quando sono piccoli, eccetera. Ma metterli di fronte al fatto che i genitori scopano è sconsiderato, un attentato alla loro integrità psichica.
Se poi la vita erotica dei genitori comprende uno o più tradimenti, si rischia la costellazione di archetipi di immane potenza, la mamma traditrice diventa la matrigna, la Regina della Notte. Leggi le fiabe tradizionali, e vedi che cosa intendo.
Mi sbaglierò, ma qui il problema di fondo è l'agnizione della figlia maggiore. Grazie a Dio è grande, ma il problema non è risolto da questo fatto soltanto, ancche se apre la possibilità di razionalizzazioni. Essendo grande, astrattamente sa che gli sposi possono tradire, magari (dico per assurdo) ha lei stessa tradito un fidanzato: ma qui è la madre che ha tradito il padre, tutt'altra cosa, che tocca gli strati primari della psiche e dell'identità. 
Tra parentesi, è praticamente inevitabile che si apra un conflitto molto serio con la madre, perchè non può non venirle in mente che: padre tradito dalla madre = padre che ha bisogno di consolazione = ci pensa lei, e così sconfigge e punisce la madre fedifraga+conquista il padre. Molto pericoloso!
Se la ragazza dà segno di "maturare" in fretta, di prendere atteggiamenti da mammina con i fratelli, e/o da "padroncina di casa", sta succedendo questo. Se poi si avvicina al padre, lo invita a confidarsi, attenzione! Attenzionissima!
I due genitori farebbero bene a rivolgersi, insieme o separatamente, a uno psicoterapeuta esperto, soprattutto per affrontare (non dirò risolvere) questo aspetto della questione, altrimenti chi paga il conto sono i figli, la grande per prima ma anche gli altri di riflesso.


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione...c'è questo anche l'aspetto della figlia coinvolta.
> 
> *E infatti consigliavo a @cuoreinfranto di lasciarla fuori dalle proiezioni che fa su di lei (quelle in cui afferma che la figlia è come lui)
> *
> ...


Quando il padre afferma che "la figlia è come lui" fa il primo passo verso l'esito peggiore di questa storia, perchè primo, sostituisce la figlia alla moglie (la moglie è cattiva e traditrice, la figlia buona e fedele), secondo, stabilisce che lui e la figlia sono uguali, e tra uguali ci può essere una relazione tra pari. Qual è la fondamentale relazione tra pari, se i due pari sono un maschio e una femmina? Ecco. Sia ben chiaro che non do la croce addosso al padre, che vive una situazione veramente difficile. Non si ordiscono a mente fredda queste trame, se ne viene invischiati.

Sulla seconda frase, dissento. I bambini hanno un profondo bisogno dell'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio, che non è l'allegria o le gite nel weekend, è tutto ciò che manifesta la solidità del legame di sangue da cui sono nati. Anzitutto, le parole: "marito, moglie, padre, madre, figlio, figlia". Quando una di queste parole si spezza (per esempio quando moglie non è più moglie, marito non è più marito, si apre una crepa nella psiche dei figli. La crepa resta sempre. Può non compromettere le strutture portanti solo se le altre parole restano intatte: padre, madre, figlio, figlia. Qui sono a rischio le parole "madre" (anzitutto) e poi anche "padre" se il padre commette l'errore in cui la figlia probabilmente vorrà attirarlo, di sostituirla alla madre. Poi ci sono la casa, i rituali famigliari, i pasti in comune, etc. Sono tutte cose della massima importanza, a cui i figli sono profondamente legati. Possono farne a meno, ma sono altre crepe. La cosa essenziale è preservare la solidità dei muri portanti, e i muri portanti sono le parole "padre" e "madre" e "figlio/a". Per farla corta, se marito e moglie non sono più amanti ma si comportano tra loro con (reale) rispetto e pudore, e continuano a essere padre e madre, possono tenere in piedi il matrimonio senza che gli effetti collaterali siano rovinosi (i non detti). Il punto è che non devono odiarsi, vendicarsi, etc. E' molto difficile. Se non ci riescono, meglio separarsi. L'ideale sarebbe non addurre, per la separazione, ragioni che infamino uno dei due genitori o entrambi agli occhi dei figli (che le ragioni infamanti vi siano o no). "Non andiamo più d'accordo", e punto. Questo non è più possibile, nel caso in esame. E' un serio problema da prendere subito in considerazione.


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma è giusto sapere che lei non ha mai detto questo.................le cose si fanno in due, ha solo detto che si è fidata di persone sbagliate....................


Dire che ti hanno fregato o che ti sei fidato delle persone sbagliate,nel suo caso ha lo stesso significato...pensaci


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Quando il padre afferma che "la figlia è come lui" fa il primo passo verso l'esito peggiore di questa storia, perchè primo, sostituisce la figlia alla moglie (la moglie è cattiva e traditrice, la figlia buona e fedele), secondo, stabilisce che lui e la figlia sono uguali, e tra uguali ci può essere una relazione tra pari. Qual è la fondamentale relazione tra pari, se i due pari sono un maschio e una femmina? Ecco. Sia ben chiaro che non do la croce addosso al padre, che vive una situazione veramente difficile. Non si ordiscono a mente fredda queste trame, se ne viene invischiati.
> .


Non ho *MAI* pensato di sostituire mia moglie con la figlia, sarei un pazzo scatenato, neanche nella parte più lontana e buia del cervello.Anzi è stata talmente chiara nel dire che questa situazione la dobbiamo risolvere tra noi se possibile...............


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dire che ti hanno fregato o che ti sei fidato delle persone sbagliate,nel suo caso ha lo stesso significato...pensaci


Se vado dal psicologo e lui cerca di trombarti la moglie cosa dici............................................


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se vado dal psicologo e lui cerca di trombarti la moglie cosa dici............................................


Dipende se ci riesce,ma se vado dallo psicologo,so che parla,ci prova con tutte e che sai già dove vuole arrivare.....comunque se io sposata mi confido con un amico e lui allunga la mano,probabile un ceffone supersonico....


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende se ci riesce,ma se vado dallo psicologo,so che parla,ci prova con tutte e che sai già dove vuole arrivare.....comunque se io sposata mi confido con un amico e lui allunga la mano,probabile un ceffone supersonico....


Forse ho omesso di dire che l'anziano, visto come figura paterna è un ex psicologo................ non voglio difenderla, anzi, ma sai che una goccia può scalfire la roccia.............. il parlare quotidiano................le continue lusinghe ecc.


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Se vado dal psicologo e lui cerca di trombarti la moglie cosa dici............................................


Cuore,ti capisco,vai tranquillo...tu ti affanni a cercare un punto di vista che possa far sembrare meno grave la situazione,ma non posso dartelo io.Se vuoi un parere che ti rassicuri che ti dica,ma si,dai,è successo,è passato,guarda al futuro,chiedilo a lei...
Nessuno ha ipnotizzato tua moglie,né l'ha drogata.
Credo che qoando gli ha chiesto di togliersi le mutandine,qualche dubbio se lo sarebbe pur dovuto far venire....o no?Anche se fosse stato il prete,lopsicologo..


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Forse ho omesso di dire che l'anziano, visto come figura paterna è un ex psicologo................ non voglio difenderla, anzi, ma sai che una goccia può scalfire la roccia.............. il parlare quotidiano................le continue lusinghe ecc.


Non sapevo che anche con l'anziano avesse concluso


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cuore,ti capisco,vai tranquillo...tu ti affanni a cercare un punto di vista che possa far sembrare meno grave la situazione,ma non posso dartelo io.Se vuoi un parere che ti rassicuri che ti dica,ma si,dai,è successo,è passato,guarda al futuro,chiedilo a lei...
> Nessuno ha ipnotizzato tua moglie,né l'ha drogata.
> Credo che qoando gli ha chiesto di togliersi le mutandine,qualche dubbio se lo sarebbe pur dovuto far venire....o no?Anche se fosse stato il prete,lopsicologo..


Infatti le mutandine non sono state tolte.....................


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non sapevo che anche con l'anziano avesse concluso


Ti ho risposto sotto


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto sotto


Quando parlavo delle mutandine,intendevo gli incontri con il mago...del volley


----------



## trilobita (3 Gennaio 2017)

Ma adesso che le feste sono finite,come hai intenzione di muoverti?


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ho *MAI* pensato di sostituire mia moglie con la figlia, sarei un pazzo scatenato, neanche nella parte più lontana e buia del cervello.Anzi è stata talmente chiara nel dire che questa situazione la dobbiamo risolvere tra noi se possibile...............


Ci mancherebbe altro. Non ho detto che *hai pensato *di sostituire tua moglie con tua figlia, se con pensare intendiamo il verbo nel suo significato corrente e diurno. Ne' tantomeno tua figlia *ha pensato *di sedurti, sconfiggere e punire sua madre. 
Ti dico solo che queste tendenze della psiche, che esistono, è possibile e persino probabile che si attivino nel vostro caso, senza alcuna responsabilità morale vostra. Te lo dico per esperienza clinica, non per metterti a disagio o per incolparti. Non hai nessuna colpa. Però il rischio c'è, e sarebbe una buona cosa se ne parlassi con uno psicoterapeuta esperto che ti ispira fiducia. Tutto qui.
Scusa se ti ho urtato.


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma adesso che le feste sono finite,come hai intenzione di muoverti?


In che senso ?


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro. Non ho detto che *hai pensato *di sostituire tua moglie con tua figlia, se con pensare intendiamo il verbo nel suo significato corrente e diurno. Ne' tantomeno tua figlia *ha pensato *di sedurti, sconfiggere e punire sua madre.
> Ti dico solo che queste tendenze della psiche, che esistono, è possibile e persino probabile che si attivino nel vostro caso, senza alcuna responsabilità morale vostra. Te lo dico per esperienza clinica, non per metterti a disagio o per incolparti. Non hai nessuna colpa. Però il rischio c'è, e sarebbe una buona cosa se ne parlassi con uno psicoterapeuta esperto che ti ispira fiducia. Tutto qui.
> Scusa se ti ho urtato.


No mi hai urtato e farò tesoro del tuo consiglio.


----------



## twinpeaks (3 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> No mi hai urtato e farò tesoro del tuo consiglio.


Ne sono lieto. Sei in una situazione difficile, perchè il matrimonio e la famiglia sono uno "spazio sacro", e una violazione di questo spazio sacro turba nel profondo tutti i coinvolti. Se ne può uscire bene, ma non bisogna sottovalutare, e neanche fare troppo affidamento sulla ragione e sulla forza d'animo. La ragione è una fiammella in un mare di oscurità, non dobbiamo chiederle troppo. La persona che ha più bisogno, ora, è la tua figlia maggiore, che si trova sulle spalle un peso troppo grande per una figlia. Aiutando lei, puoi aiutare anche te stesso e tutta la tua famiglia a uscire da questa difficoltà. E per aiutarla, è bene che tu possa parlare della situazione a una persona non coinvolta direttamente, e che abbia esperienza. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Per me dici cavolate . Pensi che mia moglie mi avesse detto qualcosa ? Lei pensava di essersi innamorata di lui e ti puoi immaginare i suoi pensieri e desideri . Io non mi accorsi di nulla se non a storia terminata . Durante il suo tradimento organizzai una festa per lei il suo compleanno e andammo via tre giorni pensi che mi disse lascia stare ? Pensi che non abbia fatto L amore con me ? Ma qual è quello che mentre tradisce e' sincero con il proprio marito ? Pensi veramente che io in questi anni , 6 anni , fossi L uomo spensierato di prima ? Ero morto dentro e lei se ne accorgeva non poteva non accorgesene . Scopare con 100 donne o innamorarsi di una altra non è la stessa cosa .  Io nel mio 3D mi sono definito traditore con tutto ciò che comporta il termine traditore in termini di egoismo , solo che io L ho fatto quando la nostra coppia la nostra intimità era stata distrutta dal suo tradimento . Poi vi è L aspetto importantissimo che voi donne fate finta di ignorare ed e quello dei figli . Tu donna scopi in giro fai tutto quello che vuoi e ti tieni i figli la casa tutto , io uomo tradito umiliato invece perdo tutto ! Troppo facile , vorrei vedere a parti invertite . Voi che perdete i figli , li vedete ogni tanto se lui non fa lo stronzo , vi cercate una casetta in affitto o ritornate dalla mamma dopo 20 anni e cercare di vivere con quel poco di stipendio che rimane .  Bello fare L idealista così sempre tutelati


Adesso però che hai trovato un'altra la preoccupazione di vedere i figli frequentemente non l'hai più!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La rabbia che provo è talmente grande che farebbe esplodere tutto, manderebbe a fare un culo tutto e tutti compreso i figli e che potrebbe portarti a fare cose insensate...........Se ti dicessi che la odio solamente, sarebbe come mentire a me stesso, non puoi immaginare cosa provo per quella persona che ha distrutto il sogno di una vita.........
> Di natura sono impulsivo e irascibile (tengo a precisare: mai in famiglia) e mi stupisco di essere su una tastiera a condividere con voi il mio dolore piuttosto che agire................


Io penso che tu non *debba* provare proprio niente. Tu provi quello che provi, probabilmente tante di quelle cose insieme da sentirtene travolto. L'unica cosa che devi fare è ascoltare i tuoi sentimenti e capirli.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Non voglio intasare il 3D di cuore ma voglio fargli capire che lui non sa e non potrà sapere cosa succederà soprattutto riguardo a se stesso . Voglio fargli capire che è solo e la forza per andare avanti , qualsiasi sarà la metà la può trovare solo in se stesso, sua moglie potrà dargli le motivazioni ma la forza no .2010 scopro tradimento di mia moglie . Un anno passato a litigare avvicinarsi e poi allontanarla con violenza ( in senso figurato naturalmente ) . Un anno dove ero come impazzito dove alternavo momenti di calma a momenti di estrema prostrazione e avevo problemi di impotenza . Poi piano piano mi sono calmato ed abbiamo iniziato di nuovo a vivere . Il senso di inquietudine ed ineguatezza però , anche se non manifesti come prima , erano sempre lì a fianco e mi assalivano quando meno me L aspettavo . Comunque in casa c era una parvenza di normalità e le figlie erano più tranquille . Nel gennaio 2013 in treno conosco una donna , subito grande simpatia e confidenza . La vedevo solo in treno al mattino e alla sera , ma il confrontarmi con lei mi faceva stare bene ed abbiamo raggiunto un grado di intimità che pensavo inimmaginabile .Al tempo stesso mi domandavo come mai riuscivo ad essere me stesso con una sconosciuta e non con mia moglie . Le risposte non mi piacevano e la sconosciuta non c entrava nulla . Poi giugno 2013 assieme ad una collega che conoscevo superficialmente inizio a lavorare su un importante lavoro da fare in Puglia . Ci scopriamo in sintonia e leghiamo molto . Ad agosto nonostante le ferie ci sentiamo quotidianamente nulla di equivoco ma il piacere di sentirla . Quando torniamo al lavoro siamo ancora più uniti e ci apriamo confidandoci i problemi personali famigliari e lavorativi . Stiamo bene assieme e passiamo tutta la giornata assieme pausa caffè e pausa pranzo comprese . Metà ottobre 2013 un sabato pomeriggio al centro commerciale mentre bevo un caffè con mia moglie lo incontriamo , me lo trovo di fianco ci guardiamo in silenzio tutti e tre . Io mi sento mancare senza dire nulla scappo nel parcheggio ed inizio a piangere come mai ho fatto in vita mia . L episodio mi segna molto ed il lunedì al lavoro la collega mi chiede cosa c è . Io tentenno ma poi le racconto . Lei allora si racconta e mi parla dei suoi poblemi . Novembre 2013 la ditta ci manda entrambi in puglia per 10 gg . Passiamo tutti i giorni e le sere a cena assieme ( siamo solo noi non c erano altri colleghi ) e li è un crescendo di confidenze di intimità e finiamo a letto 2 volte . Al ritorno capiamo che non era la cosa giusta che entrambi avevamo molte cose da sistemare e che quello che era successo era il frutto della nostra disperazione .  Ottobre 2014 ad una mostra di fotografia conosco lei è con lei cambia tutto . Questo è il mostro immorale Altravita .


Ma quale mostro immorale?! Nessuno ha detto questo. Sei tu che lo hai interpretato in quel modo. Quello che è stato criticato è il suggerire la strategia di restare cercando di meglio senza dirlo. Il racconto qui sopra parla di confusione, non di premeditazione. Resta che di nessuna di queste esperienze hai parlato finché sei stato sicuro di avere l'alternativa. È un percorso che hai fatto. Bene. Bene perché non hai saputo fare diversamente. Male quando decidi a posteriori che sia la strada migliore e ne vuoi fare il manuale del perfetto tradito furbo.
Oltretutto vuoi anche trovare altre giustificazioni nei presunti privilegi delle madri che sono solo tutela dei figli.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Se non ne avessero approfittato sarebbe stato meno grave? Aver cercato "altrove" non è di per sè un problema?





Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sicuramente...............


È questo il punto.
Perché non ha più trovato in te l'interlocutore privilegiato. Cosa si era rotto. È questo che si può o no aggiustare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Cuore il cambiamento sarà inevitabile, sia che tu decida di vivere  ancora con tua moglie, sia che tu decida di chiudere con lei, e sarai tu  a dirigere questo cambiamento.
> 
> Nessuno ti dice che dovrai  vivere una storia parallela, che ti devi innamorare di un altra persona,  che dovrai scoparti la moglie dell'allenatore, quelle sono scelte che  farai tu. Che farai tu considerato te stesso, e quello che sei e che  vuoi diventare.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, vero, i non detti fanno male. Il problema è che la vita erotica dei genitori ai figli non si può raccontare, perchè per un figlio è sempre traumatica (una rivelazione brutale del segreto, lungamente favoleggiato nell'infanzia, a cui lui stesso deve la propria nascita); e infatti i figli non la vogliono conoscere direttamente, proprio perchè ne sono attratti: vedi le gite nel lettone quando sono piccoli, eccetera. Ma metterli di fronte al fatto che i genitori scopano è sconsiderato, un attentato alla loro integrità psichica.
> Se poi la vita erotica dei genitori comprende uno o più tradimenti, si rischia la costellazione di archetipi di immane potenza, la mamma traditrice diventa la matrigna, la Regina della Notte. Leggi le fiabe tradizionali, e vedi che cosa intendo.
> Mi sbaglierò, ma qui il problema di fondo è l'agnizione della figlia maggiore. Grazie a Dio è grande, ma il problema non è risolto da questo fatto soltanto, ancche se apre la possibilità di razionalizzazioni. Essendo grande, astrattamente sa che gli sposi possono tradire, magari (dico per assurdo) ha lei stessa tradito un fidanzato: ma qui è la madre che ha tradito il padre, tutt'altra cosa, che tocca gli strati primari della psiche e dell'identità.
> Tra parentesi, è praticamente inevitabile che si apra un conflitto molto serio con la madre, perchè non può non venirle in mente che: padre tradito dalla madre = padre che ha bisogno di consolazione = ci pensa lei, e così sconfigge e punisce la madre fedifraga+conquista il padre. Molto pericoloso!
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Altravita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso però che hai trovato un'altra la preoccupazione di vedere i figli frequentemente non l'hai più!


le figlie sono uscite da casa a settembre per frequentare l università a 150km da dove abito. tornano ogni 2 o 3 settimane.


----------



## Altravita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quale mostro immorale?! Nessuno ha detto questo. Sei tu che lo hai interpretato in quel modo. Quello che è stato criticato è il suggerire la strategia di restare cercando di meglio senza dirlo. Il racconto qui sopra parla di confusione, non di premeditazione. Resta che di nessuna di queste esperienze hai parlato finché sei stato sicuro di avere l'alternativa. È un percorso che hai fatto. Bene. Bene perché non hai saputo fare diversamente. Male quando decidi a posteriori che sia la strada migliore e ne vuoi fare il manuale del perfetto tradito furbo.
> Oltretutto vuoi anche trovare altre giustificazioni nei presunti privilegi delle madri che sono solo tutela dei figli.


della donna in treno ne parlai e le dissi che riuscivo ad essere me con una sconosciuta e non con lei...che le risposte che mi davo non mi piacevano..che si parlava tanto in modo intimo sa senza intimità fisica...lei , mia moglie, la prese male: mi disse che quello che aveva fatto aveva tolto " l innocenza" al nostro rapporto. Io non capii il senso di innocenza : lei me lo tradusse con fiducia incodizionata nell' altro il sapere che ci sei e lei c'è.
bello pararsi dietro il bene dei figli fare i cavoli propri e poi far pagare il conto al marito!


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> della donna in treno ne parlai e le dissi che riuscivo ad essere me con una sconosciuta e non con lei...che le risposte che mi davo non mi piacevano..che si parlava tanto in modo intimo sa senza intimità fisica...lei , mia moglie, la prese male: mi disse che quello che aveva fatto aveva tolto " l innocenza" al nostro rapporto. Io non capii il senso di innocenza : lei me lo tradusse con fiducia incodizionata nell' altro il sapere che ci sei e lei c'è.
> bello pararsi dietro il bene dei figli fare i cavoli propri e poi far pagare il conto al marito!


Ormai hai preso la strada, perché amcora hai la necessità di giustificarti?


----------



## Altravita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ormai hai preso la strada, perché amcora hai la necessità di giustificarti?


Perché Brunetta mi sta sui coglioni !  Ho letto i suoi commenti riguardo a me ma anche su altri tipo Lorella o un certo Ugo e mi sta proprio sul cazxo


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Perché Brunetta mi sta sui coglioni !


Se credi che siano provocazioni non rispondere.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

*Per @Altravita*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quale mostro immorale?! Nessuno ha detto questo. Sei tu che lo hai interpretato in quel modo. Quello che è stato criticato è il suggerire la strategia di restare cercando di meglio senza dirlo. Il racconto qui sopra parla di confusione, non di premeditazione. Resta che di nessuna di queste esperienze hai parlato finché sei stato sicuro di avere l'alternativa. È un percorso che hai fatto. Bene. Bene perché non hai saputo fare diversamente. Male quando decidi a posteriori che sia la strada migliore e ne vuoi fare il manuale del perfetto tradito furbo.
> Oltretutto vuoi anche trovare altre giustificazioni nei presunti privilegi delle madri che sono solo tutela dei figli.


Non credo che questo post sia da incazzarsi. Ben argomentato, quindi basta rispondere nel merito senza pregiudizi. Non credi?


----------



## trilobita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non credo che questo post sia da incazzarsi. Ben argomentato, quindi basta rispondere nel merito senza pregiudizi. Non credi?


Ben argomentato?????


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ben argomentato?????


No? Dimmi perché non lo è


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> della donna in treno ne parlai e le* dissi che riuscivo ad essere me con una sconosciuta e non con lei.*..che le risposte che mi davo non mi piacevano..che si parlava tanto in modo intimo sa senza intimità fisica...lei , mia moglie, la prese male: mi disse che quello che aveva fatto aveva tolto " l innocenza" al nostro rapporto. Io non capii il senso di innocenza : lei me lo tradusse con fiducia incodizionata nell' altro il sapere che ci sei e lei c'è.
> bello pararsi dietro il bene dei figli fare i cavoli propri e poi far pagare il conto al marito!


Qua sta la gravità della tua affermazione, nel senso che se riesci a stare bene con una sconosciuta e non con tua moglie, qualcosa non va. 
Tua moglie si è chiesta perché? Cosa c'era in voi che non andava, invece di parlare di fiducia incondizionata?
La fiducia incondizionata si ha quando ogni minimo dubbio viene chiarito, compreso, discusso, nella coppia senza che uno dei due faccia scintille, anche a costo di ferirsi a vicenda.
Se l'altro non sopporta questo modo di fare, è inutile che mi parli di fiducia incondizionata se poi non sopporta che gli si dica che ho guardato un altro e mi è piaciuto.
Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Qua sta la gravità della tua affermazione, nel senso che se riesci a stare bene con una sconosciuta e non con tua moglie, qualcosa non va.
> Tua moglie si è chiesta perché? Cosa c'era in voi che non andava, invece di parlare di fiducia incondizionata?
> La fiducia incondizionata si ha quando ogni minimo dubbio viene chiarito, compreso, discusso, nella coppia senza che uno dei due faccia scintille, anche a costo di ferirsi a vicenda.
> Se l'altro non sopporta questo modo di fare, è inutile che mi parli di fiducia incondizionata se poi non sopporta che gli si dica che ho guardato un altro e mi è piaciuto.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?


Ma Altravita ha già raggiunto "la pace dei sensi", ha già trovato l'ammore. La moglie è il passato: vendetta fatta.


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, vero, i non detti fanno male. Il problema è che *la vita erotica dei genitori ai figli non si può raccontare*, perchè per un figlio è sempre traumatica (una rivelazione brutale del segreto, lungamente favoleggiato nell'infanzia, a cui lui stesso deve la propria nascita); e infatti i figli non la vogliono conoscere direttamente, proprio perchè ne sono attratti: vedi le gite nel lettone quando sono piccoli, eccetera. Ma metterli di fronte al fatto che i genitori scopano è sconsiderato, un attentato alla loro integrità psichica.
> Se poi la vita erotica dei genitori comprende uno o più tradimenti, si rischia la costellazione di archetipi di immane potenza, la mamma traditrice diventa la matrigna, la Regina della Notte. Leggi le fiabe tradizionali, e vedi che cosa intendo.
> Mi sbaglierò, ma qui il problema di fondo è l'agnizione della figlia maggiore. Grazie a Dio è grande, ma il problema non è risolto da questo fatto soltanto, ancche se apre la possibilità di razionalizzazioni. Essendo grande, astrattamente sa che gli sposi possono tradire, magari (dico per assurdo) ha lei stessa tradito un fidanzato: ma qui è la madre che ha tradito il padre, tutt'altra cosa, che tocca gli strati primari della psiche e dell'identità.
> *Tra parentesi, è praticamente inevitabile che si apra un conflitto molto serio con la madre, perchè non può non venirle in mente che: padre tradito dalla madre = padre che ha bisogno di consolazione = ci pensa lei, e così sconfigge e punisce la madre fedifraga+conquista il padre.* Molto pericoloso!
> ...


Probabilmente non mi sono spiegata molto bene se hai inteso che scrivendo "dire la verità" io mi riferissi alla vita erotica del maschio e della femmina. Anche se per la verità mi pareva chiaro proprio distinguendo l'essenzialità identitaria nel genere dai ruoli che si assumono via via nella vita (uomo/donna, padre/madre, compagno/compagna)  

Comunque, io facevo riferimento al dichiarare la parte emotiva. I turbamenti dell'animo. Esplicitando, nel fare, che la Vita non è la favola felice. Che il dolore ne è parte integrante e tocca tutti. LA grossa differenza fra adulto e bambino è saper contestualizzare nel tempo e nello spazio anche queste emozioni. Riconoscere che un dolore individuale non equivale e non si sovrappone al crollo del mondo...all'incrinatura dell'universo. Ma è semplicemente parte dello scorrere della vita. Anche della famiglia. Che proprio essere famiglia, in senso emotivo, è aver co-costruito, adulti e bambini uno spazio comune, intersoggettivo, in cui collocare le emozioni turbanti, per poter innanzitutto condividere uno spazio quieto e fiducioso in cui permanere insieme e poi anche per guardare insieme e trovare soluzioni. Ognuno in proporzione a ciò che è, nel suo tempo e nel suo spazio. Quindi in piena considerazione dell'Essere di ognuno. Anche rapportato all'età. Ma non soltanto. Trovo abbia molto poco significato una coppia genitoriale che gira immusonita per casa, incazzata, e indifferente e di fronte alla domanda dei figli, spesso muta, risponda, spesso in modo altrettanto muto "ma no..hai visto male. Va tutto bene." Quando non va bene un cazzo. Che a quel punto il ragazzetto, se non è un completo interdetto due domande se le  fa...e le risposte sono le più disparate...dall'iniziare a dubitare di ciò che vede e percepisce all'assumersi la responsabilità di ciò che percepisce ma viene negato...e cito solo le due situazioni più conosciute...che il mare profondo delle attribuzioni ha le stesse profondità per adulti e bambini...la differenza è che i bambini hanno meno esperienze per spiegarsi a se stessi e, e non è cosa di poco conto, ritengono gli adulti di riferimento i portatori della verità. Anche quando, nell'adolescenza la mettono in dubbio e magari ci confliggono pure pesantemente. 

Quanto al secondo grassetto, vero. E' un rischio, e non indifferente...ed è uno dei motivi per cui, vista la situazione, parlerei molto molto chiaro. In particolare con la figlia maggiore. Stabilendo bene i confini fra coppia genitoriale a questo punto. Visto che l'altra è stata malamente svelata. E la figlia. 

LA figlia, resta figlia. Non sono cazzi suoi, per dirla male. Della coppia maschio e femmina. Sono cazzi suoi però della coppia genitoriale. PErchè subisce le conseguenze. E questa distinzione io la farei serenamente. Spiegando semplicemente che i dolori del maschio e della femmina non la riguardano e non riguardano, se non collateralmente la RESPONSABILITA' di coppia genitoriale, che al netto dei disaccordi e delle motivazioni, tale resta. E le serve un discorso chiaro. A questo punto. Che sia anche spazio in cui lei possa dire, chiedere, urlare se ne ha bisogno. Chiedere sopra a tutto. Che non è che le si apre davanti il vaso di pandora e poi...ops..scherzetto! Torna a giocare con le bambole tesoro...

Ovviamente rapportato all'età. Che parlare con una dodicenne è diverso che parlare con una 15enne piuttosto che con una 17enne piuttosto che con una 20enne...sono fasi diverse. E molto. E hanno compiti evolutivi diversi. Che devono, per responsabilità, essere rispettati. E probabilmente in questo cuore e sua moglie due dritte potrebbero andare a cercarsele, se riconoscono che da soli non sono in grado. 

Certo è che la proiezione di cuore mi ha molto impressionata...e spero davvero che si discuta...è profondissimo quel che ha detto riconoscendo la somiglianza a se stesso della figlia.  



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Quando il padre afferma che "la figlia è come lui" fa il primo passo verso l'esito peggiore di questa storia, perchè primo, sostituisce la figlia alla moglie (la moglie è cattiva e traditrice, la figlia buona e fedele), secondo, stabilisce che lui e la figlia sono uguali, e tra uguali ci può essere una relazione tra pari. Qual è la fondamentale relazione tra pari, se i due pari sono un maschio e una femmina? Ecco. Sia ben chiaro che non do la croce addosso al padre, che vive una situazione veramente difficile. Non si ordiscono a mente fredda queste trame, se ne viene invischiati.
> 
> Sulla seconda frase, dissento. I bambini hanno un profondo bisogno dell'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio, che non è l'allegria o le gite nel weekend, è tutto ciò che manifesta *la solidità del legame di sangue da cui sono nati.* Anzitutto, le parole: "marito, moglie, padre, madre, figlio, figlia". Quando una di queste parole si spezza (per esempio quando moglie non è più moglie, marito non è più marito, si apre una crepa nella psiche dei figli. La crepa resta sempre. Può non compromettere le strutture portanti solo se le altre parole restano intatte: padre, madre, figlio, figlia. Qui sono a rischio le parole "madre" (anzitutto) e poi anche "padre" se il padre commette l'errore in cui la figlia probabilmente vorrà attirarlo, di sostituirla alla madre. Poi ci sono la casa, i rituali famigliari, i pasti in comune, etc. Sono tutte cose della massima importanza, a cui i figli sono profondamente legati. Possono farne a meno, ma sono altre crepe. La cosa essenziale è preservare la solidità dei muri portanti, e i muri portanti sono le parole "padre" e "madre" e "figlio/a". Per farla corta, se marito e moglie non sono più amanti ma si comportano tra loro con (reale) rispetto e pudore, e continuano a essere padre e madre, possono tenere in piedi il matrimonio senza che gli effetti collaterali siano rovinosi (i non detti). Il punto è che non devono odiarsi, vendicarsi, etc. E' molto difficile. Se non ci riescono, meglio separarsi. L'ideale sarebbe non addurre, per la separazione, ragioni che infamino uno dei due genitori o entrambi agli occhi dei figli (che le ragioni infamanti vi siano o no). "Non andiamo più d'accordo", e punto. Questo non è più possibile, nel caso in esame. E' un serio problema da prendere subito in considerazione.


Qui stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. 

Io parlando dell'aspetto istituzionale del matrimonio mi rifaccio alla immagine che ho visto spesso essere rappresentata da genitori in difficoltà..facendo danni piuttosto ingenti anche. 

Quindi se ne andavano a fare la famiglia felice in giro a fare gite con sorrisi che avevano più a che vedere con lo sguainare i denti e che diventavano occasione di recriminazioni sommerse, ringhi creduti impercettibili, battute e battutine che scappano...

E di quell'immagine ribadisco che ai figli non frega una beneamata. E neanche, per paradosso di genitori apparentemente sereni...sentendo che non lo sono. Che nove su dieci sono i figli a finire per assumersi la resposnabilità di fare il collante...ho visto ragazzini fare i giullari di casa (trasportando fuori il ruolo con conseguenze degne di nota) per risollevare il morale al genitore o ai genitori, piuttosto che vederli iniziare a camminare in punta di piedi, fisicamente proprio muovendosi negli spazi con esasperata attenzione, e facendo di conseguenza un danno dopo l'altro e perdendo coordinamento grosso motorio...oppure divenire super responsabili verso tutto, smettendo quindi di essere bambini che sbagliano, fanno casino, rompono cose e coglioni, oppure covando rabbia che poi esplode nei luoghi e nei tempi più imprevisti....insomma...la casistica è infinita. 

Ai figli interessano adulti "sinceri" e coerenti. Fra il dire e il fare. E percepiscono nettamente quando quella coerenza non c'è. 
Questo matrimonio è importante. 
COn quel che ne conseguenza in termini di responsabilità di chiarezza nello spazio condiviso che viene chiamato famiglia. E che non è detto corrisponda al nucleo integro nella stessa casa. PErchè è spazio intersoggettivo dove tutti gli attori possono giocare se stessi in modo accettabilmente sereno.

Poi concordo con te sul resto. 
Ma io più che dare peso a "moglie" e "marito", in situazioni come queste darei un gran peso alle parole "madre" e "padre".  

Moglie e marito è un qualcosa che ha a che vedere con ruoli adulti e ipotizzati da adulti. 

Madre e padre, e mi riferisco a significante e significato, hanno un valore portante a qualunque età. 

Certo....sta agli adulti fare ordine in queste parole che sembrano solo parole ma non lo sono. 
Che portano con sè un carico simbolico antico e ancestrale. 

L'umiltà di sbagliare e avere gli occhi aperti più sugli errori che sul far giusto, il saper chiedere aiuto, il non cristallizzarsi...credo siano compiti fondamentali. 
I figli crescono...elaborano...e insegnano pure. Se li si ascolta per davvero e non come novelle sibille cumane che devono solo dare risposte. 

Sono sempre più convinta che una cosa molto interessante, nello spazio intersoggettivo della famiglia sia la condivisione delle domande...più che delle risposte...non è meno adulto un "non lo so...cerchiamo insieme". Come non è meno adulto un "ho sbagliato.". 

La differenza sostanziale fra adulto e bambino è che l'adulto lo sa vedere, lo sa riconoscere e ci si sa mettere in discussione, trasformando le situazioni, le incomprensioni in gradini evolutivi. Coinvolgendo chi deve essere coinvolto. 

I figli sono comunque coinvolti in un disastro di questo genere. Credere di poterli lasciar fuori mettendo su la bella faccia è illusione, tanto quanto le nastrine già calde sul tavolo della colazione. 

La psiche...la psiche ha risorse immense, anche di autoriparazione...probabilmente più nei bambini che hanno meno "strati" che negli adulti...certo, da soli, nessuno fa niente.
E se lo sguardo è confuso, e da dentro lo è sempre...non è meno onorevole chiedere uno sguardo esterno con cui confrontarsi.


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma è giusto sapere che lei non ha mai detto questo.................le cose si fanno in due, ha solo detto che *si è fidata di persone sbagliate*....................



Cuore, non capisco questa affermazione.
Cosa c'entra il fidarsi di una persona, giusta o sbagliata, con l'intraprendere una relazione extra?


----------



## trilobita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma Altravita ha già raggiunto "la pace dei sensi", ha già trovato l'ammore. La moglie è il passato: vendetta fatta.


No comment,sia su questi post che su quelli di brunetta...giocoforza...


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ho *MAI* pensato di sostituire mia moglie con la figlia, sarei un pazzo scatenato, neanche nella parte più lontana e buia del cervello.Anzi *è stata talmente chiara nel dire che questa situazione la dobbiamo risolvere tra noi se possibile*...............


Non è una sostituzione incestuosa. 

Ma vedere te stesso in tua figlia...vedere in lei doti che tua moglie non ha. Si chiama proiezione. E' perfettamente sana fino ad un certo punto. E diffusa in noi tutti. 
Ma è un qualcosa a cui fare attenzione. E molta anche. 

Tua figlia è una femmina. Scoperà, forse tradirà, forse verrà tradita. Sbaglierà. Mentirà. Poi si correggerà...ed è così che deve essere. Libera di vivere i suoi errori. I suoi dolori. Le sue incoerenze. LE sue contraddizioni. 

Diversa da te. Diversa da tua moglie. 

Solo se stessa. 

Certo...con le vostre eredità. Ma LEI E SOLO LEI potrà decidere cosa farne. E come integrarle con il suo Essere. 

A questo io stavo facendo riferimento...e non ho mica capito bene il grassetto...chi è stato chiaro? 

SE è stata tua figlia a fare quell'affermazione....ecco davanti ai tuoi occhi il primo campanello di allarme.


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è una sostituzione incestuosa.
> 
> Ma vedere te stesso in tua figlia...vedere in lei doti che tua moglie non ha. Fai attenzione. E molta anche.
> 
> ...




Scusa Ipazia, solo un piccolo appunto...
sbaglierà, questo è sicuro, ma potrebbe non mentire mai e mi riferisco in un rapporto di coppia.
Chi crede in un certo tipo di amore ce la fa a non mentire, non è per niente difficile, per lo meno fino a quando non viene disilluso...sul dopo non garantisco.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegata molto bene se hai inteso che scrivendo "dire la verità" io mi riferissi alla vita erotica del maschio e della femmina. Anche se per la verità mi pareva chiaro proprio distinguendo l'essenzialità identitaria nel genere dai ruoli che si assumono via via nella vita (uomo/donna, padre/madre, compagno/compagna)
> 
> Comunque, *io facevo riferimento al dichiarare la parte emotiva. I turbamenti dell'animo. Esplicitando, nel fare, che la Vita non è la favola felice. Che il dolore ne è parte integrante e tocca tutti. LA grossa differenza fra adulto e bambino è saper contestualizzare nel tempo e nello spazio anche queste emozioni. Riconoscere che un dolore individuale non equivale e non si sovrappone al crollo del mondo...all'incrinatura dell'universo. Ma è semplicemente parte dello scorrere della vita. Anche della famiglia.* Che proprio essere famiglia, in senso emotivo, è aver co-costruito, adulti e bambini uno spazio comune, intersoggettivo, in cui collocare le emozioni turbanti, per poter innanzitutto condividere uno spazio quieto e fiducioso in cui permanere insieme e poi anche per guardare insieme e trovare soluzioni. Ognuno in proporzione a ciò che è, nel suo tempo e nel suo spazio. Quindi in piena considerazione dell'Essere di ognuno. Anche rapportato all'età. Ma non soltanto. Trovo abbia molto poco significato una coppia genitoriale che gira immusonita per casa, incazzata, e indifferente e di fronte alla domanda dei figli, spesso muta, risponda, spesso in modo altrettanto muto "ma no..hai visto male. Va tutto bene." Quando non va bene un cazzo. Che a quel punto il ragazzetto, se non è un completo interdetto due domande se le  fa...e le risposte sono le più disparate...dall'iniziare a dubitare di ciò che vede e percepisce all'assumersi la responsabilità di ciò che percepisce ma viene negato...e cito solo le due situazioni più conosciute...che il mare profondo delle attribuzioni ha le stesse profondità per adulti e bambini...la differenza è che i bambini hanno meno esperienze per spiegarsi a se stessi e, e non è cosa di poco conto, ritengono gli adulti di riferimento i portatori della verità. Anche quando, nell'adolescenza la mettono in dubbio e magari ci confliggono pure pesantemente.
> 
> ...


L'ipocrisia sistematica (non quella occasionale, che è inevitabile e a volte benefica) fa sempre male, perchè a prescindere dal resto che è tanto, richiede a tutti i coinvolti, attori e pubblico, uno sforzo psichico così ingente che non resta più energia per vivere. 

Ripeto: due genitori che non sono più amanti (il loro rapporto erotico è finito) possono restare insieme e far vivere il matrimonio solo a patto che le passioni funeste (odio, vendetta, recriminazione, etc.) siano in loro spente, spente sul serio. E' difficile e raro. Se non si riesce, meglio separarsi. Aggiungo che in presenza di figli non adulti è meglio separarsi senza dar subito vita ad altre convivenze, matrimoni, etc., cioè senza "rifarsi una vita". Scopare sì, ma fuori casa e senza coinvolgere i figli in nuove avventure erotiche, che portano solo confusione dove ce n'è già troppa. 

Dolore. Il problema non è il dolore, che può, se non eccessivo, far maturare. Il problema è la destrutturazione. Per i figli, la destrutturazione della coppia genitoriale è destrutturante. C'è poco da fare: è così. Se le parole "marito" e "moglie" non corrispondono più alle parole "padre" e "madre", padre e madre si indeboliscono, sono a rischio. Se padre e madre si indeboliscono, si indebolisce la struttura dell'identità profonda dei figli. Anche qui, non c'è niente da fare, è così e basta, purtroppo. Tolto il puntello "moglie e marito", bisogna preservare a tutti i costi la statica delle parole "padre" e "madre". Quindi, NON mostrare un accordo di facciata, ma mostrare il reciproco riconoscimento: il padre deve continuare a dire "la mamma" e la madre a dire "il papà", MAI "tua madre" e "tuo padre". L'autorità di entrambi va riconosciuta reciprocamente, gli ambiti in cui prevale l'uno o l'altra definiti e confermati, se possibile nessuno dei due deve rivolgere accuse, fondate o meno, all'altro: solo ammissione di un fallimento comune (questo è accettabile dai figli, benchè a malincuore, perchè i figli desiderano genitori infallibili, ma sanno che non lo sono, se non in età tenerissima). 
Qui purtroppo non è più possibile non dare spiegazioni di un atto doloso e dissacrante della madre, e della conseguente ferita/sconfitta del padre. I problemi verranno attribuiti tutti alla madre, se non sarà così verranno attribuiti al padre che si è dimostrato debole. E' una piaga a rischio di grave infezione psichica, va curata, e non si può applicare il cauterio con brutalità ("il discorso chiaro"). 

 I "discorsi chiari" funzionano, tra una coppia di amanti in preda ai turbamenti che porta il tradimento? Mica tanto. A maggior ragione non funzionano con i figli, che da un canto non conoscono direttamente le tempeste della vita erotica, dall'altro se ne fregano perchè per loro i genitori non ne hanno e non ne devono avere, di vita erotica. 

Suggerivo colloqui con psicoterapeuta esperto allo scopo principale di trovare il modo di dire (non necessariamente con le parole, o non soltanto) alla figlia che *sa *quel che ha bisogno di sentire, e nel modo in cui può ascoltarlo senza esserne traumatizzata. E' comunque importante che non si lasci perdere la cosa, che non si aggiusta da sè.


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Ipazia, solo un piccolo appunto...
> sbaglierà, questo è sicuro, ma potrebbe non mentire mai e mi riferisco in un rapporto di coppia.
> Chi crede in un certo tipo di amore ce la fa a non mentire, non è per niente difficile, per lo meno fino a quando non viene disilluso...sul dopo non garantisco.


Potrebbe...anche se la vedo dura. Una parte di menzogna a se stessi è inevitabile...quanto meno per darsi la possibilità di svelarsi ai propri stessi occhi...

La menzogna c'è. Esiste. Tutti la sperimentano. E mica perchè sono cattivi. Ma perchè ha funzioni ben precise. In termini evolutivi. 

E se si mente a se stessi...e qui dentro sappiamo benissimo quanto lo si faccia, anche con i migliori intenti, diventa inevitabile mentire agli altri. Coppia inclusa. 

E' un impegno di fedeltà a se stessi, non mentire. 
Ed è un percorso. 

Forse io non lego la menzogna alla cattiveria. Non penso siano direttamente dipendenti. 

Questo intendevo. 

E accettare l'umanità, di se stessi innanzitutto, è accettare anche queste parti...che sono appunto parti di umanità. 

Io non mi riferisco al mentire per imbrogliare l'altro. Che credo sia un capitolo a sè, e legato ad altri ambiti emotivi. 

Io mi riferisco al mentire, semplicemente perchè non si vede. E tocca a tutti...è evoluzione. Non vedo, ma mi dico che vedo. Poi mi svelo. E mi dico che vedo. Poi mi rendo conto che non mi ero svelato. E mi dico che finalmente vedo...e via così...è solo evoluzione. 

Non so se così mi sono spiegata meglio


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia sistematica (non quella occasionale, che è inevitabile e a volte benefica) fa sempre male, perchè a prescindere dal resto che è tanto, richiede a tutti i coinvolti, attori e pubblico, uno sforzo psichico così ingente che non resta più energia per vivere.
> 
> Ripeto: *due genitori* che non sono più amanti (il loro rapporto erotico è finito) *possono restare insieme e far vivere il matrimonio solo a patto che le passioni funeste (odio, vendetta, recriminazione, etc.) siano in loro spente, spente sul serio. E' difficile e raro. Se non si riesce, meglio separarsi.* Aggiungo che in presenza di figli non adulti è meglio separarsi senza dar subito vita ad altre convivenze, matrimoni, etc., cioè senza "rifarsi una vita". Scopare sì, ma fuori casa e senza coinvolgere i figli in nuove avventure erotiche, che portano solo confusione dove ce n'è già troppa.
> 
> ...


Chissà come mai la chiarezza viene ricollegata a brutalità...mi ha sempre impressionata moltissimo questa correlazione...che ritengo più legata alla paura che alla chiarezza in sè. 
Un po' come dire "la verità fa male..."...assunto che trovo, quantomeno ridicolo...e nella peggiore delle ipotesi autoassolutorio della fatica che porta, talvolta, a girare largo..aggiustando per proteggere l'altro...

Ecco...quella forma della protezione io la trovo brutale. Aggiustare la realtà, creando originalmente dissonanze, per renderla migliore a se stessi ma con la scusa dell'altro. 
Se poi l'altro è un essere che crede, praticamente ciecamente, lo trovo crudele. 

Ma so che funziona così...anche se poi, quando si ha a che fare coi piccoli altri, ci si rende conto che vedono...e molto bene pure. Poi fanno casino, perchè non hanno le informazioni per spiegarsi le cose. E spesso e volentieri gli adulti oscillano fra il comunicare a pucci pucci tesorino, come se avessero a che fare con imbecilli in erba (ho in testa una mamma che diceva al figlio di 5 anni "tesoro...bello...quello è il bau!" tutta sorridente la signora riferendosi a un cane. Che mi chiedo come si possa rimbecillirsi tanto...un cane. E' un cane. Bau è una onomatopea, fra l'altro...che cazzo! :facepalm  e poi andare all'estremo opposto chiedendo comprensione di concetti che non hanno basi su cui essere compresi...

E io penso siano incompetenze adulte...bug di sistema...legate appunto ai ruoli. 

Vedi...io non sono molto vecchia. Ma ho visto da dove veniva la carne che mangiavo. Ho visto morire e sanguinare gli animali. Trauma? Direi di no. Natura. E, nel delirio, è stato uno dei miei salvagenti...realtà Vera. Palpabile. Odorosa. La questione dei ruoli è un problema di traduzione, e quindi di comunicazione, tutto adulto. Sono gli adulti che sono schiavi dei loro ruoli. E li concatenano. Autolegandosi dentro ad essi. E portando nel delirio anche i figli. Un padre lo è con o senza moglie. E viceversa. Un padre è un maschio che si assume la responsabilità della crescita. E lo slegamento, finalmente, sta avvenendo anche in altri campi, che finalmente si inizia a parlare di separazione come di un qualcosa di benefico anche per i figli...che troppe famiglie sono rimaste unite per finta usando i figli come passerella per non affrontare le paure degli adulti coinvolti. Mi ricordo una risposta di una Madre (e la maiuscola non è casuale). La figlia, adolescente incazzosa, le aveva detto e a ragione "mio padre è un coglione". E la Madre le aveva risposto "Puoi anche avere le tue ragioni. E mi piacerebbe me ne parlassi. Ma resta tuo padre. E prima ancora un individuo che pur sbagliando prova a volerti bene...fallendo e anche facendo bene. Se lo vuoi, ti posso far incontrare qualcuno che ti può aiutare a vedere entrambi gli aspetti. Perchè così arrabbiata non vai da nessuna parte". Chiarezza amorevole e rispettosa dell'alterità, dei figli. A questo faccio riferimento. 

Quanto allo spiegare un atto della madre, o del padre...se la figlia ha domande, già fornirle lo spazio per esprimerle è importante. 
Certo è che serve una solidità che in questo momento @_cuoreinfranto_ non ha. E neanche la moglie secondo me. Ma non vuol dire niente in realtà...sta a loro trovare la via, anche attraverso l'umiltà, la separazione dei ruoli, che ricordo che sono ruoli ossia produzioni sociali e non definizioni degli individui....

Sui grassetti sono piuttosto d'accordo...

Sul dolore si aprirebbe un OT infinito...che già valutare, misurare, quale è il dolore sopportabile...non è impresa da poco...resto piuttosto convinta che il dolore, come tutte le altre cose della Vita, si impara. E io sostengo che non solo possa ì, ma debba essere insegnato. 
E per insegnare intendo sostenere nella sua collocazione. Che è individuale e irripetibile, e quindi insegnare assume anche il risvolto dell'imparare insieme....anche  ai figli.


----------



## ipazia (4 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]...benevenuto, comunque...

Quando mi interessa scambiare opinioni...divento maleducata


----------



## Altravita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma Altravita ha già raggiunto "la pace dei sensi", ha già trovato l'ammore. La moglie è il passato: vendetta fatta.


Un demente


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Ipazia, solo un piccolo appunto...
> sbaglierà, questo è sicuro, ma potrebbe non mentire mai e mi riferisco in un rapporto di coppia.
> *Chi crede in un certo tipo di amore ce la fa a non mentire, non è per niente difficile, per lo meno fino a quando non viene disilluso...sul dopo non garantisco*.


Solo chi ha determinati valori può capire.....................


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Altravita ha detto:


> Un demente


A me in testa manca qualcosa a te invece sono cresciute.........


----------



## mistral (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A me in testa manca qualcosa a te invece sono cresciute.........


Spesso in testa ai traditi cresce qualcosa non perché sono dementi ma perché hanno avuto la sventura di accompagnarsi a degli stronzi.:singleeye:


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Spesso in testa ai traditi cresce qualcosa non perché sono dementi ma perché hanno avuto la sventura di accompagnarsi a degli stronzi.:singleeye:


Scelta sbagliata.........chi è colpa del suo male.........


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Solo chi ha determinati valori può capire.....................


Ma che dici?
Pensi che un valore possa tenerti legato ad una persona? 
Io credo nel matrimonio..ok...ma se fosse tutto così semplice pensi che esisterebbero i tradimenti?
Purtroppo i valori e la razionalità spesso cozzano con le emozioni e che facciamo ci immoliamo per non peccare?

Oppure se il tuo occhio è motivo di scandalo, cavalo.

Pensate ci sia sempre premeditazione nell'innamorarsi? Attenzione non parlo di semplice tradimento ma di innamoramento. 
Puoi legare a te una persona con le corde, con la fede, con i documenti, ma non puoi legargli i pensieri e i sentimenti e menomale!


----------



## mistral (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scelta sbagliata.........chi è colpa del suo male.........



Ahahahah,forte la tua teoria per cui i traditori avrebbero in fronte il marchio di infamia sin dalla nascita.
Con le dovute controprove potresti brevettarla,faresti un sacco di soldi. :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Ipazia, solo un piccolo appunto...
> sbaglierà, questo è sicuro, ma potrebbe non mentire mai e mi riferisco in un rapporto di coppia.
> C*hi crede in un certo tipo di amore ce la fa a non mentire, non è per niente difficile, per lo meno fino a quando non viene disilluso...sul d*opo non garantisco.


Quindi chi crede in un certo tipo di amore non può disinnamorarsi e innamorarsi di qualcun altro?
Non la capisco sta cosa.
L'amore è uno, poi ognuno lo vive come vuole o come può, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che pur essendo un amore grande non possa finire.

Io in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto qualcosa che non finisse. Finisce la vita, finisce la gioventù, finisce il mare....cosa è per sempre?

Quando ci si incontra e ci sia ama, l'amore sembra eterno, ma purtroppo i due soggetti non sono identici, ognuno ha la propria personalità e può capitare che ad un certo punto unod ei due  non ami più e questo significa forse che si debba rinnegare tutto quello che c'è stato prima? Se oggi non mi ami più, significa che non mi hai mai amato? mah


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_twinpeaks_...benevenuto, comunque...
> 
> Quando mi interessa scambiare opinioni...divento maleducata


Grazie. Macchè maleducata.


----------



## trilobita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi chi crede in un certo tipo di amore non può disinnamorarsi e innamorarsi di qualcun altro?
> Non la capisco sta cosa.
> L'amore è uno, poi ognuno lo vive come vuole o come può, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che pur essendo un amore grande non possa finire.
> 
> ...


 Credo Diletta abbia parlato di non mentire e non di amori finiti e nuovi amori.
Un amore può finire e essere sostituito da un nuovo amore,oppure nascere un amore ancora più irresistibile di quello in corso,ma,nonostante questo,si può non mentire,dire la verità e togliersi dai coglioni con un minimo di dignità...


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Pensi che un valore possa tenerti legato ad una persona?


Sì, assolutamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahahahah,forte la tua teoria per cui i traditori avrebbero in fronte il marchio di infamia sin dalla nascita.
> Con le dovute controprove potresti brevettarla,faresti un sacco di soldi. :rotfl:


Chi ha scelto gli stronzi?


----------



## spleen (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chi ha scelto gli stronzi?


Non ci sono stronzi e bravi. Dividere l' umanità in buoni e cattivi è un esercizio che non porta a nulla.
Attribuire alle persone "scelte" sbagliate in campo d rapporti di coppia è un esercizio altrettanto ozioso.

Ci sono solo persone, valori ed errori ed in questo campo prima si capisce che nessuuno è infallibile e nessuno è al sicuro, al di sopra degli altri, meglio si vede dentro queste faccende.

Questo è quello che ho capito io, quello che penso.


----------



## mistral (4 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo Diletta abbia parlato di non mentire e non di amori finiti e nuovi amori.
> Un amore può finire e essere sostituito da un nuovo amore,oppure nascere un amore ancora più irresistibile di quello in corso,ma,nonostante questo,si può non mentire,dire la verità e togliersi dai coglioni con un minimo di dignità...


Ma onestamente ,quante tra le storie lette qui trattano di grandi amori?
Io ho letto più che altro di pruriti ,sfizi e ore divertenti.Credo che nessuno,me compresa,per togliersi quello che si crede un innocente sfizio o spesso una gratificazione che si ritiene meritata perché la moglie é stanca e non mette più  la tutina di Latex,il marito disattento che si addormenta sul divano e detesta la suocera ,il cane piscia sul tappeto persiano ,alla fine della fiera  pensano di lasciare la famiglia e la casetta calda ed accogliente?
Oserei dire quasi nessuno.
La differenza al massimo consiste nel non intraprendere quella via ma una volta dentro è più o meno uguale per tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> perché la moglie é stanca e non mette più  la tutina di Latex.


....e chi l'ha mai vista.....


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Chissà come mai la chiarezza viene ricollegata a brutalità...mi ha sempre impressionata moltissimo questa correlazione...che ritengo più legata alla paura che alla chiarezza in sè.
> Un po' come dire "la verità fa male..."...assunto che trovo, quantomeno ridicolo...e nella peggiore delle ipotesi autoassolutorio della fatica che porta, talvolta, a girare largo..aggiustando per proteggere l'altro...
> *
> Ecco...quella forma della protezione io la trovo brutale. Aggiustare la realtà, creando originalmente dissonanze, per renderla migliore a se stessi ma con la scusa dell'altro.
> ...


Vedi: la verità rende liberi, e su questo non ci piove. C'è però la verità in sè e per sè (che non conosciamo, almeno per intero) e la verità per noi, la verità a cui possiamo accedere. La comunicazione diretta di una verità fattuale indiscutibile che per noi è del massimo rilievo, fatta nel modo e/o nel momento sbagliato alla persona che, se gliela comunichi nel modo e nel momento giusto, da questa verità potrebbe ricavarne libertà, nuova vita, nuova gioia, la può distruggere. La può distruggere letteralmente, nel senso per esempio che si può uccidere. 

E' capitato, non una volta sola, che l'errore di uno psicoanalista nel corso di un colloquio terapeutico abbia condotto al suicidio, letterale o metaforico, il paziente. Spesso, questo errore consiste nella comunicazione intempestiva di una verità, che se scoperta dal paziente, al momento giusto per lui, nel corso della sua analisi, lo avrebbe, appunto, liberato. Questo perchè a volte, la verità è una questione di vita o di morte, e perchè ha un valore immenso il peso specifico della parola che la dice, e il peso specifico della persona che dice questa parola vera. Per un figlio, il peso specifico della parola del padre e della madre, quando si tratta di questione che per il figlio è di vita e di morte (per esempio quando deve rispondere alla domanda: "Chi sono io? o "Chi è mia madre?" o "Chi è mio padre?"") è molto alto, forse il più alto di tutti. 
Quindi bisogna starci attenti, con la verità: materiale fissile, maneggiare con molta cura.

Quanto precede non significa affatto che si devano tenere i figli nella bambagia, o che per esempio gli si deva nascondere che la bistecca che mangiano una volta era un vitellino vivo. Le realtà della vita e della natura, delle quali fa parte il fatto che per vivere uccidiamo altri esseri viventi, o che per difenderci da altri uomini li dobbiamo uccidere, non è affatto destrutturante, anzi. E' destrutturante l'esposizione a una violenza insensata, per esempio lo spettacolo di uccisioni e massacri per capriccio o per passione sadica scatenata; per esempio farebbe molto male ai bambini portarli a uno spettacolo gladiatorio (fa male anche la violenza dei videogiochi, anche se meno, naturalmente). Ma se un genitore tira il collo a una gallina davanti ai figli, o se gli insegna a fare altrettanto, non c'è niente di male (anzi, fa bene). Stessa cosa per la pratica delle arti marziali: fa bene ai bambini, anche prendersi qualche pugno.


Qui, l'aspetto pericoloso della verità di fatto a cui si trova esposta la figlia maggiore di Cuorinfranto è questo. Che tradendo il padre, la madre si è macchiata di una colpa dissacrante (la famiglia è uno spazio sacro). Negli strati profondi della psiche di una figlia, la madre è Accoglienza e Nutrimento, il padre Giustizia e Forza (con le maiuscole, sono archetipi possenti, dèi). La madre è la custode dello spazio sacro familiare. Nella religione romana, la custode del fuoco sacro, Vesta. Ricorderai che le vestali erano vergini, e tali dovevano restare (se colte a scopare, venivano sepolte vive). Il fuoco sacro, che scalda la casa e cucina il cibo, è il rapporto erotico tra i genitori, che deve essere custodito dalla castità e contenuto nel focolare, altrimenti incendia la casa. Per questo, il tradimento erotico della madre è sempre più grave del tradimento erotico del padre: non sul piano morale, dove sono identici, ma sul piano del sacro e della stabilità della famiglia; il tradimento erotico del padre non nega le sue caratteristiche archetipiche: è una manifestazione eccessiva e sregolata della Forza, che così oscura l'altra, la Giustizia. Macchiandosi di un tradimento, la madre ha dissacrato la famiglia, e ha colpito il padre nella forza (non è riuscito a impedire il tradimento, l'intrusione del nemico nello spazio familiare) e nella giustizia (non la punisce). Se vivessimo in una civiltà diversa, consapevolmente costruita intorno agli archetipi/dèi, il da farsi sarebbe abbastanza chiaro. 

NOTA BENE PER CUORINFRANTO: QUANTO SEGUE NON E' UN CONSIGLIO PER TE. NESSUNO PUO'/DEVE DARTI CONSIGLI SENZA CONOSCERTI DA VICINO, SENZA STABILIRE CON TE UN RAPPORTO DI FIDUCIA, E SENZA ESSERNE CAPACE. 

Quanto segue è solo un modello funzionale, ripeto che non è un consiglio o un invito ad agire così.
Il da farsi sarebbe questo: il padre punisce la madre per la sua colpa. La può punire con severità estrema (ucciderla, per esempio: nel diritto romano il pater familias ha diritto di vita e di morte su tutti i familiari) o con clemenza (uno schiaffo, un rimprovero, anche solo uno sguardo). Se la punizione è clemente, e se la madre la accetta di buon grado, dopo l'esercizio della giustizia e della forza può venire il perdono e la reintegrazione della madre nella famiglia. La colpa è lavata, l'equilibrio ritrovato, lo spazio familiare riconsacrato. Il tono dell'umore non sarà quello di prima, ma il tempo può fare il suo lavoro, e la famiglia è salva. 

Così, funziona. Però non c'è bisogno di spiegare che questa soluzione è inapplicabile oggi e qui. Il problema da risolvere, però, è lo stesso: identico a quello che si proponeva qualche migliaio di anni fa (anche allora madri e padri tradivano, eh?)

La figlia maggiore è al corrente, perchè lo ha colto clandestinamente, per errore (non le è stato comunicato volontariamente) del tradimento della madre. Non lo si può, e dunque non lo si deve, nascondere o minimizzare. La cosa c'è, è grave, ha già conseguenze gravi e altre ne avrà. Come fanno, ora, i genitori, a comunicare esplicitamente e volontariamente sia quanto è accaduto (il tradimento) sia le conseguenze che avrà (continuazione della convivenza, separazione) sia, soprattutto: come fanno a ritrovare maternità e paternità di fronte anzitutto alla figlia maggiore, e quindi a se stessi? Non è affatto semplice. Il modo giusto lo possono trovare solo loro. E' probabile che per trovarlo, gli serva l'aiuto di un terzo, che li aiuti a maturare, dentro di sè, i gesti, le parole, le decisioni giuste per loro e per i figli. Che non sono mai i gesti, le parole, le decisioni giusti in astratto.


----------



## trilobita (4 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma onestamente ,quante tra le storie lette qui trattano di grandi amori?
> Io ho letto più che altro di pruriti ,sfizi e ore divertenti.Credo che nessuno,me compresa,per togliersi quello che si crede un innocente sfizio o spesso una gratificazione che si ritiene meritata perché la moglie é stanca e non mette più  la tutina di Latex,il marito disattento che si addormenta sul divano e detesta la suocera ,il cane piscia sul tappeto persiano ,alla fine della fiera  pensano di lasciare la famiglia e la casetta calda ed accogliente?
> Oserei dire quasi nessuno.
> La differenza al massimo consiste nel non intraprendere quella via ma una volta dentro è più o meno uguale per tutti.


Esatto,è sempre questione di valori.
Per me la dignità conta più di qualsiasi altra cosa,se per farmi una scopata extra,devo mettere in discussione la mia capacità mentale di considerarmi un essere pensante e in grado di distinguermi da un cane in calore,con il cazzo di fuori,in balia degli istinti,rinuncio più che volentieri.è soggettivo,comunque.
Per me scopare non è un un bisogno fisiologico da espletare,per altri si,quindi se gli scappa di scopare,mica possono rischiare di scoparsi addosso.....


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Sì, assolutamente.


Anche se non lo ami più? Per solo spirito di sacrificio? Anche quando ti disgusta fare sesso con lui? mah


----------



## mistral (4 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chi ha scelto gli stronzi?


Non avevano l'etichetta :singleeye:


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo Diletta abbia parlato di non mentire e non di amori finiti e nuovi amori.
> Un amore può finire e essere sostituito da un nuovo amore,oppure nascere un amore ancora più irresistibile di quello in corso,ma,nonostante questo,si può non mentire,dire la verità e togliersi dai coglioni con un minimo di dignità...


Veramente si diceva che chi crede in un certo tipo di amore, non mente. Io rispondo che può capitare che anche chi ci crede menta, per diversi motivi.
Forse perchè non ama più, perchè vuole proteggere l'altro, perchè non ha le idee chiare....per mille motivi ma questo non significa che  il soggetto in questione non crede più a quel tipo di amore o non ci ha mai creduto, magari ha cambiato idea ...non lo so ma ti assicuro che io ci credevo al per sempre...eppure ho mentito

Aggiungo che non mi pare giusto rinnegare ciò che è stato. Se adesso l'altro non mi ama più, non significa che non mi abbia amato di un amore immenso...solo che l'amore immenso si è esaurito, come tutto del resto


----------



## mistral (4 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esatto,è sempre questione di valori.
> Per me la dignità conta più di qualsiasi altra cosa,se per farmi una scopata extra,devo mettere in discussione la mia capacità mentale di considerarmi un essere pensante e in grado di distinguermi da un cane in calore,con il cazzo di fuori,in balia degli istinti,rinuncio più che volentieri.è soggettivo,comunque.
> Per me scopare non è un un bisogno fisiologico da espletare,per altri si,quindi se gli scappa di scopare,mica possono rischiare di scoparsi addosso.....


Eppure se succede anche a chi diceva "giammai!!" Significa che l'ora in calore la possiamo passare tutti.
Magari tu non hai avuto un calore accalorato da non resistere oppure i tuoi standard sono più elevati per pensare di infilarti nella casa e nel letto di un povero cornuto perché la moglie pruriginosa ti fa un fischio quando il padrone va a guadagnare la pagnotta e tu puoi entrare ad espletare il tuo ruolo di cane in calore.
Altri lo trovano estremamente eccitante e si sentono dei grandi.Ma tremano quando la sera vanno a letto con la moglie e annusano le lenzuola sperando di non sentire odori forestieri.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vedi: la verità rende liberi, e su questo non ci piove. C'è però la verità in sè e per sè (che non conosciamo, almeno per intero) e la verità per noi, la verità a cui possiamo accedere. La comunicazione diretta di una verità fattuale indiscutibile che per noi è del massimo rilievo, fatta nel modo e/o nel momento sbagliato alla persona che, se gliela comunichi nel modo e nel momento giusto, da questa verità potrebbe ricavarne libertà, nuova vita, nuova gioia, la può distruggere. La può distruggere letteralmente, nel senso per esempio che si può uccidere.
> 
> *E' capitato, non una volta sola, che l'errore di uno psicoanalista nel corso di un colloquio terapeutico abbia condotto al suicidio, letterale o metaforico, il paziente. Spesso, questo errore consiste nella comunicazione intempestiva di una verità, che se scoperta dal paziente, al momento giusto per lui, nel corso della sua analisi, lo avrebbe, appunto, liberato. Questo perchè a volte, la verità è una questione di vita o di morte, e perchè ha un valore immenso il peso specifico della parola che la dice, e il peso specifico della persona che dice questa parola vera.* Per un figlio, il peso specifico della parola del padre e della madre, quando si tratta di questione che per il figlio è di vita e di morte (per esempio quando deve rispondere alla domanda: "Chi sono io? o "Chi è mia madre?" o "Chi è mio padre?"") è molto alto, forse il più alto di tutti.
> Quindi bisogna starci attenti, con la verità: materiale fissile, maneggiare con molta cura.
> ...


Interessante quello che scrivi...

per quanto riguarda il primo grassetto...sono abbastanza d'accordo. 

Su due punti in particolare: l'essere umano, odierno in particolare, è materia sensibile. 
La verità è pericolosa. Oltre che liberatoria. Non esiste liberazione senza assunzione del rischio e assumersi il rischio di una liberazione significa il rischio di assumersi il Vivere. 

E qui si aprono diversi livelli...un paziente in terapia...tendenzialmente è una persona che ha chiesto, consapevole di avere un qualche problema un aiuto. Uno sguardo esterno per potersi guardare. Non è una relazione paritaria all'interno della relazione terapeutica, ma stiamo parlando di persone adulte e collaboranti. 
E la cessione del potere al terapeuta è un fatto piuttosto presente al paziente. Tendenzialmente. 

Sta la terapeuta "regolare" e "modulare" sia la cessione del potere relazionale sia il setting, con tutto quel che comporta, all'interno di cui avviene la cessione del potere. 

Da questo paziente, diciamo modello, si possono declinare molteplici altri modelli...andando da un estremo all'altro...fino ad arrivare al paziente assolutamente inconsapevole che è in carico al terapeuta tramite servizio (dalla tutela minori alle comunità psichiatriche). 

Ecco, in questo ventaglio praticamente infinito di opzioni terapeutiche e di tipi di relazione terapeutica, io nel tempo mi sono convinta che quando accadono situazioni come quelle che hai descritto, non sono totalmente ascrivibili alla comunicazione in "tempi sbagliati" di una verità...quella è magari l'ultima goccia di una situazione che ben prima aveva iniziato a scivolare per una china rischiosa...e penso che un terapeuta, se non si accorge di star percorrendo quella china, possa fare anche danni ingenti. 

Ma dubito che la Causa sia la Verità e il tempo sbagliato (anche perchè "indovinare" il tempo, anche per un terapeuta è comunque un arrischio ogni volta...che il manuale delle istruzioni individuale non lo porta nessuno in terapia )...anzi, per essere molto sincera, credo che la paura dell'errore dei tempi sia un timore del terapeuta e un risvolto di un certo delirio di onnipotenza...Non si può avere il totale controllo di un setting terapeutico. Significherebbe fra l'altro avere in totale controllo il paziente, e anche questo comporta rischi non indifferenti. Oltre che questioni etiche che qui sono veramente molto OT. 

Detto questo, pienamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che un terapeuta abbia una grossa responsabilità...sta maneggiando materiale sensibile, che la nitroglicerina è stabile a confronto...serve quindi alta attenzione, esperienza...e anche un buon istinto nel dosare il rischio...quando tenere, quando spingere, quanto spingere...sapendo che è un rischio..ogni volta. Le reazioni sono imprevedibili...proprio perchè stiam parlando di materia vivente e irriproducibile nella sua unicità 

La questione però è che nel caso di [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION] lui non è il terapeuta di sua figlia. E' il padre. E una madre c'è. Madre degna. 
Quindi non è in un setting terapeutico. 
E se anche avesse gli strumenti, sarebbe sconsigliabile che fosse lui a prendere in carico la figlia. 

Quindi stiamo parlando di un setting molto diverso. Nessuno è paziente di nessuno. 
Questo cambia sostanzialmente sia il livello della comunicazione, sia la vicinanza, sia lo sguardo, sia l'ascolto. 

C'è una parte, all'interno delle comunicazioni non verbali e paraverbali fra i componenti di un gruppo familiare che si svolge ad un livello irraggiungibile per qualsiasi terapeuta.
Ma che permette agli attori coinvolti di attuare comunicazioni costanti e silenziose. 

Ecco perchè sostengo la chiarezza. Lo sguardo è fine in un contesto familiare...anche a livello inconsapevole. E i figli percepiscono i genitori, in un modo esponenziale. E reagiscono costantemente a quel livello. 

Il sistema di cuoreinfranto è cambiato. Qualcosa è successo...un po' come lanciare un sasso nello stagno...per quanto lontano si possa essere, se si è nello stagno i cerchi, per quanto lievi non possono essere evitati. 

LA scelta è se condividere le sollecitazioni e le variazioni dello stagno in cui tutti insieme stanno nuotando, o provare a non sentire o a chiedere implicitamente di non sentire...nella mia esperienza questa seconda opzione non l'ho mai vista vincente. E i risvolti sono stati la maggior parte delle volte piuttosto ingenti. 

Certo è che non sto sostenendo che i due vadano dai figli e belli belli se ne escano con "tesori di mamma e papà...sapete, è successa una cosa. La mamma (moglie indegna!) si è trombata l'allenatore. E il papà (marito ferito) adesso è piuttosto incazzato. E triste. Forse crollerà la famiglia a cui siete abituati, perchè sapete, mica ci riusciamo a dormire ancora nello stesso letto...non parliamo dello scopare insieme....già è bello che siamo ancora seduti intorno al tavolo. Ecco, tesori....adesso ve lo abbiamo detto...vedremo che succede". 

E' una situazione delicata...e la verità in questo momento non è alla portata per il semplice motivo che la situazione è talmente confusa, ad ogni livello che sarebbe disumano se ci fosse chiarezza. 
Ma condividere con i figli il fatto che è un momento di di maretta (per usare un eufemismo), che momenti del genere succedono e si possono affrontare, perchè insieme in un modo o nell'altro si va avanti...ecco. Questo è un messaggio importante in un gruppo familiare. Che è la pura e semplice verità. Poi mano a mano...si arriverà alla verità...forse. Che una cosa della verità è che è variabile. E non perchè prima era menzogna...ma perchè anche le verità cambiano nei cambiamenti degli attori...

La figlia che li ha beccati è un altro discorso. Diverso. 
E come già dicevo a cuoreinfranto, è bene che ci mettano mano. 

LA sacralità di cui parli esiste se viene insegnata. SE viene vissuta prima. 
Non è una costante. E' una variabile dipendente. 

Quindi in ogni situazione c'è da valutare cosa si è insegnato fino a quel momento....e tendere alla maggior "uniformità" possibile. 
E appositamente non uso coerenza. Che quando si è in aria perchè ci si è presi un treno nei denti...la coerenza va allegramente a farsi un giro...e provare a rimanerci agganciati è pure pericoloso...che si rischia di finire nei gorghi degli assolutismi e dei muro contro muro che non solo non portano da nessuna parte, ma o reprimono il conflitto o lo fanno esplodere...

Poi questa è pura retorica...in realtà 

Io e te, tutti scriviamo a partire da noi stessi...e, e non è particolare da poco, stando fuori dal vissuto emotivo dei protagonisti..vissuto che fra l'altro ci arriva limato di un buon 60 per cento di significati, persi nella perdita dei linguaggi non verbale e paraverbale....ma, di mio, per quanto sia una persona che tende più all'apocalisse e alla tragedia come prospettiva, ho sviluppato una certa "fiducia" nelle capacità di autoregolazione dei sistemi umani...

Che magari si autoregolano in modi per me assolutamente intollerabili anche solo al pensiero...ma per altri sono funzionali. Al netto dello stabilire se sia corretto e meno quel funzionamento. 

In fondo il benessere sta anche tanto nell'equilibrio che si riesce a mantenere nelle situazioni che la vita presenta...e per mia esperienza ho visto più rinascite che suicidi...anche quando l'unica opzione mi sembrava più la seconda che la prima. 

Non conto sulla sorpresa meravigliosa, di mio ci credo pure poco...eppure...sono più le volte che resto piacevolmente stupita, pur magari essendo in totale disaccordo, che quelle in cui vedo la disfatta totale. 

Spero che di tutti i nostri discorsi @_cuoreinfranto_ prenda quel che gli serve...e decida cosa farne. 
In fondo nelle sue scarpe c'è lui e nessun altro. Giusto o sbagliato che sia quel che farà, ci farà lui in prima persona i conti. E imparerà, dovrà imparare a sbagliare...che nella situazione in cui è, è inevitabile. 
Farlo in modo proattivo...mi sembra un buon punto di partenza. 

Poi come te, credo che in alcune situazioni complesse, e aggrovigliate, uno sguardo esterno sia un buon investimento. Specialmente quando i nostri errori si rischia di farli pagare a chi non ha altra responsabilità se non di essere lì. 




Edit: aggiungo una cosa da praticante, sulle arti marziali per i bambini...non sono i pugni, a fare la differenza...è imparare la propria aggressività, conoscerla e dominarla anche attraverso la disciplina ad essere fondante...non ho figli, ma se posso, in particolare in alcune situazioni, arti marziali con un buon Maestro, le consiglio spesso...sono salutari. 
Salvo trovarsi con un invasato come maestro...e purtroppo ce ne sono.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vedi: la verità rende liberi, e su questo non ci piove. C'è però la verità in sè e per sè (che non conosciamo, almeno per intero) e la verità per noi, la verità a cui possiamo accedere. La comunicazione diretta di una verità fattuale indiscutibile che per noi è del massimo rilievo, fatta nel modo e/o nel momento sbagliato alla persona che, se gliela comunichi nel modo e nel momento giusto, da questa verità potrebbe ricavarne libertà, nuova vita, nuova gioia, la può distruggere. La può distruggere letteralmente, nel senso per esempio che si può uccidere.
> 
> E' capitato, non una volta sola, che l'errore di uno psicoanalista nel corso di un colloquio terapeutico abbia condotto al suicidio, letterale o metaforico, il paziente. Spesso, questo errore consiste nella comunicazione intempestiva di una verità, che se scoperta dal paziente, al momento giusto per lui, nel corso della sua analisi, lo avrebbe, appunto, liberato. Questo perchè a volte, la verità è una questione di vita o di morte, e perchè ha un valore immenso il peso specifico della parola che la dice, e il peso specifico della persona che dice questa parola vera. Per un figlio, il peso specifico della parola del padre e della madre, quando si tratta di questione che per il figlio è di vita e di morte (per esempio quando deve rispondere alla domanda: "Chi sono io? o "Chi è mia madre?" o "Chi è mio padre?"") è molto alto, forse il più alto di tutti.
> Quindi bisogna starci attenti, con la verità: materiale fissile, maneggiare con molta cura.
> ...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo in un quadro di riferimento rigido tradizionale. Non credo che il matrimonio/famiglia sia oggi una struttura così rigida.
L'interpretazione dei ruoli/valori è molto (probabilmente lo è sempre stato) molto varia e fluida.

Ogni situazione  può essere agito sul piano simbolico senza perdere, anzi aumentando il proprio significato.

La separazione è un atto che simbolicamente ribadisce il valore sacro della unione, riconoscendola finita quando si è compiuto ila violazione del patto. Così come il perdono, l'autocritica possono essere valori che ricreano la sacralità.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Interessante quello che scrivi...
> 
> per quanto riguarda il primo grassetto...sono abbastanza d'accordo.
> 
> ...




In una terapia, e in particolare in una psicoanalisi, il terapeuta può commettere (e di fatto sempre commette) molti errori, di vario tipo e diversa gravità; appunto perchè, come tu dici, non c'è controllo totale sul setting, e tanto meno sul paziente, che non è mai un libro aperto per il terapeuta. Ti confermo però che l'errore che più frequentemente porta a conseguenze tragiche è la comunicazione intempestiva di una verità (di solito, della verità cruciale per il paziente). A me (sono uno psicoanalista di scuola junghiana) grazie a Dio non è mai capitato il suicidio di un paziente, ma le cose stanno così. Il motivo principale dell'errore (tranne i casi in cui il terapeuta non si accorge in tempo di una sua ostilità profonda verso il paziente) coincide con la motivazione più frequente per la scelta della professione: il desiderio di scoprire i misteri e di salvare. E' qui che si esprime nella sua forma più pericolosa il desiderio di onnipotenza di cui parli: il terapeuta si identifica in un eroe, in un profeta, addirittura in un dio capace di scendere agli inferi, illuminarli con la luce della verità, e di trarne i dannati. Capita a volte - anche molto presto nell'analisi - che il terapeuta intuisca con sicurezza qual è il punto dolente, quale la verità celata al paziente che, una volta integrata, lo può guarire. Da quel momento, ha letteralmente sulla punta della lingua la soluzione del giallo e la parola che salva. E' una tentazione molto grande. Se il terapeuta cede, può provocare un danno irreparabile. 


Cuoreinfranto non è il terapeuta di sua figlia. E' suo padre, vale a dire che la sua parola è più, non meno importante della parola del terapeuta. Anzi: la parola del terapeuta è forte proprio perchè è una eco della parola del padre (o della madre, se il terapeuta è donna). La parola del padre, in questo caso, è ancora più forte perchè il colpo devastante della rivelazione dissacrante subito dalla figlia rischia di spazzare via lo strato protettivo della quotidianità, del buonsenso, etc., e di attivare i possenti archetipi divini che abitano sempre (sempre) in ogni famiglia. La dissacrazione rivela la presenza del sacro. 

(Detto per inciso: quasi tutta l'attrazione che esercita, su tutti, il tradimento erotico del coniuge, deriva proprio da questo: che dissacrando, riveliamo la presenza del sacro, e veniamo investiti dal vento di potenze numinose. Scherzando un po': tradiamo perchè ci attira il Lato Oscuro della Forza, e il Lato Oscuro della Forza ci attira perchè il Lato Luminoso della Forza non lo percepiamo più, o non abbastanza (la nostra civiltà non ce lo presenta più nei simboli, nelle istituzioni, nelle leggi, nei costumi. Non si tradisce mai o quasi mai un coniuge - e i figli - non si mette a rischio tutto quel che si mette a rischio tradendo, solo per un po' di piacere sessuale. Si tradisce per un enorme piacere, e infatti il tradimento dà un piacere enorme, proprio perchè dà un piacere sacro; anche se il sacro è sacro invertito, "sacro nero".)

Qui il problema vero, a mio avviso (ricordo ancora una volta che mi posso sbagliare anche di grosso, non è possibile fare diagnosi a distanza) è che la rivelazione del tradimento della madre alla figlia ha coinvolto anche lei, e in primissima fila, nel tormentoso dramma sacro dei genitori; e l'ha coinvolta in un modo che le pone sulle spalle un peso enorme, le rivolge una domanda alla quale è estremamente difficile rispondere restando integri. 

Per intenderci: in quel contesto, la madre non è madre degna, e il padre non è padre giusto; e dunque lei, come figlia, chi è? Che rapporto ha con l'indegnità della madre, con l'ingiustizia e la debolezza del padre? in che modo queste realtà la definiscono? Conta poco, purtroppo, la valutazione del buonsenso e dell'esperienza secondo la quale queste "sono cose che capitano", che la madre puà benissimo essere una brava donna che ha commesso un errore come avviene a tutti, che il padre si trova in una situazione difficile nella quale come si fa si sbaglia, e che va comunque lodato per l'equilibrio che dimostra. Questo vale per gli altri. Non vale per i coniugi, e non vale per la figlia che sa. Insomma: con l'agnizione della figlia, la soluzione di questa difficile equazione si è complicata. Non devono trovare il modo di uscire dal labirinto solo i due coniugi, ma il padre, la madre e la figlia insieme.


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe...anche se la vedo dura. Una parte di menzogna a se stessi è inevitabile...quanto meno per darsi la possibilità di svelarsi ai propri stessi occhi...
> 
> La menzogna c'è. Esiste. Tutti la sperimentano. E mica perchè sono cattivi. Ma perchè ha funzioni ben precise. In termini evolutivi.
> 
> ...



Ok, ho capito.
Grazie!


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo in un quadro di riferimento rigido tradizionale. Non credo che il matrimonio/famiglia sia oggi una struttura così rigida.
> L'interpretazione dei ruoli/valori è molto (probabilmente lo è sempre stato) molto varia e fluida.
> 
> *Ogni situazione  può essere agito sul piano simbolico senza perdere, anzi aumentando il proprio significato*.
> ...



Non so se concordo o dissento sulla frase in neretto. A prima vista dissento, ma se vorrai elaborare te ne sarò grato.

Quanto alla separazione, se ben riuscita (non frequente, purtroppo) la vedo più come una bonifica; o, specie nei primi tempi, un cordone sanitario intorno al focolaio di infezione psichica. Per continuare nella metafora religiosa, la separazione secolarizza il matrimonio e la famiglia, col positivo e il negativo che ogni secolarizzazione porta con sè. C'è sempre una perdita secca, comunque; che può essere positiva in quanto male minore (si evita la terribile "guerra di religione").

Quanto all'interpretazione dei valori, certo che è sempre stata fluida, nel senso che i valori, o meglio, direi, i simboli, finchè sono vivi sono sempre aperti a reinterpretazioni personali ("ci parlano", cioè parlano a noi personalmente). 
La costellazione simbolica prevalente nella nostra civiltà (individualismo) confligge frontalmente con la costellazione simbolica all'interno della quale è funzionale la famiglia (e le relazioni erotiche tra uomo e donna). E' un problema immenso, anzi è il problema.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In una terapia, e in particolare in una psicoanalisi, il terapeuta può commettere (e di fatto sempre commette) molti errori, di vario tipo e diversa gravità; appunto perchè, come tu dici, non c'è controllo totale sul setting, e tanto meno sul paziente, che non è mai un libro aperto per il terapeuta. *Ti confermo però che l'errore che più frequentemente porta a conseguenze tragiche è la comunicazione intempestiva di una verità* (di solito, della verità cruciale per il paziente). A me (sono uno psicoanalista di scuola junghiana) grazie a Dio non è mai capitato il suicidio di un paziente, ma le cose stanno così. *Il motivo principale dell'errore *(tranne i casi in cui il terapeuta non si accorge in tempo di una sua ostilità profonda verso il paziente) *coincide con la motivazione più frequente per la scelta della professione: il desiderio di scoprire i misteri e di salvare.* E' qui che si esprime nella sua forma più pericolosa il desiderio di onnipotenza di cui parli: il terapeuta si identifica in un eroe, in un profeta, addirittura in un dio capace di scendere agli inferi, illuminarli con la luce della verità, e di trarne i dannati. *Capita a volte* - anche molto presto nell'analisi - *che il terapeuta intuisca con sicurezza qual è il punto dolente, quale la verità celata al paziente che, una volta integrata, lo può guarire.* Da quel momento, ha letteralmente sulla punta della lingua la soluzione del giallo e la parola che salva. E' una tentazione molto grande. Se il terapeuta cede, può provocare un *danno irreparabile.*
> 
> 
> Cuoreinfranto non è il terapeuta di sua figlia. E' suo padre, vale a dire che la sua parola è più, non meno importante della parola del terapeuta. Anzi: la parola del terapeuta è forte proprio perchè è una eco della parola del padre (o della madre, se il terapeuta è donna). La parola del padre, in questo caso, è ancora più forte perchè il colpo devastante della rivelazione dissacrante subito dalla figlia rischia di spazzare via lo strato protettivo della quotidianità, del buonsenso, etc., e di attivare i possenti archetipi divini che abitano sempre (sempre) in ogni famiglia. La dissacrazione rivela la presenza del sacro.
> ...


Avevo inteso il tuo indirizzo 

Il grassetto è la china rischiosa e scivolosa a a cui facevo riferimento. Se lo rileggi, puoi vedere chiaramente l'agglomerato di ansie e desideri che sono raccolti lì dentro. 
La Verità, che come dicevi bene tu, nessuno detiene in termini assoluti, è l'ultima delle questioni da gestire...
Sai bene quanto la dinamica osservatore-osservato sia circolare, ed è il confine sottile su cui ci si muove nel setting...sono d'accordo, da fuori si vede. Spesso ad un primo sguardo...ma. Si vede secondo la propria prospettiva. Secondo il proprio vissuto che fa da filtro...e l'inghippo, quella verità sulla punta della lingua, è anche in questo nodo. 

Ed è il motivo per cui semplicemente il terapeuta, pur vedendo, osserva...perchè il fine di una terapia non è dire la verità...ma far emergere fuori da dentro...

Penso che parte del delirio di onnipotenza, e del timore che il delirio serve a coartare anche nel terapeuta, riguardi proprio la percezione di aver visto la verità...e per certi versi volerla incanalare secondo un percorso già conosciuto. Manualistico anche. Una cosa che ho imparato da ragazza, è che si ha una valigia degli strumenti, che sono poi gli orientamenti teorici e gli strumenti correlati, ma quella valigia ha la necessità di essere morbida, variabile, adattabile al contesto e all'individuo...e questa è la parte più istintuale che un terapeuta mette in gioco nel setting. Maggiore è l'esperienza, maggiore è la consapevolezza della propria relatività rispetto al paziente. Forse ti farebbe bene sperimentare una morte che è tangente il tuo setting.  E' un fantasma la morte, anche nei terapeuti...il punto è che i pazienti muoiono. Capita. Il terapeuta è presente, tangente. Ma ogni vita fa capo a se stessa. E nessuno può danneggiare irreparabilmente qualcun altro nè men che meno salvarlo da danni irreparabili che semmai emergono nel setting..non so se mi spiego 
Ovvio che non ti sto augurando la morte di uno dei tuoi pazienti...ma è una esperienza che caratterizza questo lavoro. Specialmente se viene svolto in contesti "ad alto rischio". 
non so bene con chi lavori, che tipologia di pazienti tu abbia...io, nella mia esperienza mi sono convinta che a volte il setting fa emergere danni preesistenti...nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge, per dirla in termini filosofici. E sì, a volte il terapeuta riesce a contenerli...ma partire dal presupposto che sempre ci riuscirà, è un masso nella valigia degli strumenti...irreale fra l'altro. 

Non si guarisce l'altro. Semmai gli si fa compagnia nel processo di guarigione che lui stesso attua su se stesso...e quando un individuo sceglie la morte...neanche il miglior terapeuta del mondo ci può far qualcosa. 
LA scelta di morte è individuale e intima. Come la scelta della vita. 

Nessuno può nulla a riguardo. E io penso sia uno degli apprendimenti di base per chi vuol fare questo lavoro. 

Sei molto tecnico...ma è teoria 

Le relazioni, i sistemi individuali e familiari si muovono in modo imprevedibile...si possono prevedere certi scarti, ma non le risorse che mano a mano emergono, e che spesso non erano "presenti" (in termini di consapevolezza) neanche in chi le lascia emergere in certi momenti. E mica per magia (anche se io penso sia una parte romanticamente magica della bellezza di poter osservare come gli individui rispondono ai colpi della vita..). Emergono perchè sono prevedibili alcuni percorsi, ma altri, dati dalle intersezioni particolari sono impreviste...e inaspettate. 

E' la bellezza dei sistemi familiari...la pratica della teoria per cui il Tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti...e spesso e volentieri è esattamente in quel "maggiore" che si concretizzano strategie inaspettate...magari neanche citate nei modelli funzionali...che essendo appunto modelli parlano del generale e non del particolare...

HO visto sistemi familiari mettere in campo risorse incredibili. Nel bene e nel male. E autoregolarsi mano mano seguendo. 

Ecco perchè batto sulla chiarezza. 
Che la parola del padre e della madre vale certo di più della parola del terapeuta...mai provato a lavorare coi ragazzetti? 

La realtà è che nel labirinto ci sono dentro tutti. Ognuno a suo modo. adulti e non adulti. E o riescono a mettersi insieme e comporre la situazione o semplicemente si faranno male. 

Danni irreparabili? 

Quasi mai. 

E questo te lo posso dire per esperienza individuale. Una forma di riparazione subentra. 

Anche la morte è una forma di autoriparazione...solo che noi facciamo molta fatica ad accettarlo. per i nostri fantasmi. Ma i fantasmi sono problema individuale...e quello della morte, nel nostro contesto socio culturale, è piuttosto forte perchè negato e relegato nel "male" assoluto. Cosa che non è....La morte è parte semplicemente della vita. 

E spero di non essere fraintesa...non auguro la morte...ma ho imparato ad accettare che quando si fa presente è l'individuo stesso che la sceglie come direzione...ben prima di attuarla. Ci sono diversi tipi di scelte di morte. Quella fisica è l'ultima. E forse la più liberatoria. 

Tornando a [MENTION=5565]cuoreinfranto[/MENTION], a cui verrà un colpo leggendo tutti questi ragionamenti sulla gravità di situazioni che avvengono quotidianamente...
Loro hanno gli strumenti per risolvere la situazione. In un modo o nell'altro. Pensare di fare tutto giusto è ideale. 

Sbaglieranno. E più che tendere al tutto giusto, io sono piuttosto convinta che sia sensato tendere al riconoscere gli errori che sicuramente faranno per metterli in campo come apprendimenti per tutti. 

Compresa la figlia maggiore...che ormai sa. Inutile girarci intorno. 
E' dentro. E non la si può tirare fuori. 

E' stata buttata in acqua...un corpo galleggia, tendenzialmente se non va in panico...ecco. 
Tanto vale insegnarle a nuotare. Non hanno molte altre alternative adesso. 

E sono tutti a bagna...o nuotano o affogano. L'istinto di vita li porterà a fare il possibile per galleggiare. 
L'umiltà della consapevolezza degli errori è un modo per nuotare in quelle acque. 

Pensare di fare finta di essere in spiaggia, quando sono tutti a bagna...ecco, quello sì è pericoloso. 

Sai, le teorie sono importanti...ma gli individui vivono anche senza. E trovano i loro accomodamenti. 
Se ci pensi...i manuali sono stati scritti proprio osservando gli accomodamenti...non prevedendoli.


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Pensi che un valore possa tenerti legato ad una persona?
> Io credo nel matrimonio..ok...ma se fosse tutto così semplice pensi che esisterebbero i tradimenti?
> Purtroppo i valori e la razionalità spesso cozzano con le emozioni e che facciamo ci immoliamo per non peccare?
> ...



Sul non mentire ti ha risposto Trilobita dicendo quello che volevo esprimere io.

Sul tuo post che ho quotato:
se credi seriamente nel matrimonio, difficilmente tradirai, o se succedesse, altrettanto difficilmente porterai avanti il tradimento con la menzogna.
Sai perché? Perchè tutte le volte che ti guarderai allo specchio vedrai una persona che non ti piace affatto, che disprezzi e non reggerai a lungo a questa vista.

E poi questa questione dell'innamorarsi...sai che la capisco poco?
Secondo me, se il matrimonio è prezioso lo tuteliamo, lo salvaguardiamo, lo proteggiamo che tradotto significa poi che evitiamo di metterci in situazioni a rischio. 
Prima di innamorarci bisogna entrare in contatto con quella persona e quindi conoscerla, a meno che non crediamo nel colpo di fulmine e io non ci credo per niente.
Quindi, anche innamorarci dipende molto da noi, è una scelta anche quella.
Se nel tuo cuore alberga già un altro, non c'è posto per nessuno e non ti interessa proprio relazionarti con nessun altro.
Se non ami più, bè, è ovvio che il discorso cambia...ma anche qui mi chiedo: come può essere che il compagno che hai scelto per la vita sia così cambiato in peggio tanto da smettere di amarlo?
Deve aver fatto qualcosa di così grave e offensivo per far chiudere un cuore, oppure essere diventata trasparente per lui, quindi totale indifferenza e trascuratezza.
Ecco, questi sono i casi che mi vengono in mente che possano spengere l'amore, da non confondersi con la noia del quotidiano, che è solo un alibi, ma è anche un inganno della mente.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, ho capito.
> Grazie!


Prego 

Come stai? spero tu abbia passato dei giorni sereni...


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Come stai? spero tu abbia passato dei giorni sereni...



Sì, ho ritrovato un certo equilibrio ed è un buon risultato, lo spauracchio è sempre quello che si rompa, ma non ci penso. 
Grazie!


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho ritrovato un certo equilibrio ed è un buon risultato, lo spauracchio è sempre quello che si rompa, ma non ci penso.
> Grazie!


Sono contenta!

..beh...se si romperà, semplicemente farai quel che già hai fatto...ricostruirai 

Ma hai ragione, inutile pensarci prima del tempo...
...anche gli spauracchi possono essere buoni compagni di strada


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non so se concordo o dissento sulla frase in neretto. A prima vista dissento, ma se vorrai elaborare te ne sarò grato.
> 
> Quanto alla separazione, se ben riuscita (non frequente, purtroppo) la vedo più come una bonifica; o, specie nei primi tempi, un cordone sanitario intorno al focolaio di infezione psichica. Per continuare nella metafora religiosa, la separazione secolarizza il matrimonio e la famiglia, col positivo e il negativo che ogni secolarizzazione porta con sè. C'è sempre una perdita secca, comunque; che può essere positiva in quanto male minore (si evita la terribile "guerra di religione").
> 
> ...


Rispondo, tenendo conto anche del tuo bellissimo post sopra, intendevo dire che così come l'uccisione del padre è simbolica, nessuno ha realmente il percorso di Edipo, allo stesso modo il riconoscimento della violazione del sacro (io sento molto questo aspetto) può essere purificato attraverso un sacrificio simbolico quale può essere la separazione e il seguente divorzio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul non mentire ti ha risposto Trilobita dicendo quello che volevo esprimere io.
> 
> Sul tuo post che ho quotato:
> se credi seriamente nel matrimonio, difficilmente tradirai, o se succedesse, altrettanto difficilmente porterai avanti il tradimento con la menzogna.
> ...


Sai che forse ho intuito, finalmente, il punto perché fai tanto fatica a farti capire? 
Tu parli di Amore, anzi di AMORE, di un concetto assoluto. Gli altri di amore, sentimento umano, condizionato da mille variabili. 
Se si vuole essere fedeli all'AMORE si finisce per non essere fedeli a se stessi, non riconoscendo come, ad esempio nel tuo caso, ribadire l'Amore per tuo marito (cosa che ti porta ad accettare cose inaccettabili con contorsionismi logici e valoriali) quando tuo marito non è quello che amavi, ma un altro uomo che non vorresti neanche dipinto, se lo incontrassi ora.
Tu ti sei trasformata in una MOGLIE, lui in un MARITO e il vostro rapporto, soprattutto il tuo sentimento in AMORE. Mentre sei solo stata una ragazza che ha amato un ragazzo che si è nascosto nella sua realtà perché voleva te, così come eri ingenua, innamorata, pura, per dare a lui un po' di purezza. Ma adesso sei una donna che per quell'uomo lì non prova granché se non il bisogno di tenere in piedi il simulacro di un matrimonio, per continuare a credere nell'AMORE e nel MATRIMONIO.


----------



## Piperita (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul non mentire ti ha risposto Trilobita dicendo quello che volevo esprimere io.
> 
> Sul tuo post che ho quotato:
> se credi seriamente nel matrimonio, difficilmente tradirai, o se succedesse, altrettanto difficilmente porterai avanti il tradimento con la menzogna.
> ...


Ti  chiedo...vale di più credere nel matrimonio o nella persona che abbiamo sposato?
Ti rispondo che per me è importante la seconda. Credo nel matrimonio ma non credo più in chi ho sposato.
Non ha fatto nulla di eclatante, ha solo abdicato al suo ruolo di uomo-marito assumendo quello di figlio.
Lo amo come amo gli altri figli ma non mi sento nè protetta, nè confortata. Ecco tutto


Se non vedi più la persona che ti sta accanto come quella che pensavi che fosse, è possibile che lo sguardo si volga altrove per cercare quello che non hai accanto...o no?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avevo inteso il tuo indirizzo
> 
> Il grassetto è la china rischiosa e scivolosa a a cui facevo riferimento. Se lo rileggi, puoi vedere chiaramente l'agglomerato di ansie e desideri che sono raccolti lì dentro.
> La Verità, che come dicevi bene tu, nessuno detiene in termini assoluti, è l'ultima delle questioni da gestire...
> ...


Sei stata in analisi?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo, tenendo conto anche del tuo bellissimo post sopra, intendevo dire che così come l'uccisione del padre è simbolica, nessuno ha realmente il percorso di Edipo, allo stesso modo il riconoscimento della violazione del sacro (io sento molto questo aspetto) può essere purificato attraverso un sacrificio simbolico quale può essere la separazione e il seguente divorzio.


Ho capito, grazie. Forse è così, non ci avevo mai pensato in questi termini, grazie.


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti  chiedo...vale di più credere nel matrimonio o nella persona che abbiamo sposato?
> Ti rispondo che per me è importante la seconda. Credo nel matrimonio ma non credo più in chi ho sposato.
> Non ha fatto nulla di eclatante, ha solo abdicato al suo ruolo di uomo-marito assumendo quello di figlio.
> Lo amo come amo gli altri figli ma non mi sento nè protetta, nè confortata. Ecco tutto
> ...




Credere nel matrimonio va di pari passo col credere nella persona che abbiamo sposato. Sono complementari.
Se non credi più in chi hai sposato come puoi credere nel TUO matrimonio?
C'è stata un po' di confusione...quando parlo di matrimonio non parlo di istituzione in generale, parlo del proprio matrimonio.
Se tuo marito ha delle mancanze tali che te lo fanno vedere in modo così diverso, certo che è possibile allargare lo sguardo altrove, è perfettamente umano no?
E non è vero che non ha fatto niente di eclatante se hai smesso di amarlo...


----------



## Diletta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che forse ho intuito, finalmente, il punto perché *fai tanto fatica a farti capire?*
> Tu parli di Amore, anzi di AMORE, di un concetto assoluto. Gli altri di amore, sentimento umano, condizionato da mille variabili.
> Se si vuole essere fedeli all'AMORE si finisce per non essere fedeli a se stessi, non riconoscendo come, ad esempio nel tuo caso, ribadire l'Amore per tuo marito (cosa che ti porta ad accettare cose inaccettabili con contorsionismi logici e valoriali) quando tuo marito non è quello che amavi, ma un altro uomo che non vorresti neanche dipinto, se lo incontrassi ora.
> Tu ti sei trasformata in una MOGLIE, lui in un MARITO e il vostro rapporto, soprattutto il tuo sentimento in AMORE. Mentre sei solo stata una ragazza che ha amato un ragazzo che si è nascosto nella sua realtà perché voleva te, così come eri ingenua, innamorata, pura, per dare a lui un po' di purezza. Ma adesso sei una donna che per quell'uomo lì non prova granché se non il bisogno di tenere in piedi il simulacro di un matrimonio, per continuare a credere nell'AMORE e nel MATRIMONIO.



Sinceramente non vedo tutta questa fatica che faccio a farmi capire...magari è meglio precisare che faccio fatica a farmi capire da te.
Io nell'AMORE ci continuo a credere anche se in maniera ridotta e con riserva, ma ci credo nonostante io non abbia avuto il privilegio di vivere quel tipo di AMORE perché so bene che non mi è toccato.
Lo so bene Brunetta.


----------



## Cuore infranto (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sinceramente non vedo tutta questa fatica che faccio a farmi capire...magari è meglio precisare che faccio fatica a farmi capire da te.
> Io nell'AMORE ci continuo a credere anche se in maniera ridotta e con riserva, ma ci credo nonostante io non abbia avuto il privilegio di vivere quel tipo di AMORE perché so bene che non mi è toccato.
> Lo so bene Brunetta.


Quoto al quadrato


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sei stata in analisi?


No. Non sarebbe un percorso adeguato per me. 

Ma sono stata in terapia. 

Penso sia indispensabile quando si fanno lavori che comportano il maneggiare materiale sensibile come gli esseri umani...che, a mio parere, sono più instabili della nitroglicerina


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non sarebbe un percorso adeguato per me.
> 
> Ma sono stata in terapia.
> 
> Penso sia indispensabile quando si fanno lavori che comportano il maneggiare materiale sensibile come gli esseri umani...che, a mio parere, sono più instabili della nitroglicerina


Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie.


Prego. 

Come mai ti è venuta la domanda?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Come mai ti è venuta la domanda?


Per la posizione che assumi parlando. Sottolinei molto l'autonomia e la scelta individuale, e insieme parli della morte come di una liberazione. Incroci carattere e destino, e così replichi un atteggiamento peculiare dell'analizzando, che insieme cerca "il suo vero sè" e si sente trasportato da un processo che lo supera, lo travolge, in un certo senso "lo uccide".


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per la posizione che assumi parlando. Sottolinei molto l'autonomia e la scelta individuale, e insieme parli della morte come di una liberazione. Incroci carattere e destino, e così replichi un atteggiamento peculiare dell'analizzando, che insieme cerca "il suo vero sè" e si sente trasportato da un processo che lo supera, lo travolge, in un certo senso "lo uccide".


Vero  Mi piace la posizione dell'analizzando...di fronte ai cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita la ritengo una posizione di umiltà e concretezza...ed è un buon modo per non coartare le emozioni del delirio di onnipotenza 

Tu ti senti lontano dalla posizione di analizzando? Nei confronti della Vita intendo...


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero  Mi piace la posizione dell'analizzando...di fronte ai cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita la ritengo una posizione di umiltà e concretezza...ed è un buon modo per non coartare le emozioni del delirio di onnipotenza
> 
> Tu ti senti lontano dalla posizione di analizzando? Nei confronti della Vita intendo...


La vita con V maiuscola è l'Analizzante per antonomasia, e tutti siamo nella posizione dell'analizzando, rispetto a lei anzi a Lei. La cura è un po' cara, però.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La vita con V maiuscola è l'Analizzante per antonomasia, e tutti siamo nella posizione dell'analizzando, rispetto a lei anzi a Lei. La cura è un po' cara, però.


Vero anche questo 

La Cura è sempre cara...dipende dal "ne vale la pena"...non pensi? 
E forse se non fosse cara...non sarebbe Cura...ma semplicemente cura...


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero anche questo
> 
> La Cura è sempre cara...dipende dal "ne vale la pena"...non pensi?
> E forse se non fosse cara...non sarebbe Cura...ma semplicemente cura...


Scherzavo un po'.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scherzavo un po'.


Io no


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io no


Vuoi sapere se tutto finirà bene? Mi spiace, ma non lo so.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere se tutto finirà bene? Mi spiace, ma non lo so.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...sei simpatico!!
In alcuni momenti di panico, me lo sono chiesta sì...anche in modo ossessivo e compulsivo...poi mi sono accorta che la risposta la sapevo già, ma mi terrorizzava dirmela e accettarla...

...lo sappiamo già tutti come finirà, al netto di ogni ragionata...la Vita finisce nella Morte. E la Morte finisce nella Vita. Dove il bene e il male non hanno il minimo significato...

Come giustamente facevi notare siamo "analizzandi" al Suo cospetto...anche se io preferisco Appartenenti...il resto è superbia e falsa modestia...non pensi?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...sei simpatico!!
> In alcuni momenti di panico, me lo sono chiesta sì...anche in modo ossessivo e compulsivo...poi mi sono accorta che la risposta la sapevo già, ma mi terrorizzava dirmela e accettarla...
> 
> ...lo sappiamo già tutti come finirà, al netto di ogni ragionata...la Vita finisce nella Morte. E la Morte finisce nella Vita. Dove il bene e il male non hanno il minimo significato...
> ...


Grazie. Il resto veramente non lo so. Ho qualche idea in proposito, ma niente di più. Non credo, per esempio, che "il bene e il male non hanno il minimo significato". Però non mi lancio in elaborazioni filosofiche o teologiche, non è il mio campo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Il resto veramente non lo so. Ho qualche idea in proposito, ma niente di più. Non credo, per esempio, che "*il bene e il male non hanno il minimo significato*". Però non mi lancio in elaborazioni filosofiche o teologiche, non è il mio campo.


Prego 

Intendevo al cospetto della Vita e della Morte...

ma mica siamo ad un convegno fra professionisti...
il mio compagno ( [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  ) mi ha fatto notare più e più volte che antepongo le competenze alla Vita...e che dovrei essere più naif...penso abbia ragione! 
...e te la giro 

come mai sei approdato qui?


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Intendevo al cospetto della Vita e della Morte...
> 
> ...


Caso. Ricerca su google di un articolo scientifico, esce questo link, guardo, leggo l'intervento di Cuoreinfranto e mi interesso.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Caso. Ricerca su google di un articolo scientifico, esce questo link, guardo, leggo l'intervento di Cuoreinfranto e mi interesso.


Tu pensa la casualità...o la sincronicità 

E tu, hai mai tradito? o sei mai stato tradito? 
O nessuno dei due....

Era interessante quell'interpretazione del tradimento come abbandono alla forza Oscura...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Caso. Ricerca su google di un articolo scientifico, esce questo link, guardo, leggo l'intervento di Cuoreinfranto e mi interesso.


Benvenuto allora!!

E che te ne pare come posto...?..

Simpatico no? (Meglio tu dica di si, c'è gentaccia permalosa e rancorosa qui)
(Scherzo  )


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu pensa la casualità...o la sincronicità
> 
> E tu, hai mai tradito? o sei mai stato tradito?
> O nessuno dei due....
> ...


Io sono un uomo di quasi sessant'anni. Ho tradito e sono stato tradito. Però, mi scuserai se non racconto a te e agli altri le mie esperienze e i miei vissuti. Lo faccio regolarmente con il mio supervisore, non devo (nel senso che non mi gioverebbe, anzi mi farebbe danno) farlo qui. Specifico che mi sarebbe dannoso perchè nelle confessioni via web c'è un difetto di fondo: non si è faccia a faccia con nessuno. L'aspetto "sfogo" può essere molto positivo, l'aspetto "affabulazione" meno; è negativo per me, per il mestiere che faccio; perchè la spinta a inventarmi ce l'ho anche io, ma se diventa abitudine, offusca la ricettività, e io con quella ci lavoro. 

La citazione un po' scherzosa di Guerre Stellari può essere utile per capire una cosa. Nella nostra civiltà, penso che sentiamo un po' tutti la menomazione che ci infligge l'eclissi della sacralità nella vita quotidiana. Spesso la cerchiamo nel sacro invertito, "nero" (che, detto per inciso, dilaga nei media). Esempio. Se assisti a una messa in volgare, magari con le schitarrate tipiche, in chiesa moderna e orrenda, difficile tu ti accorga che succede qualcosa, oltre a una specie di telegiornale scipito. Se assisti a una messa nera celebrata sul corpo nudo di una donna, con sacrificio di animale o di essere umano, be', non ci vuole un mistico per accorgersi che qualcosa succede, effettivamente. Però non fa bene partecipare a una messa nera.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuto allora!!
> 
> E che te ne pare come posto...?..
> 
> ...


Grazie. Ho letto poco, per la verità. Mi pare di capire che vi conosciate quasi tutti, non so se anche di persona, da molto tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Ho letto poco, per la verità. Mi pare di capire che vi conosciate quasi tutti, non so se anche di persona, da molto tempo.


Di persona alcuni, non tutti, parlo per me 
qui c'è gente iscritta da diverso tempo e chi si è iscritta da poco ma siamo in buona armonia  una buona Macedonia  né troppo dolce, né avariata


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Ho letto poco, per la verità. Mi pare di capire che vi conosciate quasi tutti, non so se anche di persona, da molto tempo.


Un po e un po.. 
Ma almeno per me questo non è mai stato un problema, se ti trattieni e ti piace l'impostazione del posto, conoscerai presto un po tutti..


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

Grazie a Fiammetta e Skorpio per la cordiale accoglienza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Intendevo al cospetto della Vita e della Morte...
> 
> ...


Tradotto sarebbe rompicoglioni? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo di quasi sessant'anni. Ho tradito e sono stato tradito. Però, mi scuserai se non racconto a te e agli altri le mie esperienze e i miei vissuti. Lo faccio regolarmente con il mio supervisore, non devo (nel senso che non mi gioverebbe, anzi mi farebbe danno) farlo qui. Specifico che mi sarebbe dannoso perchè nelle confessioni via web c'è un difetto di fondo: non si è faccia a faccia con nessuno. L'aspetto "sfogo" può essere molto positivo, l'aspetto "affabulazione" meno; è negativo per me, per il mestiere che faccio; perchè la spinta a inventarmi ce l'ho anche io, ma se diventa abitudine, offusca la ricettività, e io con quella ci lavoro.
> 
> La citazione un po' scherzosa di Guerre Stellari può essere utile per capire una cosa. Nella nostra civiltà, penso che sentiamo un po' tutti la menomazione che ci infligge l'eclissi della sacralità nella vita quotidiana. Spesso la cerchiamo nel sacro invertito, "nero" (che, detto per inciso, dilaga nei media). Esempio. Se assisti a una messa in volgare, magari con le schitarrate tipiche, in chiesa moderna e orrenda, difficile tu ti accorga che succede qualcosa, oltre a una specie di telegiornale scipito. Se assisti a una messa nera celebrata sul corpo nudo di una donna, con sacrificio di animale o di essere umano, be', non ci vuole un mistico per accorgersi che qualcosa succede, effettivamente. Però non fa bene partecipare a una messa nera.


Uguale a


----------



## Piperita (5 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credere nel matrimonio va di pari passo col credere nella persona che abbiamo sposato. Sono complementari.
> Se non credi più in chi hai sposato come puoi credere nel TUO matrimonio?
> C'è stata un po' di confusione...quando parlo di matrimonio non parlo di istituzione in generale, parlo del proprio matrimonio.
> Se tuo marito ha delle mancanze tali che te lo fanno vedere in modo così diverso, certo che è possibile allargare lo sguardo altrove, è perfettamente umano no?
> E non è vero che non ha fatto niente di eclatante se hai smesso di amarlo...



Credevo nel matrimonio finchè lui non si è dimostrato inadeguato.

Lo amo, in un modo diverso


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale a
> View attachment 12271


Accidenti, non l'ho visto. Uguale come?


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo di quasi sessant'anni. Ho tradito e sono stato tradito. Però, mi scuserai se non racconto a te e agli altri le mie esperienze e i miei vissuti. Lo faccio regolarmente con il mio supervisore, non devo (nel senso che non mi gioverebbe, anzi mi farebbe danno) farlo qui. Specifico che mi sarebbe dannoso perchè nelle confessioni via web c'è un difetto di fondo: non si è faccia a faccia con nessuno. L'aspetto "sfogo" può essere molto positivo, l'aspetto "affabulazione" meno; è negativo per me, per il mestiere che faccio; perchè la spinta a inventarmi ce l'ho anche io, ma se diventa abitudine, offusca la ricettività, e io con quella ci lavoro.
> 
> La citazione un po' scherzosa di Guerre Stellari può essere utile per capire una cosa. Nella nostra civiltà, penso che sentiamo un po' tutti la menomazione che ci infligge l'eclissi della sacralità nella vita quotidiana. Spesso la cerchiamo nel sacro invertito, "nero" (che, detto per inciso, dilaga nei media). Esempio. Se assisti a una messa in volgare, magari con le schitarrate tipiche, in chiesa moderna e orrenda, difficile tu ti accorga che succede qualcosa, oltre a una specie di telegiornale scipito. Se assisti a una messa nera celebrata sul corpo nudo di una donna, con sacrificio di animale o di essere umano, be', non ci vuole un mistico per accorgersi che qualcosa succede, effettivamente. Però non fa bene partecipare a una messa nera.


Capisco il tuo punto di vista 

Hai ragione sul web...manca il paraverbale e il non verbale...la cosa affascinante, dal mio punto di vista, è il monitor come black mirror...è un fenomeno molto curioso. 

Sono piuttosto d'accordo sulla questione "nero"...anche se, la questione dell'ombra, la trovo molto interessante. 

E personalmente penso che una questione non di poco conto, nella nostra civiltà, sia proprio la negazione dell'ombra...tanto da doverla andare a cercare fuori...a volte.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradotto sarebbe rompicoglioni? :carneval:


siocca!!!...ti comunicavo, ridacchiando, il passaggio da scienziati sperimentatori a compagni sperimentatori...non l'ho avvelenato a fine anno :carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista
> 
> Hai ragione sul web...manca il paraverbale e il non verbale...la cosa affascinante, dal mio punto di vista, è il monitor come black mirror...è un fenomeno molto curioso.
> 
> ...



E' interessante sì, eccome. Attenzione che non è una gita fuori porta. Nella nostra civiltà, alla "negazione dell'ombra" ufficiale (tema della trasparenza, dell'individuo sovrano, dei diritti umani, etc.) corrisponde, negli ultimi tempi, una "ufficializzazione dell'Ombra", con perversioni, trasgressioni, simbolismi inferi, presentati sulla scena pubblica e ufficiale come se fossero caramelline. Questa è una vera novità, una svolta simbolica netta, e non presagisce niente di buono. Trattata così, come se fosse un animaletto domestico, l'Ombra (vera) viene stuzzicata, risvegliata, e offesa (umiliata). Non finisce bene.


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' interessante sì, eccome. Attenzione che non è una gita fuori porta. Nella nostra civiltà, alla "negazione dell'ombra" ufficiale (tema della trasparenza, dell'individuo sovrano, dei diritti umani, etc.) corrisponde, negli ultimi tempi, una "ufficializzazione dell'Ombra", con perversioni, trasgressioni, simbolismi inferi, presentati sulla scena pubblica e ufficiale come se fossero caramelline. Questa è una vera novità, una svolta simbolica netta, e non presagisce niente di buono. Trattata così, come se fosse un animaletto domestico, l'Ombra (vera) viene stuzzicata, risvegliata, e offesa (umiliata). Non finisce bene.


Benvenuto twinpeaks (ma poi perchè il nome di quella serie anni 90)?

La constatazione che faccio è che sembra quasi che noi umani si abbia bisogno di "ufficializzare" attraverso regole sia la luce sia l'ombra. Dentro questa ufficializzazione avviene la semplificazione che talvolta rende banale.

Ma questo presumo non significhi che ombra e luce non esistono. Il difetto è il nostro linguaggio, io credo.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuto twinpeaks (*ma poi perchè il nome di quella serie anni 90*)?
> 
> La constatazione che faccio è che sembra quasi che noi umani si abbia bisogno di "*ufficializzare" attraverso regole sia la luce sia l'ombra. Dentro questa ufficializzazione avviene la semplificazione che talvolta rende banale.
> *
> Ma questo presumo non significhi che ombra e luce non esistono. Il difetto è il nostro linguaggio, io credo.


Grazie. Perchè la sta guardando per la prima volta mio figlio diciannovenne, che ne è entusiasta; in questi giorni in cui è casa (studia altrove) la rivedo anche io con lui. Molto bella, grande profondità di intuizione degli autori.

La novità a cui alludevo è questa: che cioè che è "osceno", cioè etimologicamente ciò che deve restare "fuoriscena" (l'Ombra è il fuoriscena per antonomasia) viene per la prima volta messo al centro della scena pubblica. 
Perversioni sessuali, culti satanici, etc. Questo è veramente nuovo e, come dicevo, lo trovo di malaugurio.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie a Fiammetta e Skorpio per la cordiale accoglienza.


Prego!! 
Non è indispensabile dettagliare eventi propri, non l'ho fatto mai nemmeno io

Per me sono piu le sensazioni, le mutazioni e le prospettive che in noi si trasformano con l'esperienza vissuta, che è interessante condividere e confrontare


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' interessante sì, eccome. Attenzione che non è una gita fuori porta. Nella nostra civiltà, alla "negazione dell'ombra" ufficiale (tema della trasparenza, dell'individuo sovrano, dei diritti umani, etc.) corrisponde, negli ultimi tempi, una "ufficializzazione dell'Ombra", con perversioni, trasgressioni, simbolismi inferi, presentati sulla scena pubblica e ufficiale come se fossero caramelline. Questa è una vera novità, una svolta simbolica netta, e non presagisce niente di buono. Trattata così, come se fosse un animaletto domestico, l'Ombra (vera) viene stuzzicata, risvegliata, e offesa (umiliata). Non finisce bene.


Già...non è una gita fuori porta...per niente. 

Ti ringrazio per la riflessione. Ora sono di corsa...ma con calma sarebbe interessante approfondire...

Come dici non è l'Ombra ad essere una novità (e penso ai tempi del medioevo, che non è poi così lontano...) ma il modo di trattarla come fosse un animaletto domestico...

Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Accidenti, non l'ho visto. Uguale come?


Bellissima serie su psicoanalista e suoi pazienti, originalmente israeliana, rifatta in America e poi in Italia. Belle le due versioni. Quella originale non so.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> siocca!!!...ti comunicavo, ridacchiando, il passaggio da scienziati sperimentatori a compagni sperimentatori...non l'ho avvelenato a fine anno :carneval:


In effetti è una concessione :facepalm::carneval:


----------

